# Medriev's FR Keep on the Shadowfell - Concluded Nov 7



## Medriev (Sep 27, 2008)

* Chapter 1 - Shadows of the Past

This is a novelisation of a solo (yes, solo) game using the above adventure. An excellent explanation of the concept has been posted here: Dungeons and Dragons Solitaire (first attempt at explaining it) - Wizards Community for those interested.

Anyway, the start of Chapter 1 follows, grateful for feedback, comments but mainly hope others enjoy reading this as much as I have writing it.*

Arabel bustled as it always had despite the chill of mid winter and the thick ice that covered gutters and limned roof edges. Trade along the East Way and Calantar’s Way slowed with the cold but never dried up altogether. As the day waned, Lavren found himself as usual seeking out a tavern in which to make himself comfortable and find some warmth. Coming across a sign that marked an alehouse as the Gilded Lady, and noting that he had never come to the place before, he motioned to the man beside him and they stepped inside.

A low fire burned in the hearth of the comfortable common room but the tavern was empty of patrons except for a lone man and a group of apparent mercenaries on a table next to the one Lavren and his friend made their way to. Not long after the two had sat down with their drinks, a group of tough-looking men sauntered into the tavern to the center of the room. The man in the corner leaned back into the shadows of his booth but the seven new arrivals spotted him. Four moved to the front and back doors, while three crossed the room, cornering the patron. A raven haired woman amongst the mercenaries whispered something to her companions but even with his finely tuned elf senses, he could not make out what she said. It seemed that the mercenaries were content in their drinks and so Lavren pushed back his chair, curious to learn what went on in the tavern.

“What happens here?” he asked.
“Mind your own business,” grunted the leader of the group, a scarred man in chainmail. He turned back to the booth and leaned menacingly over the table of the loan man.
“You’re the one, ain’t you?” he asked. The other man recoiled in the booth, mumbling.
“I—I—d-don’t know what you’re talking about.” Lavren heard him manage to stutter
The scarred man seized the shirt of the tavern patron, fumbled with the man’s shirt collar, and yanked out a holy symbol. Lavren saw his friend rise and reach out a restraining hand.
“Leave it Mandratan,” snarled the elf.
“He’s the one,” said the scarred man with a sneer, ignoring the two newcomers. He reached for his sword and, pulling it out, lunged for the terrified man.
Mandratan shoved his chair back hard enough to knock it over and with a snarl of his own, turned to face the scarred man. The scarred man shoved the cowering man back into the booth and turned towards Lavren and his friend.
“Take care of that rabble,” he growled.

At the doors, the men that guarded there reached for weapons while at the booth all turned away from the man and faced the common room at large. One man took a dagger from his belt and strode across the room until he stood before the fire before hurling it at Lavren. The elf panicked then for a moment, realizing that he was truly in battle for the first time. He raised his arm and swatted the dagger aside but felt it nick his arm as it tore through his sleeve. A second man strode forward and hurled a dagger at Mandratan, striking the brown haired man in the shoulder. He cried out and also felt panic seize him as the rough looking men came forward. Luckily, the mercenaries were more interested in the happenings in the tavern than they seemed and at that moment they began to rise from their table. The first was a dwarf who pushed back his chair, drew forth a warhammer and strode to meet the men who had hurled daggers. Another, a woman with short dark hair rose from her seat, unshouldered a bow and loosed an arrow at the scarred man. It nicked his shoulder but she strode forward, drawing another arrow from the quiver on her back.

One of the men from the front door rushed at the mercenaries’ table, flailing wildly with his club. The raven haired woman ducked and then rose but the creature beside her was quicker. It was a black scaled lizard like humanoid which Lavren guessed to be a dragonborn though he had never seen one in the century and more that he had lived. The dragonborn rose, pulled a huge sword from its back and turned to face the dagger throwers and the scarred man. The raven haired woman rose, drew her blade from her back and plunged it into the chest of the club wielding man. He fell to the floor, dropping his club and collapsing in a rapidly growing pool of blood.

From the back door came two more men, the first rushing at Mandratan, his club held high. He swung it and the man raised his arm taking a stinging blow there but the fury of battle was upon him by then and he ignored the pain. The other rushed at the dwarf but the stout warrior turned aside and the wild swing missed. The scarred man snarled his anger then and rushed to join the battle. He barreled past a table, upending a chair and slashed at the dragonborn, striking its shoulder plate and forcing it back two steps.
All this Lavren watched until suddenly, the second man from the door came at him from his left and swung out with his club. The elf ducked instinctively and retreated towards Mandratan, upending his chair between him and his enemy as he did so. He lashed out with his hand and loosed a crackling bolt of dark energy at the man. Alas, his aim was wild and the bolt blasted out a window behind the man with a loud smash and a show of broken. The barkeep cried out and then ducked down behind the bar while at Lavren’s back Mandratan lashed out with his stave. The club man he faced ducked under the wild swing and then came on again. Together, the two faught back to back while around them the rest of the battle raged.

Lavren saw the dwarf struck on the helm by a mace blow from one of the ruffians who had been menacing the man in the booth. The dwarf reeled away seemingly stunned and the other ruffian seized his chance, drawing his own mace and striking the dwarf on the arm as he staggered. With a roar, the dwarf lashed out at both in fury, striking one a ringing blow on the arm and driving both back. The short haired bow-woman moved to cover the door then, loosing arrows as she went. The thugs had only the back door through which to flee now and faught more ferociously. The dragonborn meanwhile pointed its sword at the scarred man.
“We fight to the death, bully man,” growled the dragonborn and then strode to meet the leader of the thugs.

He slashed out with his sword but the man ducked back and then raised his own blade, seemingly accepting the challenge. The raven haired woman moved past Lavren then to meet the club wielding foe who had attacked the elf earlier. She drove her blade into his belly and he fell beside his companion, soaking the floor with more blood. Mandratan ducked as his foe swiped at him again and the dwarf did likewise as the other who wielded a club swung at him. Lavren thought then that the battle would swiftly be won for the thugs faught poorly but then the dragonborn cried out and staggered back from the scarred man, clutching at his belly while still just holding his sword. He seemed sorely wounded and staggered again as he retreated. The scarred man came on and Lavren felt a furious anger rise within him. He lashed his hand out, wand held tightly in its grasp and loosed another blast of dark energy. It seared through the chest of one of the men and pitched him over a table. The elf felt an exhilaration he had never felt before as he used his fey powers to slay for the first time. He strode into the centre of the common room and surveyed the battle, seeking more enemies who could taste of his wrath.

Lavren watched as Mandratan retreated from the foe he faced just far enough to loose a silvery bolt of force at his enemy. Another foe fell then with a smoking black wound in his chest. Mandratan smiled stoically and then moved along the bar until he faced the flank of the remainder of the battle where the dwarf and the dragonborn faced the three ruffians that remained.
“I said to take care of them,” roared the scarred man then. “Not to dance with them!” The ruffians surged forward and drove back the dwarf and the dragonborn.
“Hold here!” called the dwarf to the dragonborn and the scaled creature seemed to recover for a moment, lashing out with its sword, cutting one of the ruffians. An arrow drove into the shoulder of the scarred man from the bow-woman near the door and he staggered, cursing. Lavren felt his confidence returning then and as he did, the dragonborn seemed to gain renewed strength, surging forward himself. The raven haired woman charged into the battle then, driving her sword into the leg of one of the ruffians and slowly, the three began to retreat towards the fireplace.

The scarred man lashed out with his blade but the dragonborn leaned back and avoided the swing. Lavren past another table and reached the row of booths, turning to wink at the archer who now stood behind him. Calling upon the mystic energy of the Feywild as he had rarely done before, he drew a brilliant white flame and sought to set it in the mind and body of the scarred man. Instead, the ragged curtains of the booth next to the man caught alight suddenly and burned with a bright white flame. Lavren cursed and from behind him, he heard the bow-woman do likewise. From the left of the battle, Mandratan called forth a rolling ball of fire that he hurled towards the nearest of the ruffians but alas all ducked or dodged and this too flew into the booth that had already been singed by Lavren. As it burst and set the drapes once more alight, all heard the barkeep squeal his frustration at the damage that was being done to his tavern.

The battle became more fierce then as the three thugs faught with more and more desperation. The short haired woman put aside her bow and pushed past Lavren with a wink of her own. She drove her blade into the thigh of the scarred man and he staggered, sinking to one knee. The dragonborn took a step forward and smashed the hilt of his sword into the man’s face, shattering his nose in a spray of blood. Beside them, the dwarf and the raven haired woman drove one of the ruffians back against the back of a couch that stood before the fire. Panic seemed to grip the thugs then. The scarred man turned to flee but both the short haired woman and the dragonborn brought their blades down upon him and cut him down. Lavren moved over to where Mandratan stood and loosed another blast of dark energy that struck the nearest of the ruffians, hurling him onto the back of the couch. Mandratan extended his hand and launched another silvery bolt of force at the stricken man. It seared through his chest, rolling him over the back of the couch onto its down-filled cushions. He did not rise.

The last of the ruffians darted around the couch and the seats before the fire and rushed to the back door. Pulling the portal open he made to dart out but the dwarf was upon him a heartbeat later. The short haired woman followed as did the others. Lavren raised a hand towards the man and loosed more dark energy that struck the door frame. The man made to duck through the door but Mandratan raised his own hand and struck the man in the back with a silvery bolt. He staggered and ducked through the door at the last as the short haired woman and the dwarf swiped at empty air.

The man huddled in the booth was dressed in plain clothes, indistinguishable from a craftsman or farmer were it not for the holy symbol that he now clutched in white-knuckled hands. The man’s brown hair was in utter disarray, and even after the battle, his thin, wiry frame quivered from the traumatic experience. He looked up at his rescuers with wide, blue eyes as they approached.
“Th-th-thank you so much for saving me,” he said. “Chauntea bless you; bless all of you! I thought for sure I was d-d-dead. My name is Gevarn, and I’m an acolyte of Chauntea.”

There was a brief commotion at the door then as the watch arrived to investigate the battle. The barkeep, despite much hand wringing at the damage, blood and bodies explained well what had occurred and the good deed that had been done and soon, the watchmen went on their way. Slowly, the barkeep began to tidy up, dragging the bodies to the door and bringing rags to mop up the pools of blood.
“Who were those men?” asked the raven haired woman who called herself Dulvarna and came from Eveningstar west of Arabel.
“Hired street thugs,” answered Gevarn, “ruffians sent by the forces of evil to stop me on my mission.”
“Your mission,” asked Lavren, his curiosity piqued once more. “Why were those men after you?”
“I come from a town called Winterhaven up in the Thunder Peaks,” Gevarn replied. “The cleric I serve, Sister Linora, has learned that a cult of Shar has asserted itself in our town. She sent me to go find help, but I’m afraid I’m not well-educated in the ways of the world, and those men must have tracked me down to stop me from finding aid.”
“We could help you find the aid you seek,” said Mandratan. “Where were you bound?”
“In truth I know not,” said Gevarn. “But having seen the way you battled my attackers here, perhaps you are the aid I am seeking.”
“Perhaps we are,” said Lavren. “And though I have travelled the Realms for a century or more I confess that I have never been to Winterhaven.”

The others nodded their approval of this without one pointing out that they had arrived as three groups and would leave as one.


----------



## Medriev (Sep 28, 2008)

*Chapter 1 - Shadows of the Past (Continued)*

Enlishia looked ahead down the trail and as a pleasant evening breeze touched her face she was momentarily reminded of Knightswood and the peace of her home. The day had been pleasant for the time of year despite the climb into the high vales of the Thunder Peaks along the East Road and after the exertions of the road, the cool of the breeze was actually soothing. The road beneath Enlishia’s feet was level here while an occasional cobblestone peaked through the dirt indicating decades of neglect. Looking down, she noticed footprints leading up and down the road, many of which were seemingly made by small, clawed feet.

“Have a care hear,” Enlishia said softly. “We may be watched.”
The others moved forward cautiously and Enlishia marveled for a moment at the trust they had built in one battle. Lavren and Mandratan were a part of their band now as much as she was, as much as Dulvarna was. The raven haired woman pulled ahead of the group as usual and Enlishia felt edgy. She reached for an arrow from the quiver from her back and as she did so, Dulvarna passed between two piles of boulders. Small creatures hiding behind the rocks sprung into view and began to move towards Dulvarna and to block the road. Scaled and rust-coloured, they had reptilian heads and tails.

Enlishia rushed forward, an arrow already nocked to her bowstring and let loose at one of the creatures to the right of the road. It fell with the shaft through its chest.

“They are kobolds,” she called back to the others. “Have a care for they are sly and tricky.”
From close to the fallen kobold another rose, this one with a sling in its hands and a clay pot loaded to it. The creature let fly at Dulvarna but she ducked and the clay pot flew into the undergrowth at the left of the road. The pot burst and flames came forth only to be smothered in a hiss of steam by the snow that still covered the ground hereabouts. Javelins came from the kobolds at the right of the road, while Mandratan loosed a silvery bolt that seared through the chest of a kobold and felled it. Two more surged forward from the left of the road, these with short swords and shields that looked to be dragon scales. Lavren called out to Dulvarna and rushed forward. He saw a move from his right and lashed out with his hand sending crackling dark energy there. His foe ducked back and the eldritch power seared only leaves and branches. Deloak roared and surged forward, hammer in hand, taking to the grass beside the road where he was met by another foe. Hammer clashed with sword and neither gave ground as the battle became more fierce.

Another fell to Enlishia’s bow and behind her another pot of flame burst against a rock. The enemy surged forward from the right then but Erlmoor was ready and met them with his blade. Mandratan loosed another silvery bolt, this towards Dulvarna and the enemy she faught. It flew past both and struck the road a way ahead of all. Beside him, Erlmoor met a kobold that came from the right and drove his blade into its belly. It fell gasping to the floor and blood poured from the terrible wound. The dragonborn stepped over the kobold and circled around the rocks, heading for the kobold with the sling and his last companion. The kobolds saw him come and one moved to meet him with a sword. It stabbed at him feebly and he swatted the blade away.

Lavren saw Dulvarna step back, her leg bleeding and moved forward to aid her. Again he tried to summon terrible witchfire within the kobold and again, as in Arabel, it failed. Instead, part of the grass beside the road was seared by white flame. The moon elf cursed in elven. As he did so, Deloak stepped back towards him, drawing a kobold on towards him. At the last he moved to protect the elf and lashed out with his hammer. The kobold stepped back to evade the mighty blow and then darted forward, plunging his blade into the dwarf’s leg. The dwarf grunted and then shoved the kobold back and away. 

Dulvarna drove the kobold back before her, cutting a shallow wound in its chest and thanked Lathander as she advanced. The Morning Lord had blessed her with the skills of a warrior and she intended to use them to take his message into the wider world. Further back Enlishia loosed another arrow and once more the shaft struck true. This drove into the shoulder of the sling wielding kobold who fell back against the rock beside him. The slinger twirled the sling over his head having put another clay pot into it but no sooner had he done so than the accursed archer had ducked back behind a 
rock. He loosed the pot instead at Lavren and this time it struck home. 

Lavren cried out as the heavy missile struck him and then cursed again as glue, rather than fire, spilled out down his legs and onto his feet, rooting him to the spot. Mandratan moved past him, winked at him and then reached out with the wand he carried. Another silvery bolt burst forth, seared through the chest of the slinger and hurled him back against the rock. He did not rise again. Erlmoor lashed out with his blade and cut down the kobold before him and again he stepped over his foe and moved to aid Dulvarna. The kobold before her retreated before the onslaught then, backing towards its last companion who faught Deloak. It came back at the pair fiercely but both were ready and parried expertly. Lavren loosed dark crackling energy at it again then but again his spell flew wide. For a third time he cursed and drew his sword from his belt.

Deloak fell back against Lavren bleeding from the shoulder now and despite his anger and desire to aid Dulvarna, Lavren turned towards the dwarf. He glanced back towards Dulvarna and as he did so, the raven haired woman ducked low and swept the legs from beneath the kobold she faced. It fell to its back before Dulvarna and Erlmoor. Enlishia too saw the chance. Shouldering her bow and drawing her sword from her back, she charged to aid the woman and the dragonborn. Mandratan, meanwhile, turned towards Deloak and his foe as Lavren had. He lashed out with his wand and loosed a silvery bolt that struck the kobold in the shoulder and forced it back a step. Further ahead, Erlmoor drove his blade into the belly of the fallen kobold but still it scrabbled away and rose to its feet. It backed away then and stabbed its blade at Enlishia who parried. Lavren darted around the snow covered boulders and darted in at the other kobold from its right. He thrust at it, driving his blade into its side and it staggered back another step.

“Honourable warriors never fall!” roared Deloak then and with a huge blow he smote the kobold’s skull with his hammer shattering it utterly and spraying Lavren and himself with blood and brains. The kobold fell and the others took up the cry, surging forward. The last of the kobolds, wounded and fearful stood not a chance as Dulvarna surged at it and drove her blade into its chest. It fell amongst the others and the battle was won.		

******​
The rutted East Way wound through the Thunder Peaks fro the rest of the day until eventually coming upon the walled town of Winterhaven. The town was nestled in a forested valley in the midst of the mountains, the stone walls appearing weathered but still managing to support the defensive palisades. Small thatched homes stood around the town, each fronting a small piece of farmland that had been cleared of trees. Beyond the farms, to the west and south, were dark woods, and in all directions rose tall mountain peaks. The gates were open and two guards pointed the newcomers towards and inn just inside.

“I must leave you here,” said Gevarn then. “My temple lies against the west wall and I must go and see Sister Linora. I shall tell her of your bravery both in Arabel and on the road and please, come to speak with her as soon as you are settled.”

“We shall learn what we may first,” said Lavren. “Winterhaven seems and intriguing place and a difficult place to hide a cult.”
“Aye, lad,” said Deloak, “we’ll come if we learn nothing more here.”

Gevarn left them then, his shoulders slumping at the less than enthusiastic words of Lavren and Deloak. The six turned towards the inn and made their way inside. Within, Wrafton’s Inn was a spacious place with a wide, long common room in which a scattering of villagers drank and ate. A middle-aged woman with short, black hair served behind the bar and soon the travelers had rooms arranged and food, ale and wine brought to them at a table near one of the two hearths.

“Think you a dark cult lurks here?” said Deloak. “They say that Shar created this world with Selûne her sister but that Shar longs only to see a desolate world filled only with evil and despair.”
“How can a cult lurk here?” said Lavren. “We are so close to Cormyr and to the north my kin guard ancient ways while to the east, the Sembians ever reach forth with gold and goods. Surely the East Way cannot be as dangerous as this?”
“Ever it has been thus, though friend,” said Mandratan. “These peaks are the border between Cormyr and the Dalelands beyond and the Dalesmen have no Purple Dragons to guard every trail and road. These mountains have become riddled with dangers of late as many frontiers have. It is even said that a  dracolich known as the Sibilant Shade prowls the mountains. Though she sleeps often of late, she stirs sometimes to prey on particularly treasure-laden caravans that pass through the Thun¬der Gap along the East Way. Know you not that when Cormyr absorbed the nations of Esparin and Orva at its founding, it created a series of fortresses in the Thunder Peaks to guard its east¬ern border but for reasons now lost to time, the keeps failed and Cormyr withdrew its might to instead guard the lower lands. Even the Purple Dragons could not keep this mountain roads safe. There could yet be a cult here.”

“Then if there is one here,” said Dulvarna, “surely someone would know about it. We should ask amongst the townsfolk to learn what we may as we said we would. We must give Lathander the chance to shed light upon the darkness.”
“Lathander aids those who aid themselves,” rumbled Erlmoor. “Though I am sworn to his service I rely on him little. Shar gains much power from servants on the Plane of Shadow, which some call the Shadowfell. The Shadowfell is a dark reflection of Toril, where undead and shadowy humanoids stalk the land. If any such servants lurk here they would be hidden in dark places where we could not see. Like as not none would know unless they were in league with them. Sister Linora it was who sought aid and it is she who likely will know as much as any could in this town. We should see her when morning comes.”

It was agreed then and as platters began arriving of smoked meats and bread and cheese, silence descended on the table and all took to eating and drinking. They retired to their beds satisfied and sated, with new business before them at the dawn.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 2, 2008)

*Chapter 2 - Answers and Questions (Part 1)*

“Shar is the Mistress of Night,” said Sister Linora casting a wary glance towards the shadows of her small work chamber. “One of the greater gods, she is and she has only evil in her heart. Out of the primordial chaos, she and her sister, Selûne, created the world. However, unlike her good sister, Shar longs to see the world fall into darkness and evil.” Sister Linora was middle-aged woman with shoulder length mousy brown hair. She seemed quiet, humble and soft-spoken for the most part but had come to life when Deloak had asked her about Shar. 
“And what of this cult?” asked Lavren. “Do you know where they might lair?”
“I have only guesses thanks to Lord Padraig and his unwillingness to give me men to seek answers,” she said then. “I am only grateful that Gevarn has been able to bring you here for you at least may be able to do something.”
“And what of your guesses?” pressed Lavren. “Where would you have us look first?”
“I have thought long on this,” answered Linora, “and think it likely that they lair outside of Winterhaven. The most likely place is the dragon burial site to the south of here.”
“Then that is where we will go,” said Erlmoor in his typical baritone. “Tell us the way and we will begin looking.”

They set out from Winterhaven perhaps an hour later turning east along the road to a point where fallen standing stones lay and there they would turn off to the south west along a narrow trail. The day was colder than the last and the skies were leaden as though more snow threatened before darkness came once more. All were eying the sky warily when sudden war cries broke from the underbrush as several small figures darted from hiding places. All knew them to be kobolds as soon as they appeared, each wielding a sword and shield or a spear.

The kobolds charged forth with swords and shields held before them while another who wore a bone mask carved to resemble the head of a dragon moved along the grass to the left of the road until he deemed himself close enough to strike. All heard his voice raised in prayer then but none bar Erlmoor understood the words. Lashing out with a clawed hand the kobold hurled a blue orb at Lavren that struck the elf in the shoulder and sent him reeling. The elf’s shoulder burned and he cried out before he could stifle his voice. 

One kobold darted in from the left then, thrusting a spear at Erlmoor but the dragonborn brought his blade down and knocked the thrust aside. Another came at him from in front then and he could not bring his blade back in time. He leapt back but the sword thrust drove painfully into his thigh.
“Strike back, quickly!” called out Deloak and Erlmoor did as he was bade but the attack was clumsy and the kobold ducked back and away from it.

Lavren retreated from the kobolds and lashed out with his wand loosing black, crackling energy at the spear wielding kobold. It struck the kobold in the shoulder and threw him back. A heartbeat later, Enlishia surged forward and barreled into the kobold, smashing her sword hilt into the creature’s face. Dulvarna followed, driving her blade into the kobold’s side. It staggered away from the two warrior women trying desperately to bring its spear up to defend itself. The dragon masked kobold called out something then and the other kobolds, three armed with swords and dragon scale shields, surged forward. One stabbed out at Deloak and drove its blade into his hip but then Erlmoor roared and the kobolds paused. He roared again and this time he surged forward, breathing a shower of burning acid from his mouth. He slashed out with his sword but the kobolds before him stepped back and he clove only air. Meanwhile, the dragon masked kobold rushed from the rocks he hid behind to a clump of bushes and then he emerged, chanting a prayer as he came. He extended his hand and another glowing orb of blue energy flew out towards Lavren. The elf ducked but the orb burst over his back and singed his leather jerkin and burned the skin beneath. The kobolds surged forward again then and as they did so, one drove his blade into Erlmoor’s shoulder. Mandratan moved out to the left and hurled a silvery bolt at the kobold at the right of the line but the creature ducked back behind his shield and the bolt flew over his head. Mandratan cursed and the kobolds surged forward again.

Erlmoor parried desperately now, bringing his blade left to parry a spear thrust and then back to parry a sword thrust. The sword was turned aside but still it drove into his unwounded leg and he staggered.
“With me, lad, with me,” called out Deloak as he smashed forward with the haft of his hammer driving the kobold before him back a step. Erlmoor followed while behind them, Lavren turned aside to face the dragon masked kobold.
“I come for you dragonskull,” Lavren called out. “And know that I curse you with all the power of my fey ancestors.”

Lavren reached out with his hand and loosed more crackling dark energy towards his foe and once again his aim was true. It struck the kobold in the chest and the creature staggered but did not cry out. Enlishia moved behind Lavren, sheathing her sword and unshouldering her bow. She took an arrow from her quiver and loosed it quickly, the shaft driving into the shoulder of the dragon masked kobold. Lavren snarled at the woman’s interference.
“He’s mine!” he sneered at her over his shoulder.

Enlishia was taken aback at that and turned to seek other foes. As she did, Dulvarna smashed her sword hilt into the face of the spear bearing kobold and then swept its head from its shoulders. She moved forward beside Erlmoor then and the dragonborn snarled his wrath at the kobold before him now that he faced even odds. He slashed out with his sword but the kobold blocked with his shield and then stabbed out with his sword. Erlmoor parried and the pair dodged back and forth once more. 
Behind the dragonborn, Lavren ducked as he strode towards the masked kobold. The creature had hurled another orb of blue energy but this one, the elf avoided. He strode on in anger while the battle ranged behind him. Lavren hurled another blast of dark energy at the kobold and then drew his sword before covering the last few yards to his foe. Just as he reached the kobold and raised his blade the creature froze, his eyes wide. Reaching down, the creature grasped the arrow shaft that protruded from its breastbone and fell backwards onto the cold grass.
“I said he was mine!”, Lavren called out, turning back towards Enlishia who had slain his foe.
“Don’t be so selfish,” the young woman replied with a wink and a smile.

Lavren turned from her, fuming and looked down at the kobold. There, hanging about its neck was a black disk with a thin, outer ring of purple. Shar’s symbol. The symbol of a cult and a sign that the kobolds were no mere brigands and raiders after all.

Dulvarna pushed forward and slashed at the kobold before her but it met her blow with its shield. Erlmoor was praying beside her as he drove forward but the kobold before him stepped back and he struck only the dust and stones of the road. The kobold leapt back again and drove its blade into the dragonborn’s shoulder. He was tired and wounded sorely now, Erlmoor knew and he needed to catch his breath. Another of Mandratan’s silvery bolt’s struck the road behind the kobolds and, sensing victory, the kobolds came forward once more.

“Hold! Hold!” called out Deloak as the kobolds came but Dulvarna had to step back before a sword thrust. As she did, she knocked the blade downwards only for it to cut the side of her calf. She cursed but then she heard Lavren calling to the kobold in elven and cursing it as a foe. A dark blast of energy struck the creature from its right then and sent it reeling. Enlishia loosed an arrow from the left a heartbeat later that drove into the kobold’s side. It staggered and Dulvarna saw her chance, slashing and thrusting at the kobold and forcing it back and back. Erlmoor came forward with her but each blow struck the kobold’s shield and he knew the deadly reposted was coming. It came quick and low but the dragonborn was ready and he sidestepped and parried with a deftness that he was surprised his tired limbs could muster. He felt heat on his face then as a fierce burst of flame erupted from Mandratan’s hands and seared the kobolds. Only the kobold before Dulvarna, already sorely wounded and fearful, survived the flame unscathed, raising its shield over its head and cowering before Dulvarna. 

The kobold roared its anger then and surged forward toward Dulvarna to strike at her once more before it breathed its last. She stepped back and parried when the blade was mere inches from her body.

“Slay him!” called Deloak and Dulvarna brought her blade down on the kobold’s head sundering helm and skull and felling it at her feet. She heard Lavren curse in elven and as he did so, the elf loosed more dark, crackling energy at another kobold. This blast hurled the next kobold from its feet and sent it barreling into its companion before it fell to the blood stained road. Enlishia loosed an arrow that missed the last kobold and flew close past Mandratan and Dulvarna surged forward to surround the last enemy. She slashed and thrust at the creature and it retreated, parrying as best it could with sword and shield. Desperately, the kobold stabbed at Deloak, driving its blade into the dwarf’s belly. He gasped and staggered but then Erlmoor moved to aid the dwarf. The dragonborn drove his blade into the creature’s belly, forcing it to stagger back. Mandratan extended his hand and felled the creature with a silvery blue bolt.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 2, 2008)

*Chapter 2 - Answers and Questions (Part 2)*

The companions rested for a little then and took care of their hurts while Dulvarna and Lavren made a pyre of the kobolds. They followed the trail onward then until finally it lopped around a rise in the ground and turned back northward towards the shores of a high lake and there a steep-sided crater punctured the wilderness. Near the centre of the depression, several humanoid figures clustered around a collection of bones while two small, dragonlike creatures stood alert near the crater rim. They stared at the approach of the newcomers.

“You can’t fully appreciate what we’ve uncovered from up above,” called out a small and slender gnome with long pointed ears, dark eyes and grey skin. “Come down towards the dragon bones and see what the workers have discovered.”
“This seems no cult,” said Dulvarna. “They seem simply to dig at the bones there.”
“It seems so,” agreed Mandratan. “Perhaps Sister Linora has misjudged things here.”
“Or perhaps the cult is elsewhere,” said Lavren. “It seems that they are not here.”
“Let us see what occurs here then,” said Erlmoor and at that, the companions started down into the crater.

They began their descent but no sooner had they got close to the four-legged, dragonlike creatures than the gnome barked a word in his own tongue and the creatures sprang forward to the attack. The nearest ran at Deloak and leapt at him, teeth tearing at his throat before he could push the creature away. He drew forth his hammer but his breath was ragged now and blood welled in his mouth.

“Honourable warriors never fall!” Deloak cried out and the others took up the cry though blood came forth from the dwarf’s lips as he called out to them.
He brought his hammer down hard on the back of the dragon creature and it scuttled back a step before darting back in. The men surged forward then with clubs held before them but Erlmoor was ready and met them with his blade. Dulvarna moved forward to aid Deloak, stabbing her sword into the flank of the dragon beast and forcing it further back. Alongside her, Lavren cursed the other beast in elven and then loosed black energy at it, striking the creature on the snout and forcing it to recoil. The creature came forward then, rushing at Deloak as the other had done. The dwarf was ready now, though, and he ducked back as the creature snapped at him. The gnome moved along the edge of the bone pit and then fired his crossbow at Enlishia. The bolt drove into the archer’s shoulder and drew a cry of pain from her but still she drew her bow and fired back at the gnome. The arrow pierced the gnome’s leg and almost at once he began to fade from sight. A heartbeat later he had vanished and was nowhere to be seen. Erlmoor swung out at the men who faced him then while calling forth to Lathander in his own tongue. The men leapt back but another came forward, charging through the bone pit to reach the dragonborn. Mandratan met this new foe with his stave and held him there, beside Erlmoor.

The dragon creatures darted at Deloak once more and he retreated this time, knowing he needed to bind the wound at his neck. He stepped back and as he did so, he recognised them for what they are.

“Guard drakes,” he called to the others. “Some keep these as pets for they are fierce guard beasts and hunt many beasts in the wilds.”
Dulvarna held the drakes at bay with her blade while Lavren hurled more dark, crackling energy at the beasts. They darted away from blow and spell alike, keeping themselves from hurt for the moment. The men, meanwhile, struck at Erlmoor with clubs, bruising arms and legs but doing little serious hurt. Enlishia shouldered her bow and drew forth her sword before moving to aid Dulvarna while Erlmoor slashed out with his blade, trying to keep the club men at bay. Just behind the drakes, the gnome reappeared, a smug smile on his face as he surveyed the beleaguered companions.
“It seems you should have stayed at home,” he called out.

Deloak roared his response and surged back into battle against the drakes bringing his hammer down in a mighty strike that struck only stone as the drake darted backwards. Dulvarna stepped forward and swept her blade across the chest of the drake before her and then slashed her blade into the flank of the other beast. Behind the drakes, Lavren saw a halfling darting back and forth with sling and stone poised but he could not yet find a target. He moved to the right and Lavren moved to where he could see him. Then, from the mystic energy of the Feywild where the moon elves were born he drew a brilliant white flame and set it in the halfling’s mind and body. Rivulets of argent fire streamed up into the air from his eyes, mouth, and hands as agony disrupted his very thoughts. The halfling cried out and staggered and the club men around Erlmoor glanced at the halfling nervously. They pushed forward at Erlmoor then but he swept their blows aside. The gnome barked a command and the drakes attacked again, both leaping at Deloak. The dwarf fell as the first struck him and with its teeth the beast tore the cloth from his neck wound and opened his throat. The gnome rushed forward then, almost gleefully, and rushed at Dulvarna from behind with a pick in his hands. Dulvarna ducked back, turning to face both foes with Enlishia at her back. She stepped away from the pick blow and it struck only stone. From behind Dulvarna, Erlmoor roared his anger and breathed acid at the club men but they leapt back. He stepped forward and swept his sword downwards only to strike unyielding stone. Mandratan retreated and loosed a silvery bolt that seared through the chest of the club man he had been fighting. The man crumpled and fell to the stone floor of the crater.

Dulvarna backed away from the drakes but then they came at her. One leapt, bearing her to the floor and tearing at her belly with its teeth. Blackness took her then and she fell beside Deloak. The club men surged forward again then, despite the loss that they had suffered and again Erlmoor had to hold his ground. The halfling, meanwhile, loosed a stone at Lavren that struck him painfully in the shoulder and spun him against the steep slope of the crater. Lavren pointed at the halfling, angry now, and uttered fey words, trying desperately to summon a terrible dream into the halfling’s mind. Alas he could not, the halfling’s mind was too strong and he cursed then. A club struck Erlmoor in the chest and he fell back towards the elf and as Lavren looked around he wondered if the crater was what defeat looked like. The gnome came at Mandratan from the left while the two drakes now faught Enlishia who was defending desperately. She slashed her blade across the snout of one of the drakes and retreated while Mandratan prepared a spell. At the right, Erlmoor plunged his blade into the belly of one of the men and felled him at his feet. The club men hesitated and then Mandratan summoned a fierce burst of flame that erupted from his hands and seared drake and man alike. The gnome struck at the wizard but was too slow and flames seared his underlings despite his efforts.

The burned and wounded drake screeched and came forward once more and snapped at Enlishia but she stepped back and evaded the bite. The halfling loosed another stone that struck Lavren in the side and so he turned away from the slinger then. With a rasped curse, he loosed black energy at the gnome, who ducked under it, and then drew his sword from his belt and moved to meet him in battle. The second drake came forward then and seized Mandratan’s arm in its jaws, tearing at him until he finally pulled back and got free of the beast. The gnome came at Lavren but his swing was clumsy and struck the stone at the elf’s feet. Enlishia stepped back again from the drakes and then, drawing it on, plunged her blade into the skull of the beast before her. It screeched and then fell at her feet. Behind her, Erlmoor feinted to the right and then drove his blade into the belly of the club man before him. The man fell, clutching at the terrible wound as blood and entrails seeped between his fingers. He roared his anger and charged at the halfling then and the slinger quailed before him. Behind him, Mandratan retreated from the drake before him and hurled forth a silvery bolt that struck the creature in the shoulder. It staggered and whimpered and looked towards the gnome for a moment.

The halfling threw sown his sling and drew a dagger from his belt, darting forward to thrust it at Erlmoor. The dragonborn swatted it aside and stepped closer to the fearful halfling. Behind him, Lavren darted forward and drove his sword into the thigh of the gnome, forcing him to stagger back a step. The gnome lashed out with his pick but the elf stepped back out of reach. The remaining drake darted at Enlishia but she stepped back and slashed at it with her sword, forcing it away from her again. Still it seemed to await a command from the gnome. Alas, it had run out of time. Mandratan extended his hand and loosed another silvery bolt of energy. This seared through the skull of the drake and felled it where it stood.

The halfling came at Erlmoor fiercely and stabbed his blade into the dragonborn’s arm. He stepped back and slashed out with his blade. Behind him Lavren retreated from the gnome and sheathed his sword. Lashing out with his hand he loosed dark energy once and then a second time. The second struck the gnome in the chest and drove him to his knees.
“I yield!” he called out. “I have information that will aid you.”
“Very well then,” said Lavren. “Call off your men and we will talk.”
The last man threw down his club and the halfling threw down his dagger. The battle was over.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 2, 2008)

*Chapter 2 - Answers and Questions (Part 3)*

“Kalarel is the mastermind!” said the gnome once Dulvarna and Deloak had been tended to. “He wanted the mirror in that crate over there for some ritual in the keep in the mountains. I don’t know why. My contact in the town was a shopkeeper named Bairwin. He was the one who paid me and told me where to find that old fool, Douven.” Douven was Douven Staul , the companions had learned and he had been a bound prisoner sheltered under the western wall of the crater when the companions arrived.
“Are you alright?” asked Erlmoor, moving over to the man.
“I am now,” answered the man. “But something is amiss here. When I set out to dig, I had thought this was the burial site of the great wyrm, Shadraxil. He was a terrible shadow dragon slain by a group of Cormyrian soldiers led by the knight, Sir Keegan. However, the skeleton of the dragon here is much too small to be that of Shadraxil. I can only wonder what became of the great beast.”
They made camp in the crater then, gathering the treasures of the digging band and burying the fallen beside the dragon bones. By morning Dulvarna and Deloak were awake and, though weak, were fit to travel. Slowly, the company and its three prisoners along with Douven Staul made their way back to Winterhaven.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 3 - Shadows of Winterhaven (Part 1)*

Enlishia looked across to Valthrun’s Tower and the smithy across from Bairwin’s Grand Shoppe and, deciding all was quiet, unshouldered her longbow and pulled an arrow from the quiver on her back. They had returned to Winterhaven that morning with their prisoners and, as Lord Padraig had taken them off their hands he had taken them aside. A delegation of Purple Dragons were in Winterhaven from Cormyr and the Lord wanted them to see only a peaceful village. Handing them a pouch of a hundred gold coins he had asked them to deal with Bairwin’s treachery and the kobolds that remained abroad outside the town, quietly. It was now just after dark and the first part of that instruction was about to be carried out. Enlishia glanced over at Mandratan who held the map that the Lord had given them showing them the location of the kobold lair. She hoped the wizard would take good care of it.
“Quietly now,” said Dulvarna softly. “Lathander protect us though night hides you from us.” The last was more quietly to herself and Enlishia could not help but roll her eyes. The ebon-haired woman had proved herself a fiercesome warrior even in the battle at the burial site yesterday where she had fallen wounded, but Enlishia disliked her constant entreaties to the god of the dawn.

“Can’t we just go in?” asked Lavren, eager as ever.
“Agreed, the longer we wait, the more likely we are to be seen,” said Mandratan. “And we have more kobolds to kill after this.”
“Alright,” said Dulvarna. “We go, but quietly.” She pushed open the shop door and stepped into the dimly lit interior, the others following.
“We’re closed,” came the gruff response from a bespectacled man behind the counter who was writing in a ledger by the light of two candles.
“We’re not here to buy,” growled Deloak.

The man looked up sharply and then bolted through a doorway into the back room of the shop. Dulvarna and Enlishia led the charge after him. In the corner of the back room, a portion of the wall had been slid to one side to expose an otherwise hidden doorway and the companions rushed towards that. Within, a spiral staircase descended steeply into a dark cellar. Mandratan conjured light to his staff and they rushed down the stairway. There, at the bottom, was a room consumed in a pall of dim purple light. Candles lined the walls, burning with flickering, purple flames and between them, three rows of pews led up to an altar. A long carpet with a repeated symbol—a black disk surrounded by a thin purple circle—led up to the front. Several dark-clad figures stood around the room, poised for action.

One of the black clad figures reacted first, leaping over the pews to reach Enlishia, a sword in his hand. He stabbed at her and she drew back, the blade scoring the deerskin jerkin she wore along her left side. Another came along the right side of the room, a sallow skinned man with dark, sunken eyes. Deloak surged through the group from the bottom of the stairs, his hammer in his hand and struck at the nearest foe while from the far end of the chamber, behind the altar, the spectacled shop keeper began chanting in a black tongue that none knew. At the last he slashed out with his hand and loosed a black ray that struck Dulvarna in the face. She staggered and reeled and then cried out for she could not see.

“He has blinded me,” she cried out. “Lathander’s searing curses upon him.”
Erlmoor came forward then and turned to face Dulvarna, placing both clawed hands upon her shoulders. He spoke some words in his own Draconic tongue and then in Common.

“Let the light banish the darkness,” he said and just as suddenly as she had been blinded, Dulvarna could see once more. Erlmoor nodded to her and then turned away to defend her, drawing his sword from his back. Lavren came past Dulvarna then, cursing the nearest of the cultists in Elvish. He threw out his hand and loosed black, crackling energy at another of the advancing cultists. It struck the chest of one of the pale-skinned men and forced him clattering back against the pew behind him. 

The other two cultists came forward then and these seemed to be wraith-like figures cloaked in dark, voluminous robes. One came at Deloak and slashed out with the scythe it carried, gouging a wound in the dwarf’s arm that was surrounded by seeping black shadowstuff once the scythe was gone. He felt a coldness spread from her arm then until his limbs became numb and sluggish and he could barely move. He cursed the robed creature then in the dwarvish tongue. 

Enlishia rushed to aid Lavren, squeezing behind Erlmoor and the elf until she stood at his side, bow in hand and arrow nocked. She loosed the arrow swiftly and it flew wide of her target, driving into the far wall of the shrine. The other wraith-like creature emerged from the pews into the aisle and rushed at Erlmoor. The scythe slashed out and though the dragonborn ducked back, it scored a wound along his belly between the plates of his armour. He staggered and then cursed as the cold of the Shadowfell spread through his body and made him numb and all but immobile. From behind him, Mandratan loosed a silvery bolt of force at the nearest pale-skinned man but at the last, the man ducked back behind the stone wall of the stairwell chamber and evaded the bolt. It seared on into the wall of the shrine, toppling a candle to the floor. Dulvarna charged at the man then, slashing out with her blade and riving him back before her. The companions surged forward and the cultists fell back.

A cultist stabbed at Dulvarna but she parried the blow while the other pale skinned man leapt over the last of the pews and stabbed his sword into Enlishia’s thigh. She staggered and then cursed as the dread cold of the Shadowfell seized hold of her leg around the wound and caused her pain that pierced to the bone. Deloak urged Dulvarna on as he struggled to free himself from the numbing cold. She slashed out with her blade and cut across the chest of the cultist before her, tearing his robes and the flesh beneath and sending him reeling. A dark bolt shot out from the back of the shrine and struck Lavren blind then leaving the elf cursing in darkness while Erlmoor, beside him, looked at him helpless for he could not again aid another as he had aided Dulvarna without rest. Instead, he breathed acid into the face of the wraith-like cultist before him and then struck out with his blade, praying as he did so. His blade struck the creature and as it did so, a translucent shield formed in front of Lavren to protect him while he could not see. Lavren fumbled his way back from the battle then until he stood beside Mandratan and then, just as suddenly as it had been taken, his vision was returned.

The wraith-like cultists came forward then, one slashing its scythe into Deloak’s scythe, splitting his mail and drawing blood. Enlishia shouldered her bow, drew her sword, and slashed out wildly, her foe ducking back beyond reach. She sidestepped then, drawing closer to the others so that she could not be cut off from them. Still, the chilling pain around her leg wound troubled her and seemed to be spreading but with steely resolve she raised her blade as her foe came on after her. Dulvarna, meanwhile, plunged the blade of her sword into the belly of the wounded cultist before her and felled the man. She stepped over his fallen form and moved to aid Deloak who still struggled against numbness.

The dwarf swung his hammer at the wraith-creature before him but the cultists ducked back and evaded the blow. Still the dwarf could barely move through the numbness that pervaded his body and he cursed once again. From the back of the shrine came dark chanting once more and again a black bolt lanced out, this striking Enlishia and leaving her sightless. She staggered and Erlmoor roared his anger, smiting the foe before him, tearing its robes and the shadowy form beneath. The cultist screeched unnaturally and staggered. Behind the dragonborn, Lavren closed his eyes and with a burst of white motes, he vanished, only to reappear behind the cultists halfway up the aisle to the altar. He turned towards the altar where the bespectacled shopkeeper, Bairwin yet stood and started towards the cult leader. With a word, he called forth searing white fire within Bairwin and with a cry of pain, the cult leader staggered and fell against the altar stone.

The cultists came forward again then, one slashing out with its scythe and burying the blade in Deloak’s shoulder. He grunted and staggered, all but falling to one knee. Enlishia heard her foe come at her and drove her blade forward into the leg of the pale skinned man. He cried out and the ranger ducked back past Erlmoor to escape the riposte. Erlmoor’s held his ground, keeping foes from the blinded Enlishia who was now behind him and then Mandratan came forward, his staff in hand, light shining from one end. He swung out with the stave and kept the cultists at bay while on the other flank, Dulvarna came forward and slashed out at another cultist, tearing robe and shadowy flesh. The cultists screeched almost as one and drew back a little more.

Bairwin urged the cultists forward again and they came at the companions with a fierce desperation now. Mandratan was stabbed in the leg by a short sword while Deloak was forced to defend himself while he gathered what remained of his strength. At the far end of the shrine, Bairwin pushed himself upright and came towards Lavren, uttering a chanted prayer as he came. He extended a hand and from him burst a wave of blackness that engulfed Lavren but, though it chilled the elf and buffeted him, he strode through it. Behind him, Erlmoor plunged his blade into the cultist before him and the wraith-like figure fell to the floor at his feet, bleeding blood and shadowstuff before the paladin. He slashed at the other of the robed figures, forcing it back from him. Lavren, meanwhile, strode towards Bairwin, uttering fey incantations as he advanced.
“Stop them, you fools!” urged Bairwin then and the cultists came forward once more.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 3 - Shadows of Winterhaven (Part 2)*

A scythe pierced Deloak’s already wounded shoulder and he gasped in pain, staggering despite the numbness that fixed him to the spot. Enlishia pushed blindly between the dwarf and Erlmoor, her sword cutting to her left to keep the cultist at bay while beside Erlmoor, Mandratan kept the other surviving cultist at bay. Dulvarna stabbed and slashed at the other cultist, tearing at robes and nicking flesh. It fell back before her onslaught. Enlishia gasped as her sight returned then and a furious onslaught burst upon the two cultists.

Mandratan stepped forward and felt a blade drive into his hip, forcing him back again as warm blood began to flow down his leg. Deloak roared and surged forward, the numbness finally leaving him.

“We have them now, friends,” he called out. “Honourable warriors never fall!”
At the far end of the shrine, Bairwin raised his voice in another dark prayer and then hurled a black bolt at Lavren that struck him and sent him reeling. Once more, his eyes grew dark and he stumbled, hurling crackling black fire blindly towards the cult leader. His blast struck the altar stone. Behind him, Erlmoor stabbed at the cultist nearest to him and then cried out in joy as he realised that the numbness had left him at last. The cultists shrieked and came forward, one plunging its scythe downward at Deloak once more. It pierced the dwarf’s breast just above his heart and with a gurgled gasp, Deloak fell to the floor of the shrine. Enlishia backed away form the battle then, sheathing her sword as she did so and unshouldering her bow. She loosed an arrow into the side of the cultist that had felled Deloak and the robed form shrieked in pain. Dulvarna surged forward and drove the cultist back further down the aisle with thrusts and cuts from her blade.

Mandratan parried the sword of his own foe but he was desperate now, knowing that he could not hold the cultist at bay for much longer. He looked over his shoulder and saw that Lavren was blinded again and that Bairwin was coming at him now with a stave in his hands. The cult leader struck the elf on his shoulder and sent him spinning around in the aisle while his hands flailed out for something to balance himself. At last, Lavren grabbed the end of a pew with his left hand and drew his sword with the other. Spinning around, he slashed out blindly at the cult leader, cutting open his robes across his chest and drawing blood from the flesh beneath. The elf’s eyes cleared then and he let go of the pew, advancing on the cult leader with a smile on his face. Enlishia retreated up the aisle until she was back to back with Lavren and then she loosed another arrow into the back of the robed cultist. The cultists shrieked again and staggered while at its back, Mandratan retreated into the aisle, drawing his own foe on, towards Erlmoor. Dulvarna stabbed at the enemy behind the wizard and it cried out as more blood was drawn from it. From the altar, Bairwin cried out desperately and the cultists came forward for one last time.

A blade nicked Erlmoor’s side before he swatted it aside and in the aisle, Bairwin drove Lavren back with another blow until he stood back to back with Enlishia again. Dulvarna fell back, wounded by the scythe that had felled Deloak. An arrow flew part the cultist and close to Dulvarna before burying itself in the wall behind the ebon haired woman. Enlishia nodded an apology to her friend and Dulvarna acknowledged with a nod of her own. Mandratan struck out with his stave and broke the nose of the cultist before him before retreating into the aisle. Even as he did so, Dulvarna stepped forward, plunged her blade into the belly of the cultist before her and dropped the man next to Deloak. The last cultist stabbed at Erlmoor and nicked his leg as the dragonborn knocked the blow aside. He looked down anxiously towards Deloak who lay behind him. Even as he looked, the dwarf’s breathing grew shallower and then as the dwarf gasped, it stopped.

Bairwin drove his stave into Lavren’s ribs and with a gasp, the elf staggered as the wind was driven from his lungs. Lavren stopped for a moment, panting for breath and then, with a deep breath he came back at the cult leader, his sword before him. The man parried with his stave until the pair reached stalemate once more. Behind him, Enlishia loosed another arrow that struck the last cultist in the arm. He cried out and then ducked back as Mandratan hurled a silvery bolt towards the man. Dulvarna leaped over her fallen foe and charged down the aisle towards Bairwin who was fearful now. 

The cultist retreated, tearing cloth from its robes to bind its arm and pulling the arrow from the wound. The man cried out again and then Erlmoor was upon him in all his wrath. In the aisle, Bairwin retreated before Dulvarna and hurled a black bolt of shadow at the ebon-haired woman. It struck her but hurt her not at all and she came on at him, blade first. Behind her, Erlmoor cut down on the shoulder of the cultist before him, drawing forth another cry of pain from the man. He retreated another step but had nowhere to go even if he had been minded to flee. Lavren lashed out with his hand now and loosed black, crackling energy that struck Bairwin in the chest and drove him back a step. Behind Lavren, Enlishia continued her onslaught of arrows and beside him. Dulvarna rushed the cult leader.

The end was swift when it came. Mandratan hurled another silvery bolt at the last cultist that threw the man against the back wall of the shrine where he crumpled and fell. Dulvarna rushed Bairwin and at the last swept out with her sword, cleaving into his side, through ribs, lungs and then to his heart. He fell before her and she had to place her boot on his chest to draw forth her bloodied blade. She turned back towards the others and the carnage that surrounded them, her eyes settling at last on the fallen form of Deloak who Erlmoor now knelt beside. Slowly, the dragonborn looked up and shook his head.
“He is slain,” said the paladin then and grief took the companions.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 3 - Shadows of Winterhaven (Part 3)*

Grimly, Erlmoor and Dulvarna carried the fallen Deloak into the common room of Wrafton’s Inn which was dark and all but empty.
“What happened?” said Salvana Wrafton, rushing from behind the bar, turning to meet curious glances from patrons.
“He fell,” answered Lavren. “In Bairwin’s cellar where dark cultists have been worshipping.”
“But they are gone now,” said Enlishia quickly, glaring at the elf. “Slain at Lord Padraig’s behest.”

They had left the shop troubled by more than their grief for the pews meant the shrine could hold more than the five who had fallen there and letter they had found in a hidden room showed that Bairwin served some other dark leader who planned a fell ritual at the ruined keep north of the village. Despite this, they planned to rest at the inn for the night, take Deloak’s body to the Sister Linora’s shrine at dawn and then go forth to defeat the kobolds. Only then would they turn their eyes towards the keep.
“Food and ale?” Salvana asked but the companions brushed her aside.
“We will trouble you now more,” said Lavren. “Our friend will rest in his room this night until he can be taken to the shrine at dawn. We will set out again then.”

They climbed the stairs to the inn’s upper floor and went first to Deloak’s room to lay him upon his bed and to stand watch over him in turn, as the dwarves did for their own, until the dawn came and he could be taken to the shrine. Dulvarna opened the door with Enlishia beside her and at once, both saw an elf crouched beside the bed, searching through the chest that stood next to it. From the shadows came the click of crossbows and bolts flew at Dulvarna and Enlishia seemingly fire by figures in the shadows. One struck Enlishia in the wrist, a small bolt seemingly fire from a hand crossbow. She yanked it from her arm while Mandratan conjured light with a word. The wizard strode into the room, held forth his wand and filled the chamber with fire before him. A crossbow bolt struck the wizard in the left arm then and he cursed as he reached to pull the bolt free. The elf leapt to his feet and ran at the wizard from the shadows. The elf feinted and as Mandratan lashed out with his stave he darted back and then around, drawing the wizard into the room and darting around behind him. The elf came from the side next and it was only Lavren’s hurled eldritch blast of dark, crackling energy that stopped the elf from finishing the wizard there and then.  Erlmoor surged into the chamber then, smashing the hilt of his sword into the face of the elf and sending him reeling. Enlishia came into the room behind the dragonborn and began firing as soon as she did so. An arrow drove into the shoulder of one of the small figures and as it did so, she realised that the three were gnomes, short humanoids who dwelt in homes burrowed under the roots of trees. Dulvarna came last into the room then and as the elf still reeled she plunged her blade into his side. He gasped, staggered, and fell, his own blade clattering to the floor of the chamber.

The gnomes rushed forward then, crying incoherent battle cries and clearly seeking to rush the door and escape. One hacked at Mandratan’s back with a pick and brought him to his knees while the others sought to drive their way through. Mandratan retreated from them, pushing himself to his feet and desperately trying to stanch the blood flowing from his wounds. Another came at him from the other side of the room but Dulvarna intervened, barring its path. Lavren hurled more fey energy but the gnome ducked beneath the blast and the black, crackling eldritch power seared into the side of Deloak’s bed. Erlmoor came forward praying and slashed left and right with his sword while calling forth a golden shield to protect Mandratan. Enlishia transfixed a gnome with an arrow, dropping it where it stood and then she darted around the edge of the room to the far side by the window, pulling forth two arrows from her quiver. One gnome looked back towards the archer and with a cry, surged at Mandratan.

Mandratan was helpless before the gnome’s charge. It swung out with its pick, gouging into his belly and he fell in a spray of blood. Blinding agony filled his mind and then nausea and finally blackness took him. Lavren was speaking out in elvish now and Erlmoor was wrathful. He came fiercely at the gnome that had felled Mandratan. With a roar, he breathed acid on the gnome and then brought his sword down upon its shoulder. It sank to its knees and there, threw down its war pick.
“Please dragonborn,” said the gnome. “I yield.”

The other gnome seemed hesitant then for it was unwounded and saw no reason to yield. It eyed the door and darted for it, seeking to dive between Lavren and Dulvarna. The ebon-haired woman brought her blade down and drew blood from his back but then the gnome was gone, darting out into the corridor and turning right towards the stairs.
“Let him go,” said Lavren. “These are thieves only.”
“The elf is right,” rumbled Erlmoor. “We have one captive and the others will trouble us no more.” He knelt beside Mandratan and began to tend to the wizard’s wounds while Enlishia covered the captive with her bow.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 4 - Valiant Defeat (Part 1)*

Small glades of trees led up to a cliffside waterfall, where a stream tumbled from the top of a rocky overhang. The water descended the side of the hill and flowed away to the southwest. This was the place marked on Lord Padraig’s map and as they reached it the companions were in a grim mood. They had taken Deloak to Sister Linora’s shrine that morning and promised to take word to his family in Eveningstar once the kobolds had been dealt with. Sister Linora, meanwhile, had agreed to send word quietly to Lord Padraig that the cultists had been dealt with so that his men could clear the cellar of its bodies.

“I hear something,” said Enlishia. “I hear voices despite the waterfall.”
“Kobolds,” said Mandratan then. “Several kobolds lurk in the trees to the right.”

A javelin came from the trees to the right then, driving into Lavren’s leg. He cursed, annoyed more than anything that the crimson tinged leather armour that he had taken from the thief at the inn had been damaged. Another javelin struck his shoulder and he turned towards the trees where two kobolds lurked. Another javelin drove into Lavren’s leg then and he staggered, fearful he would be felled without even seeing his foe. Erlmoor drew forth his sword and charged at the kobolds in the trees. When he reached them he swung out with his blade and cut one down in a heartbeat. Lavren loosed crackling black energy in a bolt towards the nearest kobold and blasted it from its feet to land in the undergrowth. From the trees ahead then came a clay slingshot much as they had seen when first they had been attacked on the East Way. This struck Mandratan on the left arm and then burst, covering that side in a stinking liquid that made the wizard retch as he smelt it. More came from the trees around Erlmoor then, these armed with spears, one of which was stabbed into the dragonborn’s leg.
“Deal with the others,” he called back to his companions. “I shall slay these.”

Enlishia began loosing arrows into the trees though whether she struck any foes she could not tell. Dulvarna charged into the trees and cut down the first kobold she met. Two others were ahead of her, one the sling wielder and another with a spear. Another emerged from the trees and crossed the path before the companions to more trees to the left of them. How many there were, Dulvarna did not know. She hoped only that they had not walked into a trap.

Behind Dulvarna, Erlmoor saw another kobold burst from the trees to stab at him with a short sword. He parried the blow downwards but still it drove painfully into his left leg just above his knee. This new foe drew back then and Erlmoor saw that it held a dragon scale shield on its left arm as some that they had faced on the East Way. Mandratan moved forward to stand beside Dulvarna and then extended his wand, uttering a spell. Flames burst from the ornately carved wooden stick then, searing through the trees in front of him. A kobold fell amongst the trees while the others who were there shrank back and cowered. As the flames cleared, leaving only smoldering trees and undergrowth, another kobold burst through the trees to block Dulvarna’s way. It thrust its spear at her and then cursed as she ducked back.

More came from the trees at the front of the group then while at the right, Erlmoor faught on, cutting down another kobold with a mighty swing of his blade. Lavren lent aid by hurling black blasts of crackling energy into the trees wherever a kobold could be seen. Ahead of him a spear pierced Dulvarna’s thigh and forced her back a step. Enlishia moved to the left to attack the slinger and another kobold with arrows from her bow. She began firing into the trees but heard no foe fall and cursed her aim again. A javelin was hurled back at her, striking a tree next to the archer. She smiled then, thankful that she was not the only who was aiming poorly this day.

Mandratan retreated before the kobolds and loosed a silvery bolt from his wand that struck an enemy in the chest. Another came forth from the right then, stabbing clumsily at Dulvarna. The warrior stepped back and then parried another spear thrust. To his right Erlmoor cut down another kobold and with a roar, turned on the other foes he faced. He would breath soon, Erlmoor decided as his rage mounted and all of these dark creatures would fall before him. Lavren loosed more dark fey energy into the trees and the slinger responded, hurling a clay shot at Enlishia. It struck her in the chest and covered her in sticky glue that ran down her and then hardened quickly, freezing her in place. She answered with arrows, felling a kobold warrior and then turning her bow upon the slinger. In front of her, Dulvarna faught fiercely, slashing her blade into the shoulder of one kobold and then driving it on into the side of another. Both fell to the ground before her, bleeding heavily, their lives ebbing away. The last two kobolds that Erlmoor faced came at him then, one driving its spear into his hip and forcing him back. He staggered and another drove its spear into his shoulder. He gathered his acid breath in his throat, ready to wrathfully bring down his foes. Behind him, Mandratan loosed another silvery bolt that struck the last kobold before Dulvarna. It struck the creature in the belly and the kobold sank to its knees. It stayed there, desperately seeking to summon its strength to rise.

Erlmoor roared and breathed acid at last, felling another of the kobolds in screaming agony. The dragonborn began to pray then, calling forth a golden to guard Dulvarna while he pressed forward against the dragon shield kobold before him. Behind the paladin, Lavren began cursing the dragon shield in elvish and then uttering an incantation that would call forth flames from within the small humanoid. The flames fizzled and died before they were born and Lavren cursed himself then. To his left, Enlishia was struck by a sling stone and sent reeling. She turned back and threw down her bow then, drawing forth her sword. She charged the kobold, smiting him in the shoulder with her blade as she reached him. On the right, Erlmoor staggered as the dragon shield drove his spear into his side this time, driving the plate there into his flesh. Mandratan saw his plight and loosed a silvery bolt at the last kobold before him in haste, seeking to aid the dragonborn. Alas, the bolt flew wide and the kobold yet lived.

Erlmoor slashed at the dragon shield who took the blow on his shield and then he retreated, seeking to drawn the creature out of the trees. It came forward and Lavren lashed out with his wand, hurling crackling black energy that struck the kobold in the side. It faltered but came on with its sword before it. Meanwhile, the kobold sling wielder fell back before Enlishia and then fled through the trees until it emerged on the trail that led to the waterfall. It loosed a stone then that struck Enlishia on the top of the head and sent her reeling. She spun, felt dizzy nausea and then she fell as blackness took her. Dulvarna saw Enlishia fall and, with a cry of anguish, drove her blade into the belly of the kobold before her and rushed after the slinger. To the right, the dragon shield emerged from the trees and dived at Erlmoor but the dragonborn stepped back. Mandratan saw it come forth and turned, loosing a silvery bolt of force at the creature that struck it in the shoulder. Again it faltered but still came forward.

Erlmoor struck at the kobold but it took his sword easily on its shield. Black, crackling energy seared past it as it ducked down and then it was surging at Erlmoor once more. Dulvarna reached the slinger just as it wildly loosed a stone towards her. She drove her blade into its chest and let it fall at her feet. Behind her, the last kobold surged at Erlmoor and drove its blade into his hip, forcing him to stagger and all but fall to one knee. A silver bolt from Mandratan struck it in the side then and stopped the killing blow. Erlmoor lashed out as the kobold faltered and split open the kobold’s breastbone. It fell to the cold grass at his feet and died there.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 3, 2008)

*Chapter 4 - Valiant Defeat (Part 2)*

The five entered the cave cautiously with weapons drawn and spells ready. Within, the lair was dark and shadowy but by the light of Mandratan’s staff, all could see that more than a dozen kobolds scurried in and out of sight through the cave. Screams, shouts, and cries of alarm reverberated throughout the torch lit hollow.

The kobolds came forward then, spears in hand and Mandratan met them with a burst of flame that threw one against a wall and felled it. A javelin came from the left and drove painfully into the wizard’s leg forcing him to stagger. Another drove into his shoulder and sent him reeling away. Enlishia turned towards them and fired two arrows at once. They separated in flight and each struck a kobold in the chest. Both fell, to the cavern floor, slain. Dulvarna strode forward and cut down another with her sword while behind her, another javelin came from the left and flew past Enlishia’s head. Dulvarna glanced back over her shoulder and then turned back to look ahead just as another kobold emerged from an alcove to her left and stabbed a spear into the armour that covered her thigh. She cried out and turned to swat the spear away with her blade.

Another javelin struck Enlishia’s shoulder and spin her around to the left as she reached for another arrow. Another shaft flew past her then, clattering into the cave wall beside Lavren. Another kobold came from the right towards Dulvarna but she parried its spear thrust and backed away a step. A third rounded a corner and advanced carefully to aid it companions. Lavren was at Dulvarna’s shoulder then, cursing the kobold in elvish and then loosing black crackling energy that flew past the kobold’s shoulder. Another javelin flew from the massed kobolds to the right and then they cried out and surged forward with spears in hand. 

Erlmoor came forward and met the kobold charge while Mandratan hurled silvery bolts that felled each creature it struck. Enlishia shouldered her bow and drew forth her sword to stand beside Erlmoor. She slashed out with the blade and cut down the first kobold that came near. Behind her, Dulvarna retreated as the kobolds she faced stabbed at her and at that moment, the full weight of kobold charge crashed into Erlmoor and Enlishia.

A spear grazed Enlishia’s side while Erlmoor parried the spears thrust at him. A high spear thrust nicked Dulvarna’s cheek and she stepped back another step, now facing three fierce kobolds that were bigger than the rest. Lavren hurled more black fire but again it flew wide of the kobold and left it unharmed. The lizard-like humanoids cried out taunts and battle cries and surged forward again. Erlmoor roared his anger then and breathed acid from his mouth that showered the kobolds before him. Two fell to the cavern floor, their skin and flesh burning and smoking as they went down. The dragonborn slashed out wildly with his blade and dared the last two kobolds before him to come at him. Mandratan lashed out with a silvery bolt that seared through the chest of one of the kobolds and felled it while Enlishia surged forward to meet the last with her blade.

Dulvarna stepped towards her enemies then and slashed out with her blade, cutting across the chest of one of the kobolds and slashing the blade down into the leg of another kobold. One stabbed a spear into her shoulder and the other two drove their own weapons at her. She stepped back and swept her blade down to knock both spears aside. Lavren loosed more black flame but again it flew wide of the kobolds but Erlmoor saw Dulvarna’s plight and turned aside to aid her, leaving the last of the other group of kobolds to Enlishia. He thought victory was in sight then but at that moment, a harsh, bleating horn heralded the appearance of a burly, battle-scarred goblin. Around him, kobolds scurried as if afraid to get too close. A great tattoo depicting a skeletal ram’s head marked the goblin’s face and he wore a wolf fur cloak and a chain shirt. In both hands, he wielded a large battle axe.
Dulvarna slashed her blade across the belly of the kobold before her and then drove it into the side of another. Both roared their anger and surged forward, apparently buoyed by the arrival of the goblin. The kobold before Enlishia also came forward then and drove its spear into her stomach just above her hip. She cried out and staggered back and away. Lavren tried to call forth fire from within the kobold before him but instead flame burst behind the creature and the kobold taunted him again. Erlmoor instead surged forward, slashing his blade across the belly of the kobold before him and forced the creature back. He searched around for the goblin then and could not see him. Then he heard cries from behind him and glancing back saw more kobolds rounding the rock wall at his right to charge at Mandratan and Enlishia.

Mandratan loosed flame that felled another kobold and halted another but more were coming and he knew his plight was desperate. Enlishia rushed to his aid then, driving her blade into the side of the kobold and twisting around on the spot to block its path to the wizard. Mandratan saw Dulvarna draw back, breathing heavily and bleeding from several wounds. The kobolds watched her then and waited for a moment before they came at her fiercely again. She parried, seemingly banishing her tiredness and the kobolds were held at bay. Before Mandratan, another kobold, robed and with a spear strapped to its back rounded the rock wall and with a roar, it unleashed fiery breath on the gathered companions. All cowered and ducked but then another kobold rounded the rock wall, passing the robed creature. It charged at Enlishia, stabbed out with its sword and drove the blade into the archer’s stomach. She cried out, gasped and fell to the cavern floor. The goblin surged through its kobold minions then and hacked at Mandratan with his axe, slashing a wound in his forearm. He drew back and the goblin slashed the other blade of its axe into the back of Lavren’s thigh. The elf cried out and reeled while Mandratan felt cold fear seize him.

A spear drove into Erlmoor’s thigh as he parried the shaft downwards and he cursed himself silently. He knew their plight was desperate and each small wound sapped some of his strength and so he channeled the pain he felt into wrathful anger. Behind him he heard Lavren chanting desperately and then the goblin cried out, reaching up to grab its head with the hands that still held its bloodied axe. Erlmoor glanced over his shoulder and saw the goblin stagger back as though dazed and confused. Its kobold minions let it pass through them and wavered and Erlmoor took his chance. He stepped forward with a prayer on his lips and drove his sword into the belly of the kobold before him. It fell, blood pouring from the wound and grasping desperately at its stomach. Erlmoor heard Mandratan chanting behind him and felt comforted by the fact that the wizard yet lived and then turned on the next foe before him.

Dulvarna looked back at Enlishia and noted that her friend yet breathed and then turned back to her enemies. She feinted to the left and then swept her blade down from the right, cutting open the belly of the kobold before her and then slashing her sword on into the hip of the last kobold. From behind her she heard one of the kobolds raising its voice in some chant or exhortation and the foe before her roared its answer and came at her. The other kobolds surged forward at Lavren and Mandratan and Dulvarna heard the wizard cry out. Lavren cursed and gasped and, glancing back, Dulvarna saw him fall. She parried the spear that was thrust at her then and stepped back as she desperately tried to think of a way to aid her companions.
The same thoughts raced through Erlmoor’s mind as he turned away from the fallen kobold at his feet and moved to aid his fallen friends. He uttered a prayer and extended a hand, engulfing the goblin in searing ribbons of radiance. The goblin cried out and Erlmoor moved to meet it.

“We fight to the death, goblin scum,” the paladin called out and then blade met axe and the last battle began. Another kobold came at Erlmoor from the left and stabbed its blade into his hip. He staggered and cried out and reeled away, knowing that he would fall in this cavern beside his companions. He saw a flash of movement from the left as the robed kobold hurled an orb of blue flame. It flew straight and true and struck the dragonborn in the chest. He fell back as his ribs cracked and his skin burned and then he staggered and fell.

Dulvarna had similarly decided that she too would fall here and the realization made her angry. She had not served Lathander as she would have liked and falling to kobold blades was not the fate she had imagined for herself. She lashed out with her blade and then reversed the swing, drawing blood from the kobold but her foe faught on ferociously. She heard rushing steps at her back and twisted to the right, a blade slicing along the bottom of her back. Another kobold was behind her and this foe held a sword, now stained with her blood. The goblin looked down at Erlmoor who lay, burned and wounded at his feet, and then the war leader leapt over the fallen form and slashed at Dulvarna with his axe. She parried desperately, surrounded by enemies now. She dodged to the right and turned her back to the cavern wall as her original enemy stabbed his spear at her. It struck the rock next to her and she swatted it away with her blade. Another kobold came at her from the left of the goblin, stabbing with a sword and she parried. She could fall or flee now, she realised and then made a decision. With a sudden stab and slash of her sword to drive her enemies back, she turned and fled, darting around the rock wall and running towards the pale light that filtered through the waterfall. An orb of blue flame flew past her and struck another wall of rock to her left. She readied herself to leap through the waterfall and out of the cavern but then a kobold rushed at her from the right. She could not stop and parry as the enemy drove its blade forward and into her side. Dulvarna staggered, stumbled and then fell headlong, her head striking the cavern floor beneath the cooling water of the waterfall. She smiled for a moment then as she felt the cool water and then blackness took her.

Mandratan’s eyes flicked open and he turned his head towards the kobolds, all facing away from him and pawing the bodies of Erlmoor and Enlishia. Quietly and slowly he slid on his back towards the cavern entrance, glancing back towards the goblin and the kobolds to be sure they had not turned to look at him. They had not and so, with a sudden effort, he pushed himself over and rolled out of the cavern onto the grass beneath the winter sunlight. Rising to his feet he started to run then, heading back towards the trail and Winterhaven beyond that seemed a world away.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Bonds of Blood (Part 1)*

Three dwarves and two dragonborn walked solemnly through Winterhaven’s gate under the pale sunlight of the winter evening with the setting sun in their faces but they paid the glare no mind. They had come a long way to bury a friend and they cared only for the grim task ahead, though the sun sinking slowly behind the mountain called Helyr in the tongue of the dwarves who came to the small village in the Thunder Peaks.

They were led by a dwarf who looked grim even for this grim looking dwarf. A scar crossed his left eye and his hair was black as night. His beard was long, as dwarven beards often were, and forked in two at about the breastbone. Each fork was bound by several iron rings at its end and all had been made from the swords of defeated rivals. Beside the black haired dwarf walked a dwarf maid, a stern woman of plain features and long blonde hair that hung in braids down her back. She was clad in dark blue robes over a leather jerkin and pale blue breeches and at her belt hung a rune-carved hammer. Behind them walked another male dwarf with white blonde hair and a long, straight beard. At his belt he wore a warhammer and his armour was of deer hide trimmed with fur. A crossbow was on his back and a small quiver of bolts hung on his belt opposite the hammer.

Behind the dwarves came the two dragonborn. Both were dark scaled as Erlmoor was but one had a long horn like crest that resembled long, flowing hair and the other had a shorter crest. The long crested female wore a leather jerking and breeches, had a huge morningstar at her belt and a crossbow strapped to her back. She had dark eyes and a fierce look on her face. The male, meanwhile was clothed in a fur trimmed, hide jerking, a long, fur trimmed cloak and deerskin trousers. At each hip hung a longsword and over one shoulder was a short hunting bow. A quiver hung on the other shoulder and his pale eyes darted back and forth.

Mandratan stepped forward to introduce himself but even as he did so, a man, bloodied and wounded pushed past the dwarves and the dragonborn and sank to his knees just inside Winterhaven’s gates. The male dragonborn rushed to his side and began checking his wounds.

“Kobolds are attacking our wagons,” the man gasped then. “Just down on the East Way. We need help.”
“You lot there,” came a voice from behind Mandratan. The wizard turned and, looking over his shoulder, he saw the dark haired and bearded Lord Padraig striding down the street past the inn. “Will you go forth and search for survivors and rescue them if need be.” All could see that he was gesturing to Mandratan, the dwarves and the dragonborn.
“We are here to bury a kinsman of our friend here, “spoke up the female dragonborn who was called Dau Dolviir. “We have no interest in hunting kobolds.”
“I could banish you from here if you choose not to help us,” answered Lord Padraig. “What of you wizard?”
“There is no need for banishment, Lord Padraig,” said Mandratan, turning to the dwarves and dragonborn. “You have to go after the kobolds. They have Erlmoor and the others.”

Dau’s eyes grew stern then and she reached for the wand at her belt. She made to draw it but Lord Padraig raised his hand.
“Save it for the kobolds, dragonborn,” said the Lord and he turned away from the gate, heading back through the village to his hall.

Dau turned away, furious as much at Lord Padraig’s treatment of her as the news that her brother was a prisoner.
“I know where the kobolds lair,” said Mandratan. “I can take you to them once we deal with these raiders.”

The stern dwarf maid, Gila Goldfriend, sister of Deloak, turned away after Dau but the other dragonborn, who was called Audin and was Erlmoor’s brother, paused.
“How come you survived and weren’t taken, wizard?” he asked Mandratan. Dau stopped and turned back, interested in the answer. The other two dwarves, scarred Falain and blonde haired Belrin, waited to see what would happen here.
“I fell and was thought dead,” said Mandratan. “But Erlmoor’s prayers saved me from death and allowed me to escape unnoticed. I could not save them without aid. There were too many.”

Audin turned away seemingly satisfied as did Dau, after fixing Mandratan with a piercing stair. Falain and Belrin shrugged and joined them and Mandratan hurried after them The kobolds who refused to be beaten awaited them.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Bonds of Blood (Part 2)*

The six companions made their way hastily along the East Way until they came to a place where the worn dirt road curved to the southwest, bounded by an increasingly steep escarpment on the east and southeast. A large copse of birches clustered east of the road, and barrels and bags seemed to have tumbled from two wagons that had been overturned. The horses that once drew the wagons were nowhere to be seen.
“I hear whispers behind the wagons,” said Mandratan softly.
 “Me too,” Audin hissed back.
 “Kobolds,” said Belrin. “I go left with Audin and Dau. Falain, take Gila and the wizard to the right.”

Mandratan was the first to see the kobolds that crouched behind the wagon and no sooner had he seen them than they leapt from cover to the attack accompanied by the sound of scrabbling and hissing. He began hurling silvery bolts that struck the wagons as well as the kobolds. Gila came to Mandratan’s side and began firing crossbow bolts at the kobolds. One kobold fell, hurled back amongst its companions while from the other side of the wagons, Audin began loosing arrows into the kobolds. One of the kobolds returned fire, hurling clay pots at the ranger that burst on the grass and amongst the trees, setting turf and branch aflame as they burst. The kobolds came forward at Gila and Mandratan, stabbing at them with short spears. The two ducked back 

Dau hurled crackling, black, eldritch energy from the left at the kobold hurling the pots and then Belrin surged past her with his hammer in his hand and his shield on his arm. At the other side, Falain waded in amongst the kobolds and began smiting them down with the huge, two-handed hammer he wielded. A burly kobold with a long pike came forth then and stabbed the weapon into Falain’s shoulder. The dwarf cried out and fell back but then swatted the weapon away with his maul. Gila drew her hammer and fought beside her brother while Mandratan drew back and resumed his barrage of silvery bolts. Another kobold came at the wizard from the right and he was forced to put away his wand and raise his staff to defend himself. 

On the other side of the wagons two kobolds had moved to defend the hurler but they fell quickly to the onslaught of arrows and black bolts that Dau and Audin were raining down on them. Belrin charged the hurler then and set about it with his hammer. The kobold fumbled for its dagger and fell back before the dwarf. Audin drew shouldered his bow and his two swords from his belt before charging to aid the dwarf while Dau came with him, hurling black, crackling energy as she did so. Belrin smashed at the creature with his hammer and felled it with a mighty blow. Together, he and Audin leapt over the fallen kobold and rushed to aid the others.

Mandratan was stabbed by another short spear and fell back, loosing a fierce burst of flame from his hands that scorched the nearby kobolds and felled another of them while Gila and Falain faught on next to him. A sly looking kobold with a short sword darted after him and again he drew back, seeking room to loose his spells. He retreated towards Falain, who was bloodied and sweating now and loosed another silvery bolt that flew wide of the kobold. The kobold darted forward again, pursuing the wizard but then Audin and Dau and Belrin rounded the wagons and attacked the kobold from behind. A kobold fell to Dau’s eldritch blast While Audin and Belrin came at the kobold with the pike from behind and drove the kobold towards Gila. Falain lashed out with his huge maul and felled the pike wielder and then all turned on the last of the kobolds. The kobold broke and fled, pursued by another of Mandratan’s silver bolts and struck by Gila’s hammer as it darted past her. Moments later, the kobold had disappeared into the long grass to the south of the road.

“No signs of survivors,” said Belrin while the others tended to the various small wounds they had suffered.
.”Or bodies,” said Falain as he bandaged a cut on his arm.
“So, someone took them,” said Dau sternly.
“Most likely to the kobold lair,” said Mandratan through clenched teeth as Gila stitched a wound to his leg.
“Then we head there,” said Gila without breaking concentration.
“Sounds good to me,” said Audin. “Looks like we go kobold hunting.”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Bonds of Blood (Part 3)*

Mandratan led them eastwards back along the East Way past Winterhaven until they came upon the trail to the kobold lair that led south into the wooded slopes of the southern part of the vale. The day was cold, even as noon approached with only pale sunlight shining down on the travelers. Suddenly, Mandratan stopped just at a point where the overgrown path meandered through the forest and revealed a stone promontory abutting the road.
“I hear weeping from the woods on the right,” he hissed to the others as they halted.
“As do I,” said Gila.
“And there,” said Audin. “The branches are bent back as though someone passed that way recently.”

Dau moved off the trail at once but even as she did so, low grunts in a growling tongue came from ahead of the group further down the trail. Then, the grunts escalated to shouts when the companions’ attackers — big, brutish goblins — were sure they had been seen.
“Hobgoblins!” Belrin spat as the creatures broke into a charge. “They live for war and battle!”
“So do dwarves!” shouted Falain from the back of the group. Then the first of the hobgoblins reached the companions and battle was joined.

The hobgoblins came forward in a strong phalanx with shields before them and swords or spears or flails slashing down over the barrier. Three surrounded Belrin and forced him back just as Dau burst from the trees. The dragonborn loosed a ribbon of twisting darkness from her wand that struck the nearest hobgoblin, searing into its heart and felling it while all the while making her stronger. The hobgoblins surged towards her then too but as they did so, her armour began to pulse with energy, protecting her and at the same time driving the hobgoblins back with the intense reverberation. Mandratan began firing silver bolts from his wand as Audin danced forward to join the battle and plunged both his blades into one of the hobgoblins, felling it. Another took its place, swinging a flail at the dragonborn and wounding him with its chains. He fell back a step beside his sister just as Falain joined the battle at last and the tide steadied.

Dau retreated before the hobgoblins, loosing black energy from her wand as she did so and felling one of the hobgoblins. Beside her, Gila healed Audin with a powder that she blew on him to mend his hurts and as she did so Mandratan unleashed flame upon the hobgoblins that scorched them and forced them back. The wizard smiled for a moment but then an arrow lanced down from the rocky promontory and drove into his shoulder spinning him away from the battle. On the other side of the trail, Falain scythed into the hobgoblins with his hammer, felling one with a blow that split its helmet and driving another back. He faught beside Belrin and the dwarves drove the hobgoblins back before them.

Dau and Mandratan circled around the battle to try to reach the archer, loosing black bolts and silver ones at the hobgoblins as they picked their way through the trees. Gila joined the battle line as the wizard and the warlock left, swinging left and right with her own hammer to keep the hobgoblins at bay. Mandratan emerged from the trees onto the grass next to the trail and heard a sudden whoosh as an arrow came from his right. It drove into his side, spun him around and felled him where he stood.

Dau leapt over the fallen Mandratan and darted forward and out past the trees before lashing out with her wand and blasting the archer with black, crackling energy. The hobgoblin reeled back and away from her but then steadied itself and fired an arrow that drove into Dau’s shoulder. She snapped it free and roared her anger, starting towards the rocky outcropping. Behind her, her brother roared and breathed acid while spinning his blades around him, slashing at the hobgoblins. They seemed to shrink back before the wrathful dragonborn but then one struck him with a flail and slowed his deadly dance. He roared again and came at his enemy with both swords before him. Falain and Belrin and finally Gila took up the roar and the companions surged forward as one.

The biggest of the hobgoblins leveled its spear as the charge came at him and Belrin saw the deadly point too late. The force of his charge drove him onto the spear and it drove through him, emerging from his back, tearing flesh and armour before it. Belrin gasped and fell as the hobgoblin tipped his spear forward to allow the dwarf to slide to the ground. Beyond the battle, Dau blasted the archer again with dark energy and then put away her wand, drawing instead the huge morning star she carried on her back. She charged the hobgoblin then with a roar and it wavered, throwing down its bow and reaching for a sword at its belt. Behind Dau, Gila cast more restorative compound into the air and created a cloud that was infused with arcane energy to bolster her and the others. Belrin and Mandratan both woke and rose while the others gained new strength. Only Dau, fighting on the rock with the hobgoblin archer was beyond its power. Mandratan moved away into the trees and turned back to the battle, hurling silvery bolts at the hobgoblins.

On the rock, Dau cursed the archer before her and lashed out with her hammer, striking its shoulder and forcing it further back. Behind her, Belrin rose with a roar and lashed out with his hammer, striking the big hobgoblin in the chest. Gila came forward with him as did Falain and Audin. The big hobgoblin reeled as a silver bolt struck him in the back and then Audin saw his chance, driving both his blades into the goblin’s belly. He fell, gasping and gurgling to the blood soaked trail and beside him fell Audin the dragonborn as another hobgoblin brought its flail down on his head. Falain roared his anger and surged at his own foe and the hobgoblins wavered. The phalanx was broken at last, and they were vulnerable.

The end was swift but fierce. Dau felled the archer with a blast of black energy as she retreated back towards her companions. Belrin struck down one of the two hobgoblins with a mighty hammer blow and Mandratan felled the last with a hail of silvery bolts of force. Quickly, Gila tended to Audin, who was now close to death and the others made their way to the crying sounds that had first drawn them off the trail. Behind the rocky outcropping, Belrin and Falain found two merchants and two men at arms who had been with the wagons on the East Way. Belrin gave them food and water and bade them wait where they were until they returned.
“We’ve kobolds to slay,” he said and turned away from them.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 5, 2008)

*Chapter 5 - Bonds of Blood (Part 4)*

The outside of the kobold caves was quiet as the companions drew near but they entered with weapons drawn. No sooner had they done so than two kobolds emerged from the shadows. One gave a single blast on a hunting horn and from elsewhere in the cave, other horns answered.

Kobolds came from the darkness to the right and Dau hurled black, crackling energy at them while two more, armed with shields made from dragon scale came from the front. Mandratan began to hurl silver magic missiles from his wand and Audin and Falain burst forward to meet the charge from the right. Behind the kobolds came a burly, battle-scarred goblin armed with a huge battle axe A great tattoo of a skeletal ram’s head marked his face and he wore a wolf fur cloak over a chain shirt. Mandratan knew him and was afraid but he knew Mandratan too.
“The sneaky wizard,” snarled Irontooth the goblin. “Come back to join your friends have you?”
“Come back for you, I have,” answered Mandratan with a conviction he didn’t feel but then Gila spread a cloud of healing infusion around the cave entrance and strength surged through all six of the companions and Mandratan found himself smiling.

A robed kobold next to the goblin raised his hands to the cavern ceiling and uttered a mighty exhortation that spurred the kobolds forward. The kobolds were met with steel and black flame and they faltered quickly. Only the goblin Irontooth came on with any ferocity and he came at Belrin with his axe, slashing and hacking at the dwarf until he bled from several wounds. Audin became a whirlwind of steel, slashing at the kobolds around him and keeping them at bay. The robed kobold priest joined the fray, cackling to himself but then Falain saw a chance. With a mighty swing of his hammer he swept the legs from beneath one of the dragon shield kobolds, dropping it to the floor and then he stepped over it and crushed its skull with his hammer. He laughed his own maniacal laugh then and the kobold priest cowered back as the dwarf came for him. 

Mandratan unleashed flames from his wand then and the kobolds and their goblin leader were scorched and burned. At the same time, Audin breathed acid on the kobolds around him and as they reeled and burned, he slashed out with both swords and then plunged them into the belly of a kobold, felling it. The kobold priest withdrew from the battle to hurl orbs of flame at Falain but the others faught on. Desperately, Dau loosed a wild blast of dark energy and then charged one of the kobolds, breathing acid as she came. The kobold and the goblin fell back before the onslaught and as they did so, Mandratan uttered an incantation and became a blur of movement. He darted through the battle, rushing out along the waterfall to the right and then he turned back towards the kobolds. Then he began hurling silver bolts at his enemies and they cursed his power.
“I need healing,” Falain called out as the goblin struck him with his axe.

Gila turned toward him, blew her healing dust over her brother and his wounds closed. No sooner had his hurts been mended than Falain was struck by another orb of blue flame hurled by the kobold priest. He reeled backwards, burned and wounded anew. Behind him, Audin cut down another kobold, desperate to aid the dwarves against Irontooth but unable to reach them. He turned on his last foe as Mandratan readied another magic missile behind the kobold. Belrin struck at Irontooth and retreated from him, drawing back and away. The goblin turned toward Falain and the other dwarf saw his doom. A heartbeat later a fiery orb struck him in the side of the head and he fell at the feet of Irontooth, who sneered. Irontooth roared his anger then and charged at Belrin. His axe swung out and clove open the dwarf’s chest, felling him beside his brother.

Audin plunged both his swords into the chest of the last kobold he faced and then looked around, knowing the situation was desperate. Dimly, he felt someone kick his leg and looking down he saw Belrin open one eye and smile for an instant before feigning death once more. With a glance over his shoulder he darted off to the nearest of the rocky walls that divided the cave into chambers.
“Hey goblin,” he called out. “Looks like I’m getting away.”
“Get him,” growled Irontooth to anyone who would listen.

The kobold priests darted around the other end of the wall and met Audin with an orb of blue flame that he dodged. Mandratan looked from the priest to the goblin and with an uttered spell and a wave of his wand he called forth a ball of glowing flame that darted at Irontooth and struck him while burning all who were near it. The goblin roared in anger then and with blood red eyes, it fixed Dau with a terrifying gaze and charged at her. He swung out with his axe and wounded her but then from behind him, the goblin heard a dwarf’s voice.
“You’ll find that dwarves don’t drop so easily,” said Belrin and he charged the goblin’s back.

Behind Belrin, Mandratan’s flaming sphere struck the last kobold warrior and drove him back against the cave wall and there, Gila struck him with her hammer and felled him. She turned on Irontooth then and struck at him and the great goblin warrior should have become fearful as he was all but beaten and surrounded but his blood rage sustained him and he struck down Dau with a powerful axe stroke. He turned on Gila then but she would not be felled and struck back at the goblin, wounding him again and again until finally, he sank to his knees, still refusing to be beaten. At that moment, Mandratan emerged from the deeper caves having chased down and slain the priest with Audin and at his back came Erlmoor, Dulvarna, Enlishia and Lavren. They were angry and sought revenge and the goblin turned and saw that his doom had finally come.
“Kalarel and Mistress of Night, prepare my way,” he called out and then a silvery bolt from Mandratan’s wand seared through the side of his head and felled him.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Death at the Keep (Part 1)*

The day after the battle was even colder and it was then that Deloak and his brother, Falain were entombed together beneath Sister Linora’s temple of Chauntea against the west wall of Winterhaven. The wind from the east was strengthening and chilled the mourners to the bone as they stood over the fallen forms of the two dwarves. Sister Linora blessed the two and then Gila and Belrin broke into a funeral dirge that the wind seemed to amplify and make even more mournful. As the dwarves and the dragonborn moved away, Mandratan moved to stand beside Brother Gevarn, whose plight in Arabel had first brought them to Winterhaven. Irontooth had carried a message on a scroll that the wizard could not decipher and he wanted the priest’s thoughts. He unrolled it as he drew near and read it again:

_Irontooth
My spy in Winterhaven suggests we keep an eye out for visitors to the area. It probably does not matter: in just a few more days I’ll completely open the rift. Then Winterhaven’s people will serve Shar or else feed Shadraxil’s empty stomach. 
Lord Kalarel of the Keep_

Mandratan wondered who Shadraxil was and if the Keep was truly the ruined keep to the north of Winterhaven. He hoped that Gevarn or Sister Linora could tell him.
“Brother Gevarn,” said Mandratan quietly. “Would you look at this please? I found it on the goblin chief who led the kobolds.” Gevarn examined the note and seemed to read it two or three times before he spoke.
“I know not who or what Shadraxil is but this Kalarel must be the cult leader if he claims to be lord of the keep,” said Gevarn. “We must go to the keep as soon as we can. I will guide you there.”
Mandratan looked surprised and Gevarn seemed put out.
“I am not the fearful acolyte you met in Arabel,” said Gevarn by way of explanation. “I have sought Chauntea’s guidance and learned the ways of battle. I will not fail you.”

Mandratan nodded and looked down at the tombs of the two dwarves. There was no failure, he mused, only death. He turned away from the tombs and as he did so, it began to snow steadily.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Death at the Keep (Part 2)*

Outside Winterhaven where the East Way met an old trail that led north, the group stopped and the dwarves and dragonborn turned aside, intending to head west back down into Cormyr.
“We must take the grave news back to Eveningstar,” said Audin, embracing Erlmoor his brother.
“But snow is coming,” answered the younger dragonborn. “You could at least winter here and share some of the spoils of the keep with us.”
“We cannot,” said Belrin. “Our kin will want to know what happened here and your kin have keen blades and spells that will see us safe to Eveningstar.”
“Now keep yourself safe brother,” said Dau, embracing Erlmoor. “It is cold up here in the mountains. Make sure you need no more rescuing until spring.” Erlmoor nodded and his brother and sister turned away, starting on the long road back to Cormyr. Dwarves and dragonborn turned and waved before they turned a corner in the road and vanished from sight. The road before those that remained was altogether shorter but much darker and for a moment they lingered as if loath to start out upon it. Eventually they turned north on an old and worn trail that led to the Keep on the Shadowfell.

They came to the keep less than an hour later, the narrow track widening into a clearing. Great piles of shattered stone blocks and scorched timbers dominated the clearing, sprawling out from the centre to the edge of the woods. No plants grew among the ruins or within the clearing leaving the ground, as bare dirt now covered in a layer of snow. The forest had begun to reclaim the trail leading to the clearing but it had not intruded into the ruins of Shadowfell Keep, yet clearly someone had tampered with the ruins. In the centre of the debris, stone blocks and timbers had been gathered into a pile. Someone had cleared a path through the rubble and pulled aside the wreckage to reveal a stone staircase. The stairs descended into darkness.

Mandratan conjured light and then turned to Gevarn.
“You have led us this far, Brother Gevarn,” he said. “There is no need for you to venture further.”
“But I must,” answered Gevarn. “I have trained hard in the ways of battle and Chauntea is with me. I will come with you.”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Death at the Keep (Part 3)*

They descended the stairs with weapons drawn and spells ready and found that the stairway consisted of finely crafted stone, perhaps the work of dwarves. A breeze chilled the companions to the bone as they took each step down and at the bottom of the stairs, the flicker of torchlight spilled from a wide chamber with four pillars supporting its ceiling. From across the room a goblin began taunting the group almost at once, making obscene gestures and waving the spear it held at them.

Mandratan strode into the room, circling to the right and hurling silver bolts of energy as he went. Gevarn rushed after the wizard but instead of circling to the right, he strode straight at the goblin, drawing his morningstar as he advanced. He had barely walked a dozen spaces when the floor beneath him, which was merely a stone coloured canvas, gave way and he plunged into a pit below. Loud squeaks came from the pit then as rats surged from the walls to seek out the new food that had landed in their domain. Gevarn lay prone and stunned as the rats scuttled towards him. Enlishia strode to the edge of the pit and started firing arrows at the goblin at the far side of the room. Lavren circled the pit to the left and hurled crackling black energy at the goblin. It shrank back and began to look around nervously as though seeking allies. Dulvarna crossed the room behind Lavren, her sword in her hands and the goblin grew more desperate. A crossbow bolt flew out of the corridor behind the goblin then and drove into Lavren’s shoulder. The goblin beamed, leveled its spear and charged the elf, driving the point into Lavren’s thigh. He staggered and teetered on the edge of the pit behind him.

More crossbows flew out of the corridor to the south and Dulvarna fell back wounded. Mandratan strode up to the goblin who had taunted them all and held forth his wand, loosing flames that filled the corridor and sent the goblins back, reeling and burned. Dulvarna also fell back, burned as well as wounded by a crossbow bolt and she glared at Mandratan angrily. Gevarn scrambled desperately out of the pit and immediately began to pray softly. Pale white light emanated from him then and bathed each of the companions except Erlmoor who was beyond its reach. Gevarn came forward then and struck the taunting goblin huge blow with his morningstar that split its skull with a bright burst of radiance. He uttered a prayer and the power of the blow healed Dulvarna even as the goblin fell before him. Arrows and black and silver bolts flew down the corridor, keeping the goblins crouched against the wall and then Dulvarna charged them, her blade scything left and right. The goblins fell back before her, firing their crossbows still but no bolts struck her and she followed the retreating enemies.

Mandratan filled the corridor with flame and drove the goblins back further and then Gevarn surged past him and struck down one with the large morningstar he wielded. Behind him, Enlishia rushed to aid Erlmoor, shouldering her bow and drawing forth her sword. Lavren rushed past Dulvarna, drawing his sword and slashing at the last goblin in the corridor. He drew blood and the goblin shrank back, fear in its eyes. The goblin retreated further and fired its crossbow again, driving a bolt into Lavren’s thigh. The elf staggered and Dulvarna came past him, her sword swinging out. She struck the goblin through its shoulder and it fell at her feet with a cry of pain and despair.

Mandratan moved into the chamber at the end of the corridor and found it to be a barracks with two beds. He looked around quickly as he heard a shrill shriek from the last of the goblins. Unseen by the wizard, the goblin before Erlmoor broke and ran, fleeing to a door at the eastern end of the corridor and opening it. The goblin darted through the doorway and disappeared into the darkness beyond.
“One flees,” called Erlmoor. “We must pursue as soon as we may.” The six companions rested, tended their wounds and examined the goblin lair for a few minutes before starting after the fleeing goblin as Erlmoor had urged.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Death at the Keep (Part 4)*

They heard goblin voices as soon as they had passed through the door and descended the steps beyond. The exact words were hard to distinguish but it sounded as through the goblins ahead were arguing. As the companions advanced, past another set of steps descending to the right, Mandratan managed to make out that the goblins seemed to be arguing about whether the room they were in contained treasure. One of the voices complained that he had been digging for weeks and found nothing of value while another, presumably the goblin who had fled from them, kept interrupting, trying to warn them that intruders were abroad in the dungeon. All this Mandratan translated to the others in whispers and then they readied weapons and spells and strode into the chamber.

The room at the end of the corridor looked like a disaster area. Here and there, remnants of the original floor stood like short towers protruding from a depression. Narrow wooden planks connected the patches of original floor, and a few goblins toiled in the room, attacking the floor and walls with shovels and picks as they seemed to argue amongst themselves. The goblin that had fled from the chambers to the west stood in the centre of the chamber and seemed to be demanding the attention of the others. 
While the goblins were still unaware, Mandratan and Lavren strode forward to the edge of the platform on which they had entered the room. The elf hurled dark, crackling fire at the nearest goblin and Mandratan filled the depression with flame. A dragon-like creature with a crest along its back darted from behind one of the towers and surged up the ramp before Gevarn to charge the cleric. The goblins began to fire crossbows and hurl javelins from the depression while another of the dragon-like beasts charged up the ramp. Dulvarna and Erlmoor met both with their swords. A crossbow bolt drove into Mandratan’s shoulder fired by a goblin on a platform in the far corner of the room. Enlishia strode to the edge of the platform and began firing arrows down into the depression beneath the original floor of the room.
The dragon beasts surged forward and one seized Gevarn and tore at his arm. Two crossbow bolts struck Mandratan and sent him reeling back and then a third drove into his throat and felled him. Erlmoor and Dulvarna pushed the dragon creatures back with blows from their blades and kept them at bay while Gevarn retreated and began to pray for Mandratan. White light washed over the wizard and the wound at his throat closed. He opened his eyes and rose, unsteadily to his feet.

Lavren cursed out in elvish at the nearest of the goblins and loosed more black, crackling fire but the goblin ducked aside. Beside him, Mandratan stopped to get his breath back but was struck by two more crossbow bolts and fell beside the elf once more. At the ramp, the dragon beasts surged forward again and one seized Gevarn’s leg to drag him towards it. Dulvarna slashed at the beast and distracted it so that it turned from Gevarn. The other snapped at her and she ducked back as Erlmoor struck the beast with his sword. The creature shrieked and shrunk back and away. Gevarn struck at the other beast with his morningstar which now glowed with divine radiance. As he struck the beast a blessing washed over him and gave him strength. 

Lavren loosed more dark fire and then looked down at Mandratan, fearful for the wizard. Suddenly he saw the wizard’s eyes open and he winked at the elf.
“You have the luck of Tymora herself,” said Lavren with a smile and then he turned back to face his enemies. Another crossbow bolt struck his shoulder then and he was spun back and away. Enlishia stepped to the edge beside him and loosed an arrow that struck a goblin in the chest and felled him. Meanwhile, behind them both, Erlmoor struck down one of the dragon beasts and then moved to strike at the other from its back.

Lavren cursed at another of the goblins and then called fire forth from within the creature that burned its skin and clothes. The goblin screeched in pain and staggered around trying to douse the flames. Mandratan rose to his feet and hurled a silver bolt that struck the goblin in the side and spun it back towards the wizard. The goblin loosed a crossbow bolt that drove into Mandratan’s belly and floored him for a third time. Behind them Erlmoor plunged his blade into the spine of the second dragon beast and felled it with a screech of pain. The dragonborn turned from his enemies then and rushed down the ramp into the depression. He turned towards the remaining goblins there with his blood stained sword before him. The goblin he had faught in the corridor to the west came forward to meet him with a spear in its hands. It leveled it and drove it into the dragonborn’s leg, stopping him in his stride and throwing him off balance to his right. The goblin on the platform in the far corner hit Lavren with another crossbow bolt that wounded him in the left shoulder  He staggered but then heard Gevarn praying behind him. A warm glow of white radiance washed over him and his strength was restored. The elf turned to thank the young priest then but he was already rushing down the ramp into the depression. Enlishia darted forward again then and fired an arrow into the remaining goblin below them. The goblin fell beside its companion and died on the chamber’s new floor.

Lavren now cursed the goblin on the far platform and hurled dark fire at him. He ducked back and leveled his crossbow. Dulvarna, meanwhile, rushed down the ramp to aid Erlmoor who called a challenge to the goblin that had escaped him once and would not escape him again. The dragonborn struck the goblin a mighty blow while calling forth a glowing shield of light to protect Dulvarna. He breathed acid then and the goblin cowered back from him before stabbing out desperately with its spear. Erlmoor knocked the spear aside but it nicked his hip and drew blood. Gevarn reached the platform at the far side of the room then and began to clamber up the side of it.

Lavren and Enlishia continued their onslaught on the far platform and as they did so, Dulvarna and Erlmoor cut down the goblin before them and rushed towards the foot of the platform. Another bolt struck Lavren and sent him reeling but it was already too late for the goblin for Gevarn was climbing up to his platform. Just as panic set in the goblin’s eyes, the side of the platform crumbled beneath Gevarn’s hands and tumbled the cleric back onto the lower floor. Enlishia loosed another arrow that struck the goblin and forced it back a step and then Lavren loosed more black, crackling energy. The goblin ducked but Dulvarna was up on the platform beside it then and slashed her sword across the backs of its legs. The goblin staggered and looked down at Erlmoor who was struggling to climb the platform. The goblin threw down its crossbow and drew its sword, turning to face Dulvarna. Gevarn fell back again as the side of the platform refused to support his weight but Enlishia found the back of the goblin with an arrow and pitched him forward. He staggered but stayed on his feet. Lavren knelt beside Mandratan and tried desperately to staunch the flow of blood from the wizard’s wounds. The wizard gasped, seemed to reach out his hand weakly to his friend and then breathed out his last breath. Lavren cursed and turned away from his fallen friend. He looked over at the far platform just as Dulvarna swept the head from the goblin there. Victory had come but it had come too late.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 6, 2008)

*Chapter 6 - Death at the Keep (Part 6)*

“We must withdraw,” said Lavren, once all were gathered near the entrance once more. They had found some gold and a holy symbol of Lathander amidst the ruin of the former floor and Erlmoor now wore the symbol proudly.
“Are you sorely hurt?” asked Dulvarna. “For me, I have strength to carry on.”
“As do I,” rumbled Erlmoor. “And I can pray to heal your wounds.” Erlmoor did so then and the decision was made to carry on. The companions tracked back to the stairs that descended to the south and made their way down. The finely wrought stairs and flagstones and the dungeon gave way to a wide, natural cavern. The ceiling dripped with dozens of stalactites, and the floor rose unevenly with loose rocks and stalagmites. The rocks and debris became thicker to the east and west, and both directions offered only narrow paths of unobstructed terrain. Dulvarna saw movement from the left and all heard large rats chattering from that direction and darting in and out of the shadows of the ceiling as they climbed from stalactite to stalactite.

A rat dropped to the cavern floor beside Gevarn and snapped at him. Lavren stepped to his right and hurled a black, crackling blast at the rat which darted back. It was an oversized creature with sharp, elongated teeth and vicious eyes that gleamed with hunger and malevolence. Dulvarna drew her sword and slashed down at it, cutting it in half. Erlmoor drew his own sword and moved off to the left. He slashed out at a rat on the ceiling above him and it fell with a squeal to lie unmoving on the floor. Another dropped behind him and pit painfully into the back of his leg. He roared his anger and reeled around to face this new foe. Another dropped on his shoulder then and sank teeth into his flesh there until he swatted it away. Another darted out from the stalagmites beside Lavren and Enlishia turned and loosed an arrow at the creature that clattered along the floor beside it. Another rat dropped from the ceiling next to Lavren and he shrank back, hurling more black blasts of eldritch power. Dulvarna stepped forward and cut down another of the rats to give the elf some respite.

On the other side of the cavern, Erlmoor was surrounded by rats and bleeding from several small wounds. Erlmoor lashed out with his sword and turned on the spot to keep the rats at bay. Then he darted forward, running one through and then beheading another. He moved back towards the others and the rats followed him. Another dropped from the ceiling behind him, blocking his way back to his companions and he half-turned towards it. He felt a bite tear at his left ankle and kicked out at another rat there. Lavren blasted one with dark eldritch fire and Erlmoor nodded his thanks. Behind the elf, Enlishia shot a rat with an arrow but Erlmoor felt only pain as another creature bit him. He staggered as the dizziness of blood loss assailed him. Another dropped onto his shoulder and tore at his neck and he cried out in pain. Dimly, through the pain, he saw a crimson coloured mass of undulating jelly oozing forward with seemingly menacing intentions.

Lavren seared another rat to blackened flesh with dark fire, seeing Erlmoor’s predicament and to his right, Dulvarna cut another rat in half. She looked around for a moment, to see if more were coming, and then she moved to aid Dulvarna. Her blade flashed out again and pierced a rat, pinning it against the cave floor. Erlmoor roared and breathed acid reducing a rat to smoking pink flesh and white bone before him. He slashed out with his blade and clove another in two and then he turned on the last, conscious of the ooze creature that came on behind. The rat bit at his leg and then retreated leaving the dragonborn to stagger once again. Gevarn began to pray then and new strength washed over Erlmoor as white light enveloped him. With a roar, he challenged the jelly creature and the last of the rats. He would not be beaten.

Gevarn rushed to aid his companions just as the jelly surged through the stalactites, molding its form around and between them until it faced Erlmoor and Enlishia and lashed out at the dragonborn. Lavren cursed at the ooze and then tried to call forth terrible dreams and hallucinations in the creature’s mind. When he reached out for the creature, though, he felt no mind and could find nothing to torment and so the spell died on his lips. Erlmoor slashed at the last rat that still bit at him while the others struck at the ooze with blade and spell and arrow. Gevarn struck at the ooze with a mighty blow, praying as he did so and again, Erlmoor was bathed in light as healing power washed over him. The jelly seemed to react and struck out at the priest, striking him in the chest with an amorphous limb. Acid burned into his chain link shirt and the cloth beneath, painfully wounding him. The cleric staggered back a step as Lavren vanished from behind him and appeared beside Enlishia on the other side of the ooze. He tried to call forth another curse but again his spell failed and the ooze was unharmed. Enlishia loosed an arrow into the ooze and it seemed to retreat from her but still it struck out at Gevarn and the priest fell to its blow this time, his face burned by acid and smoking as the liquid ate into his flesh.

Dulvarna and Erlmoor surged at the ooze and hacked at it and then the dragonborn retreated, praying as he did so. Searing ribbons of radiance engulfed the jelly and it split apart, tearing in two down the middle.
“We’ve beaten it,” said Erlmoor.
“We have not,” answered Enlishia as both halves of the creature began to move on their own.

She nocked two arrows to her bow and fired them, one lancing into each of the separate oozes. The nearest creature surged towards Enlishia and Lavren and lashed out at the ranger but she ducked back. She shouldered her bow and drew her sword while Lavren retreated and loosed more dark fire from his wand. It seared into the ooze and the creature shrank back. Enlishia strode forward and plunged her sword into the creature, and it slumped to the floor, dissolving into a red blood-like fluid. 

Erlmoor meanwhile, slashed at the last rat and slew it before surging forward at the other ooze beside Dulvarna. The ooze lashed out at Dulvarna and struck her shoulder but then Lavren hurled more dark, crackling energy into the creature from the other side. It seemed to hesitate then as if it did truly have a mind and Dulvarna took her chance. She plunged her blade into the creature and it collapsed to the floor to dissolve as its counterpart had. Erlmoor rushed to Gevarn’s side then but he could see at once that the acid had burned the side of the priest’s face and one side of his neck away. He reached to feel for a lifebeat anyway though he knew there would be none. The others waited for his verdict though they too knew the truth already.
“Brother Gevarn is dead,” he said grimly and bowed his head. The others did likewise.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 7 - Winter Travelers (Part 1)*

Berdar Djaler, Ambassador for the First Lord of Hillsfar looked up at the lights of the walled village and allowed himself a moment of relief. Snow had blocked the mountain passes behind him and his companions and it had fallen heavily until the previous night. The last day had been a hard slog through the knee-deep fall and his old bones were wearying of the struggle. He would not allow his companions to know any of that, of course.

“Tymora smiles upon us,” he said, turning to the two fur-cloaked figures behind him who flanked the small wagon that carried his travelling gear. “We shall rest under thatch tonight.”
“I’m so glad,” answered one with a voice that was edged with venomous sarcasm. Berdar ignored her. Kelolitha, Kel to her friends, had an acerbic wit that he had learned to tolerate.
“One day Kel will learn manners,” said his other companion. Serethira was another matter. She used what charms she had to win others over, though those she won over were frequently drunk sailors and mercenaries. They called her Thira but she rarely saw any of them more than once.
“Well I’m staying there,” he said with mock annoyance. “You two can freeze out here if you prefer.”

Berdar turned off the road and started up the barely visible sloped track towards the gates of the walled village and the two robed figures turned the wagon and followed him. No sooner had he turned aside than he felt the toes of his right foot stub sharply on something hard in the snow and he stumbled forward, falling to his hands and knees. Kel and Thira both rushed to the aid of the ambassador but he waved them back with one hand.
“Just a rock in the snow,” he said.

Kel knelt where Berdar had tripped and began scrabbling in the snow.
“This rock has a goblin attached to it,” she said then.
The ambassador turned and joined Kel in scraping back the snow while Thira calmed the jittery draft horses who had seemingly now smelled the goblin. Sure enough, Berdar and Kel quickly uncovered the top half of a goblin warrior, frozen solid and seemingly buried in the snow several days before. Clutched tightly in its left hand was the object that had caused Berdar to trip. And it was not a rock.
“A knot of wood,” said Kel warily.
“With something carved on it.

Sure enough, the knot of wood had what seemed to be a map carved onto its surface though it was no bigger than the hand of a man or a goblin. Kel prized it free, ignoring the cracking of the goblin’s fingers. Berdar visibly cringed.
“I wonder where this leads?” asked Kel.
“Maybe they can tell us,” said Thira gesturing at the walled village at the top of the trail. Two torches could be seen burning on the walls now , presumably held by shivering sentinels peering out into the winter darkness.
“Put the goblin on the wagon,” said Berdar. “If he’s from around here, whoever lives here will want to know his tribe.”
“Besides,” said Thira. “They may pay a bounty on goblin hides.” She clicked her tongue and the horses started up the trail again towards the gates of the village.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 7 - Winter Travelers (Part 2)*

Enlishia looked out from the wall towards the distant ruined keep and thought again of Mandratan and Gevarn who had fallen there. It had hit Dulvarna hardest of all for she took the burden of responsibility upon herself and now journeyed to the graveyard beyond Winterhaven’s walls at dawn and dusk to honour the fallen with candles and prayers as Lathander taught. Enlishia had sought her own solace on the walls of Winterhaven, aiding Lord Padraig’s meager militia as they watched for goblins and worse during the worst of the winter weather. That they would have to return to the ruined keep was not in doubt in Enlishia’s mind but they would likely need allies. Perhaps the militiamen would yet serve, she mused.

Suddenly, she heard her companion , a young man named Deernan who was barely a year older than she was, cry out. He stood on the wall on the other side of the village gate and had obviously been more attentive than she had been for he was gesturing toward the trail that led up from the East Way. Enlishia looked down and saw a wagon, pulled by two draft horses and flanked by three robed figures making its way slowly up the trail from the East Way. Enlishia picked up her bow from where it rested against the parapet and started across towards the gate. She reached over her shoulder and pulled an arrow from the quiver slung there, nocking it to the bow string as she went.
“Who comes, Deernan?” she asked as she reached the gate.
“I know not,” the man answered, none are expected.
“Who goes there?” Enlishia called out into the night. “Who comes to Winterhaven.”
“I am Ambassador for the First Lord of Hillsfar,” called back a gruff, male voice that seemed strangely familiar. “I am bound for Suzail and the Court of the Purple Dragon and seek shelter here for Midwinter.”

It was Midwinter Eve the next day and Lord Padraig was having a feast at which specially selected animals would be cooked to provide a respite from the lean winter months. If the man was who he said he was then he would have to be admitted else it would bode ill for Padraig and Winterhaven when the man reached Suzail. Enlishia allowed herself a moment of indecision and then called down to the man once more.
“Who travels with you?” she called.
“Advisors and bodyguards, both,” called back the man and now Enlishia felt sure that she had heard his voice before.
“Open the gates,” she called down to others below and slowly, with a loud grate, the stout wooden bar was slid aside and the gates of Winterhaven swung open.
“Stay here,” Enlishia said as she started for the stairs down to the street. “And load your crossbow just in case.”
The man looked alarmed for a moment before picking up his crossbow and beginning to crank it back. Enlishia ambled down the stairs, an arrow still nocked to her bow. As she reached the street, the man, his wagon and his escorts were just passing through the gateway and he turned towards her.
“Hello Enlishia,” said the man, pulling back his hood.
“Lord Berdar,” Enlishia gasped and then rushed to embrace the man, throwing her bow aside.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 7, 2008)

*Chapter 7 - Winter Travelers (Part 3)*

“What think you of it,” said Berdar as he held out the knot of wood to Enlishia.
“It is a map, clearly,” said Enlishia, speaking quietly as she and the companions now shared the attic of Wrafton’s Inn with nearly a dozen others from the vale who had come to Winterhaven for the Midwinter feast. They had given up their rooms for Berdar and his two companions at Enlishia’s insistence and now lived alongside dead chickens and salted sides of pork and beef that hung from the rafters in the hope that Lord Padraig or Sister Linora would buy them for their lavish tables.

“That much is obvious,” rumbled Erlmoor but the words mean nothing to me.
Two phrases, Nepenchil’s Rest and Fiendish Foot were carved in common runes beside the strange map that was carved into the wood. Dulvarna shrugged and the hooded woman who called herself Thira remained silent. At last, Lavren spoke up.
“The Fiendish Foot I have heard of,” said the elf, recalling a tome he read three decades before. “It is a dark relic that grants its wearer some power of demons. That it is carved here makes no sense.”
“And if the goblin is from this keep you spoke of,” said Kel turning her wide, almond shaped eyes on Lavren. They were all that could be seen from the depths of her hood and the elf was intrigued with what little he had seen of the woman. Her body was undoubtedly shapely but he did not even know if she was woman or elf maid or of some other race that walked the Realms.

“And I have heard tell of Nepenchil,” she said then, turning to the others. “Lord Nepenchil was an eccentric Cormyte noble who moved his hold to a keep in the Hullack Forest a century ago during the reign of Palaghard II, great grandsire of Azoun IV. It is said that invitations to the week-long hunts he hosted were quite coveted by the nobles of his time.”
They all looked to Kel then, wondering where she had come by such knowledge of Cormyr, intrigued as Lavren was.
“We should seek out this tower,” she said then, turning to Lavren and seeming to wink at him. “The Hullack is along the East Way. We will pass it on the way to Suzail.” The last was directed at Berdar and he nodded gently.
“Our business is not finished here,” said Dulvarna sternly. “The Keep is still a danger here and far from beaten.”
“And as the goblin had this map then the Keep you fear may be tied to the Fiendish Foot and Lord Nepenchil’s keep,” answered Kel.
“And what will you do while we seek this keep, Lord Berdar?” asked Dulvarna.
“Lord Padraig has offered me the Purple Dragons who remain here as escorts,” answered Berdar. “I can spare my escorts for a little while at least.”
“Very well then,” said Dulvarna. “When you leave we will come with you and seek this Nepenchil’s Rest.”
“It is as settled as it can be then,” said Berdar. “But before you go on, my companions should reveal their true selves. Show them.”

The two women hesitated but then, with hasty glances to be sure no others in the attic looked, they pulled back their hoods. Thira’s hood revealed a face that was pale and shapely but from her head grew two thick horns that curved back behind her ears. Her hair was short and bright, white blonde. Kel, meanwhile revealed herself to be an elf and a devastatingly beautiful one, though her skin was black as night and her hair as white as pale moonlight.
“A drow and a tiefling,” gasped Lavren as the two women hastily pulled up their hoods.
“Does this change anything?” asked Berdar. “It should not for Kel and Thira have served me well for years.”
“No, it changes nothing,” answered Dulvarna at once. “We judge by deeds, not race.”
“Agreed,” said Enlishia. “Friends of yours are friends of mine, Berdar.”
“For that, we thank you,” said Kel then. “We should set out as soon as Midwinter is done.”
It was agreed and a dark elf and a tiefling joined the companions for a while at least.


----------



## Caldarion (Oct 7, 2008)

Great job!  I'm enjoying this!  I'm doing the same thing (solo campaign) at this site: D&D 4e The Order of the Vanguard | A Tale of Mythgara  Would really appreciate some feedback on it.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

Caldarion said:


> Great job!  I'm enjoying this!  I'm doing the same thing (solo campaign) at this site: D&D 4e The Order of the Vanguard | A Tale of Mythgara  Would really appreciate some feedback on it.




Firstly thanks for posting and glad you're enjoying the story. KotS (with a couple of side treks) ran to 22 chapters in the end so there's plenty more to come and I've now started Thunderspire Labyrinth.

Had a look at your web site and it looks great. Would love to have the time and ability to create something like this. Will have a read of the story so far on the weekend (away with work until then) and post some feedback.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 1)*

Serethira Bralkiir embraced Berdar Djaler and turned away as Enlishia took her own turn to embrace her former mentor. The tiefling now wore a head scarf to cover her horns for the day was bright and warm for the season. Beside her, Kel remained hooded for her skin was as much a giveaway of her identity as her pure white hair. Once the goodbyes had been said, the six companions watched Berdar leave, surrounded by an escort of Purple Dragons and leading the draft horses who had pulled his wagon all the way from the Moonsea. When he turned a bend in the road and passed out of sight, hidden by the trees of the Hullack Forest, Kel waved them towards the overgrown remains of a trail that snaked south east into the forest. It was certainly warmer here than it was in the mountains to the east and the walk was pleasant as they headed deeper into the forest seeking the ruin that the goblin had held a map to.

As they walked, Thira mused on the Fiendish Foot and what it might be capable of. She herself had demonic ancestry and she had been fascinated from an early age by the power of her ancestors. Berdar had taken her in and channeled her thirst for knowledge into a useful mastery of magic but still she wondered and feared. Would she be tempted when she came face to face with the real power of her bloodline or would she turn away? She could not tell.

Thira looked ahead then as the vegetation around the overgrown trail was thinning.
“Something burns ahead,” said Erlmoor from the back of the group. “I see smoke.”
“I see it to,” said Lavren.
“As do I,” said Kel.
“Damn the eyes of the elves,” muttered Thira under her breath, quoting a book she had read as a child.
“Make ready,” said Dulvarna. “few good things lurk in forests in winter.”

They drew weapons and readied spells before Dulvarna led them cautiously into the clearing ahead of them. They had stumbled upon a camp, at the heart of which was an ornate pavilion with fifteen smaller tents surrounding it. All were coloured in various hues of deep green and blue. Around camp fires sat elves in various weary postures, some wounded and others tending to them. The nearest leapt to their feet at once, drawing back bows and nocking arrows to strings. Others continued working upon the wounded and building a pyre, gathering firewood and freshly picked flowers while still others sorted items from a pile of battle spoils that included black shields and well-polished, steel blades. The source of the smoke that Erlmoor and the others had seen lay beyond the camp. There, a grassy meadow rolled down into the still waters of a shallow, ice limned bog. There, next to the bog, a macabre heap of humanoid corpses had been put to the flame. Between the camp and the burning bodies Thira picked out signs of a small but intense battle with arrows and broken weapons lodged in the ground. Even her eyes, less keen than elf or drow, could pick out blood staining the grass. The elves had faught a fierce battle here and seemingly, despite their hurts, won.

“Who comes to our camp?” said one of the archers at once. “Identify yourselves.”
“We are in service to Lord Padraig of Winterhaven,” said Dulvarna sternly. “And we came this way seeking a ruin that may be allied with goblins that have plagued that place.”
“Then you should speak with our leaders,” answered the elf quietly. “We will take you to them once the funeral here is ended.”

The six stood grimly at the edge of the camp as elves carried wooden litters into the camp from the far side bearing the bodies of nearly a dozen of their fallen to the central pavilion. Lavren bowed his head, recognizing the occasion for what it was and Dulvarna, Enlishia and Erlmoor all felt the pain of their recent losses anew. Thira and Kel, meanwhile, simply looked on curiously, neither having seen the like before. At the pavilion, a cleric in a winged helm awaited the fallen and beside her stood a hooded acolyte and a proud elf lord with a bandaged wound on his head. The acolyte carried an incense burner and moved to lead the procession toward the pyres to the east of the camp. The priestess and the elf lord followed and as each was laid upon a pyre, the priestess led the gathered elves in a mournful low song.
“They lament the lost years of their kin,” whispered Lavren to the others. “And wish them well on the journey to Arvandor.”

When all had been laid upon a pyre, each was set alight in turn by the acolyte and the elves stood for a few moments as their song faded into the woodland afternoon. Then, the elf lord and the priestess made their way back to the pavilion and the other elves dispersed around the camp. As the two leaders reached the central pavilion they beckoned to the archers who had first met the companions and waved them forward.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 2)*

“My guards tell me that you seek the Ashen Tower,” said the elf lord without preamble, once the companions had sat down at the table set out for them in the central pavilion. Before them was a meal of meats, bread, cheese, fruit, sweet breads and wine that had seemingly been made ready in no time at all. “What takes you there exactly?” the elf continued.
“We fear that whoever dwells there may be allied with goblins who plague Winterhaven to the east,” answered Thira.
“It lies deep within a part of this forest where elves never venture,” said the elf lord who had been named Litiraan during the introductions before the meal. “The survivors of the battle here fled towards it.”
“Then perhaps we can aid each other,” suggested Thira helpfully. “We will track down your enemies in return for safe passage.”
“Perhaps,” said the elf priestess named Telkya who sat next to the elf lord. “But I am still curious about who we treat with and would know more. Where are your kindred from, Thira? Your eyes are intriguing.”
“My kin are from Hillsfar,” answered Thira without lying. “The eyes are a family trait.” This, too, was the truth, although not all of it.
“I’m sure they are,” said Telkya sternly. “And the mysterious Kel. “What ails you that you hide beneath a cowl through the warmest time of a winter day?”
“My kin do not tolerate daylight well,” answered Kel, also telling the truth such as she could.
“That is a shame,” Telkya responded. “You miss so much hidden beneath a cowl.”
“That is enough questioning of our guests,” interrupted Litiraan. “A word if I may and if our guests will excuse a momentary interruption.”

The two conferred in whispers then while the others ate and observed in silence. The food was truly delicious and the wine the finest that any, save perhaps Lavren, had ever tasted. The two turned back to their guests a few moments later.
“We faught hobgoblins here,” said Litiraan then. “Fierce brutes who were aided by sorcerers and dark priests. Thirteen of our kin died in the battle but we sent forty seven of the foul goblins to the Hells in return. Alas, the object of our expedition here, the chieftain Khurbok, fled the battle with the few followers that remained to him rather than be taken. He headed east into the part of the forest that we have long been forbidden to go.”
“Many among our number resent our decision not to pursue Khurbok,” said Telkya then. “It seems he heads towards the Ashen Tower which is the ruin that you seek. It lies at the heart of the forbidden part of the forest.”
“We will pay you three hundred gold pieces for the head of Khurbok,” said Litiraan.
“Then we will bring it to you,” answered Lavren and the rest nodded their agreement. They ate the rest of their meal mostly in silence for they knew now the enemy that awaited them.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 3)*

“I heard them say it,” said Ilar as he tore a piece of meat from the small rabbit leg he held in his hand.
“It can’t be,” answered Micor. “Litiraan would not allow it.”
“Wrong,” Ilar snapped back with a half smile. “He would not allow us to go there but if the strangers seek the Ashen Tower then he will let them. And we should go along.”
“They’re not going there,” Micor persisted, pulling out a whetstone and starting to sharpen his sword. “And even if they were, Litiraan would forbid it.”
“But this is not our forest anymore,” Ilar responded. “We haven’t lived here for centuries. Litiraan can forbid nothing.”
“Well it matters not,” Micor answered, looking resolutely at the blade of his sword. “They are not going there.”
“I’ll prove it,” Ilar said, tossing the rabbit leg back onto his blade that sat on the grass outside the tent the two brothers shared. He leapt to his feet and danced over to the northern edge of the camp where archers had first greeted the strangers. He spoke to a group of archers animatedly before dancing back to his brother jubilantly. Micor knew what his brother would say before he spoke.
“They’re going,” said Ilar. “Shame I hadn’t suggested a wager.”
“And if Litiraan forbids it,” Micor answered.
“He won’t,” Ilar replied before becoming suddenly serious as he sat back down on the log beside the fire. “We must go with them if we are to avenge father’s death.”
“You’re right,” Micor relented, nodding slowly. “If they are going, it is the only way. But Litiraan could still stop us.”
“He should not,” Ilar replied. “We have the right to avenge our kin.”
“As do many others here,” said Micor grimly.
“Then let them come with us,” Ilar answered with finality. “All listen too much to Litiraan and not enough to their hearts.”
“And how will we do this?” asked Micor.
“We will ask the strangers,” Ilar declared.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 4)*

“I cannot allow it,” said Litiraan once the two elves had presented themselves before his tent just as Dulvarna and the others were leaving. “The forest around the Ashen Tower has been forbidden to elves for centuries. It belongs to our enemies.”
“But this is the Hullack Forest,” said Dulvarna. “Surely no great enemy lurks so deep within Cormyr.”
“It was not always so,” answered the elf lord. “Once we were allied with the kings of men here and we guarded this forest for them. The woods around the tower was taken by an ancient evil and is forbidden to elves. I am surprised that you, Lavren, are happy to enter it.”
“He has a duty to his friends as much as to his people,” rumbled Erlmoor softly. “And these two have a duty to avenge their father.” He of all the companions felt the burden of honour that the elf brothers felt and understood the duty that they must perform. “If they are prepared to brave this ancient decree then they should be allowed to do so. For the sake of their father.”
Litiraan seemed stirred by the paladin’s appeal and lowered his eyes.
“Very well,” he said at last. “But they go of their own will and on their own heads be it.”

Ilar and Micor bowed stiffly to Litiraan and the others followed suit. Dulvarna then turned towards the southern edge of the camp and the boggy ground where the hobgoblins still burned. In the pale light of the winter afternoon, she led the companions out of the camp, heading deeper into the forest.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 5)*

They heard wolf howls before they had gone very far, first from the left and then answering ones from the right.
“Why is this place forbidden to elves?” asked Kel, still keeping her face hidden beneath the hood of her cloak.
“It was taken by the servants of an evil god,” answered Micor quietly.
“Which evil god?” asked Dulvarna firmly.
“Malar, the Beastlord,” Ilar replied.
“Brilliant,” said Enlishia, unshouldering her bow. “Just brilliant.”

The wolves appeared first from the left of the trail they were following, two of them. Dulvarna drew her sword and met both with her blade, slashing across the muzzle of one as she danced forward. Another darted out of the trees from the right towards Ilar who danced back away from it while reaching for his swords and moved aside to allow Thira forward. The tiefling pointed her staff at the wolf and loosed a silver bolt into the beast’s side, twisting its body away from the elf. Another wolf darted past its companion and leapt up to seize Thira’s outstretched arm, tearing the flesh and almost forcing her to drop her staff. She lashed arm and staff to the right, shaking the wolf free and hurling it into its companion. Both yelped and as they rolled to their feet, Enlishia loosed an arrow into the side of one that drew another yelp from it. Erlmoor was upon the wolves an instant later, roaring his anger and covering both with a shower of acid breath. He struck at the nearest with his sword but it danced back, whimpering and apparently fearful for the moment. Ilar drew forth a longsword then and slashed at the muzzle of the other wolf driving it back, whimpering as the other had. He drew a short sword from his other hip then and spun both before him to keep the wolves at bay while Kel sneered behind his back.

“My kin do that better,” she muttered under her breath.
“Pardon?” asked Micor from just in front of her as he drew one of his blades.
“Nothing, nothing,” answered the cloaked drow.
Micor nodded to her and then danced away with his longsword held in both hands. He circled around behind Erlmoor and plunged it into the chest of the nearest wolf, felling it with a last whimper. He turned to grin in victory at Kel but it was momentary.
“More wolves are coming,” said Lavren as more howls came from left and right. He drew forth his wand and moved left to aid Dulvarna but then saw the source of one of the howls. Another wolf was loping forward through the trees to the left unseen by his companions. With a flick of his wand and a curse in elvish, he loosed black, crackling eldritch fire at the beast. The wolf was struck in the shoulder but it had broken into a run now and searing, burning agony would not stop it. The wolf leapt as it reached the elf but Lavren turned aside and whilst its teeth grasped his shoulder for a moment and tore painfully into his flesh, the elf ‘s turn and the wolf’s momentum sent it careering to the floor at Thira’s feet.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 8, 2008)

*Chapter 8 - Guardians of the Forest (Part 6)*

Dulvarna looked over her shoulder as the other wolf rushed in and, satisfied that her companions were coping well without her, she turned her attention back to the two wolves she now faced. One darted at her but she dodged back and it grasped only a low tree branch in its jaws which it shook free with its own form of annoyance. The other darted at her then but she swatted at it with her armoured right arm. It seized the limb for a moment but then fell away from her with a growl as its teeth failed to pierce the scaled metal that covered her. Dimly, she heard Micor cry out a warning as another wolf came at him from the right of the trail and then Kel was beside him, her morning star in her hands and a prayer in elvish on her lips.
“Ciryn Dulvarna,” she cried as the last phrase and then struck at the nearest wolf but the beast danced back and the pale blue glowing light that had been building around the head of the morning star died there and then.
Without asking the meaning of her name in the prayer, Dulvarna took advantage of the drow’s arrival and slashed at both wolves, driving them back further and stopping them for a moment from making any more attacks. Kel turned towards her and deep within her hood, Dulvarna saw her wink. This was the drow’s first battle with the companions and already she was enjoying herself. Dulvarna could not help but be impressed.

Behind the two, Thira retreated from the two wolves who were now outnumbered by the blades before them and then waved her staff towards them. A column of flame descended on the backs of the wolves and with more yelps, both leapt forward towards their waiting enemies. One, realizing its nearness to Ilar, growled fiercely and darted at the elf but Ilar danced back out of the wolf’s reach and then plunged forward with both blades before him, seeking the throat or skull of the wolf. Instead, his blades seared along the shoulder blades of the wolf and lodged against the ribs beneath. The wolf staggered and yelped again, twisting away and tearing itself free of the blades. Micor plunged forward with his own blades, seeming to want to mimic his brother but the wolf he faced was fresh and unfazed. It darted to one side and the elf only managed to score its flank with his curved short blade.
From the left, Lavren called to them in elvish for aid as he drew his own sword to keep the wolf before him at bay. He slashed at the beast but it dodged left and then darted in to seize his right ankle. He slashed at it again and it released its grip but not before it had torn at the flesh of his leg painfully and drawn more blood.

Kel dodged and twisted as a wolf leapt at her but it tore her sleeve and her forearm beneath before landing awkwardly on the ground beside her. She uttered a prayer as the wolf came back at her and swung her morning star at it, keeping it at bay for a few heartbeats. Her enjoyment of the battle was fading with the pain of her first wound but Kel took a moment to thank her fierce upbringing which had kept her alive so far. She looked over at Dulvarna, and admired her skill with a blade which had presumably been gained in battles such as these. Even as Kel looked, the warrior woman charged at both wolves and slashed her blade across the shoulder of one and into the flank of the other. Both backed away for a moment, whimpering as they went. Kel heard Thira chanting behind her and turned for the briefest of moments as the tiefling loosed flame from her staff. The wolves were ready this time, though and not to be cowed. They darted forward, low to the ground and evaded the fire that seared above them. The two lines met then and, as a wolf leapt at Lavren, Kel turned away with her morning star before her.
The drow slashed her morning star at the wolf before her and it thought better of darting forward but Dulvarna was not so lucky for the wolf she faced leapt and seized her arm for a moment before she shook it free. Dulvarna drove her blade into the shoulder of the wolf as it rolled to its feet and it retreated from her again to give her a few moments breathing space.

Thira uttered another incantation, extended her staff and called forth a column of flame that engulfed the nearest wolf while the other leapt away. The burned wolf gave a sharp whimper and then, as the flames died around it, it fell to the soft ground as a blackened corpse. The tiefling smiled and felt a thrill of exultation and excitement course through her. She had never killed in battle before and she could not deny that, as many warriors had told her in Hillsfar, there was an excitement to be felt despite the violence and brutality. She wondered if the others felt it and decided almost at once that Enlishia did not as she fired another arrow over the top of the last wolf to the right of the trail.
Thira brought to mind another spell and then cursed as Ilar danced into her way, slashing his blade at the last wolf. She turned instead to the left of the trail where three wolves still fought and where Lavren valiantly defended her. She heard him curse vehemently in elvish at the wolf before him and then slashed at it with his blade, tearing its muzzle and one of its nostrils. She liked Lavren and would aid him, Thira decided. He had a fierce spirit which mirrored her own. 
The wolf came back at Lavren and bit his hand but the elf paid it no mind and fought on. Thira rushed back onto the trail to find a place from which she could aid him.

Dulvarna gasped as the wolf barreled into her but she did not fall. The wind knocked from her momentarily,
she struggled for breath for a moment as Kel evaded the other beast. The drow began praying again and then she struck at the wolf with a high overhead swing that came down on the wolf’s back. There was a burst of black energy and a sound like thunder as the blow struck and the wolf reeled away, stunned for the moment.
Dulvarna stepped between the wolves and slashed her blade across the flank of one as it tried to dart behind her. She spun on the spot, moving back to defend Thira and Lavren but as she did so, she ended her wide swing by thrusting the point of her sword into the side of the other, dazed, wolf. It whimpered and staggered as though about to fall but then it staggered back towards Kel and just remained on its feet.

Erlmoor roared and drove his blade into the shoulders of the last wolf before him. He was angry that this wolf had evaded him for so long but wrathful also, that Malar had sent these beasts to their inevitable deaths in this quiet, woodland glade. Ilar plunged his blade into the side of the wolf and found its heart at last. It slumped forward without even a whimper to lie at the feet of its three slayers. 
Ilar and  Micor looked around quickly and then rushed to aid Lavren while Erlmoor looked down sadly at the fallen wolf.
“It should not have died this way,” said Enlishia, coming up behind the dragonborn.
“It should not,” rumbled Erlmoor in response.

“Good to see you,” said Lavren breathlessly as Ilar and Micor came to his aid against the wolf he faced. Behind him, Thira frowned, annoyed that her aid, albeit a wild silver bolt that had missed the wolf, had gone apparently unappreciated. Lavren darted forward at the wolf and drove his sword into its shoulder, forcing it back and away from him. The wolf let out a long, mournful howl then before turning to flee into the forest to the east. The other two wolves, backed away from Kel and Dulvarna and then fled themselves, leaving the trail quiet and deserted once more.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 9 - The Ashen Tower (Part 1)*

Anhob shoved the chainmail coat back under the furs of his bed as he heard the trapdoor down to the dungeon below slam shut and Khurbok begin barking orders to the warriors who guarded the upper ruin with Anhob. The warcaster cursed the chieftain silently and decided to shelve his plan to give the mail coat to the chieftain. It would prove more valuable bartered or sold. Perhaps when they returned to Thunderspire….

His train of thought was interrupted as the huge hobgoblin chief rounded the wall behind which Anhob camped and stopped to drag the guard at the end of the wall out of the leaning, slouched pose he had adopted into a more upright one.

“Do I have to discipline this rabble myself?” said Khurbok as he drew near the warcaster. Anhob had resorted to stirring the dying embers of his fire once the mail coat was safely hidden and despite his leader’s question, he mused that he would need more wood before nightfall. It would be cold in the forest once more.
“Well?” pressed Khurbok. “And you would be wise to stand before your chieftain.
“You lead a warband and nothing more,” snarled Anhob insolently, remaining seated. “Maglubiyet does not reward those who rise above their station.”
“You still serve me,” answered Khurbok. “And Maglubiyet will not save you if I chose to end that service. Any news of aid?”
“None,” Anhob responded, rising this time and gesturing the nearby guard, now standing bolt upright, to him. “I sent two scouts north east to the road this morning and they saw nothing. A merchant’s wagon with an escort of soldiers heading west, nothing more.”
“More firewood,” he said to the soldier then. “It will be a cold night.” The hobgoblin disappeared behind the ruined wall and Anhob turned back to face Khurbok.
“And the elves?” asked the chieftain.
“No sign,” answered Anhob. “They have not moved from the battle site and since this is Malar’s land I doubt that they will advance.”
“And if they do,” Khurbok responded icily. “Then we had best pray to Maglubiyet that the goblin got through to the mountain with the map.”
“I pray nightly for his protection,” answered Anhob, reverently this time. “The goblin will bring aid.”
“I hope you’re right,” Khurbok answered and then, as suddenly as he had arrived, he turned away.

Anhob waited until he heard the trapdoor slam shut before reaching under the furs of his bed to pull forth the edge of the fine mail coat. It would not go to Khurbok unless things changed drastically, he decided. It was his now. He had taken it from the elf he had slain and it was his to do with as he pleased. Perhaps it could bring him his own warband back at Thunderspire.
“Intruders!” called a voice then. 
“The elves have come for us!” shouted another in goblin.

Some took up the whooping signal that Khurbok had ordered them to raise should anyone come upon the upper ruins. Anhob rose to his feet impatiently again and took his staff from where it rested against the ruined wall. He would have to see who this was, he knew, and started towards the western edge of the ruin.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 9 - The Ashen Tower (Part 2)*

Dulvarna cursed as the hobgoblins began taking up the whooping cry, knowing all hope of surprising whoever dwelt in the ruins was now gone. An arrow flew high over her head and she watched it pass nervously. The hobgoblins did not have the range yet but they were undoubtedly within bow range for however many archers dwelt within the ruin. Enlishia apparently cared not for as Dulvarna reached for her sword and considered the situation, the ranger darted off the trail to the left, unshouldered her bow and began firing back at the hobgoblins.

“Erlmoor, go with Enlishia,” Dulvarna called as she started off at a jog down the trail towards where the entrance to the hold once would have stood. She rounded a copse of trees and found a hobgoblin standing ready with a flail in its hands. It called back over its shoulder to others in the ruin that Dulvarna could not see and from somewhere within, a horn blew sounded loud and clear. 

Another hobgoblin rushed from the ruin with a flail held before it and Dulvarna slowed, looking back over her shoulder to see whether anyone was coming to aid her in this fight. Lavren was coming quickly, his wand in his hand, as were the two elves, their blades drawn. Kel and Thira had started off after Enlishia as well and Dulvarna saw a flash of silver lance from the tiefling’s staff towards the ruin. Erlmoor lumbered after the ranger last but his long strides quickly caught up to her and the Dulvarna felt satisfied that they would be safe as they disappeared around the other side of the copse of trees. She turned her attention back to the hobgoblins before her and started towards them.

Kel felt an arrow drive into her shoulder as she rushed towards the ruins and cursed the hobgoblins under her breath. She grabbed the shaft and snapped it off, throwing it to the ground. A drow showed no pain, she reminded herself and ran onwards. She heard a clash of weapons beyond the trees to her right but paid it no mind, focusing only on the ruin ahead and reaching the archers there before they shot her down. Then she saw another hobgoblin lean out of a gap in the north wall of the ruin close to a tree and level his staff at her. The creature raised its other arm, uttered a terrible curse in its tongue and sent a bolt of lightning lancing towards her. It struck her left shoulder where the arrow had struck her and sent her reeling and stumbling towards the tree to her right. She wanted to cry out but then Enlishia’s hand steadied her as the ranger rushed to the tree to take up a new firing position.
“Are you alright?” she asked, looking back as she nocked an arrow to her bow.

Kel stopped, put her hands to her knees and let her morning star hang loosely from them as she tried to recover. She nodded with a firmness that she did not feel as she fought to regain her breath and watched Enlishia’s arrow clatter into the stonework of the ruin’s west wall. The sounds of battle through the trees to the right were louder now and as Kel turned, she thought she could see Dulvarna slashing at a hobgoblin warrior.
“Watch out,” Kel heard Enlishia call.

She looked up just as she felt the searing pain that she knew must be an arrow piercing her throat. She gasped for breath and then felt warm liquid filling her mouth. She pitched forward and saw the ground rushing up to her for a moment only for the merciful blackness to take her before her head struck the grass.

Dulvarna felt the chain of the flail lash across her shoulder and twisted away from it as the spiked ball struck her shoulder blade and threatened to stay there. She could not help but admire the tactics the hobgoblins used together. They fought expertly as one, shields together protecting each other while each took its own chances to strike at its enemies. Through the trees to her left, she saw a tall hobgoblin with a skull at its belt and a twisted stave in its hands stride out to meet Erlmoor. It leveled the staff and seemed to break the dragonborn’s stride for a moment but then he carried on towards his foes. Enlishia was still firing arrows at the hidden archers and Dulvarna was encouraged. She could not see Kel but she only had time for a glance to her left and assumed the drow would reach the battle soon. When she turned back to hobgoblins, they were still defending fiercely and striking when they could, keeping Ilar and Micor who fought beside Dulvarna at bay.
Dulvarna surged at them then, slashing her blade left and right until she felt her blade bight into flesh under the shield of the foe before her. She retreated then as Micor went forward to meet the two shields. His blade stabbed out and seemed to be heading for the throat of a hobgoblin but at the last, the warrior raised his shield and blocked the thrust. The hobgoblins came forward in turn, the flail of one lashing out at Ilar over the shields and striking his arm, the spikes of the ball on the end, tearing his flesh painfully.
No sooner had the creature struck than it staggered backwards as searing, silver flame erupted from its eyes, mouth and hands to stream up into the air. The hobgoblin screamed its agony and Dulvarna looked over to where Lavren stood at the edge of the trees to the south of the trail with his wand in his hand and a disturbing look of satisfaction on his face. Dulvarna nodded her thanks quickly and then turned her mind back to the battle once more.

Thira looked back through the trees as Kel fell but decided at once that the drow was beyond aid. She turned her attention back to the ruin and picked out two archers, crouching behind the corner of the west wall. She pointed her stave and called a column of flame down upon them which engulfed one while the other dived aside. Thira cursed quietly at this bad fortune and then cursed again as the archer who had been burned still rose and picked up his bow. Slowly he turned his gaze her way and nocked an arrow to the string.
Thira ducked back behind the tree under which she stood and looked around the other side just as Erlmoor reached the corner of the ruin with a roar and a shower of blistering acid from his mouth. His blade swung at the third hobgoblin, the one who had loosed lightning at Kel and the spellcaster reeled away, a wound cut in its left shoulder. From where Thira stood, the creature seemed to curse the dragonborn to the deepest of the Hells and then raised its stave to fight him. Thira smiled to herself until an arrow drove into her thigh with a wet thud and drove her back behind her tree once more.

Dulvarna stepped back to catch her breath and saw one of Enlishia’s arrows strike home in the shoulder of one of the hobgoblin archers. The hobgoblin she faced came at her despite the wounds his ally had suffered and she raised her blade to parry his flail. As she did so, Dulvarna felt her heart surge and give her a new strength. Some knew the feeling as a battle rage or even a battle joy but she preferred to think of it as Lathander giving her new strength. She rushed her foe then and drove him back a step but still the two shields held together, albeit a little unsteadily now. 

Dulvarna heard Enlishia cry out then and knew that the ranger must be wounded as well. The battle was fierce and all would hinge on the next few heartbeats. Micor surged forward and drove the hobgoblin back another step with a slash across his shin and the line bent now as both wounded warriors tried to keep their shields together. The hobgoblin on the right roared wildly and came at Ilar once again, lashing out with its flail over the two shields. It struck the elf on the head this time and sent him reeling away with blood pouring down around his left ear. Lavren cursed that hobgoblin in elvish and hurled crackling black energy at it. The warrior was struck in the side and hurled into his companion, disrupting the rigid line for a moment. Despite this, Dulvarna cursed under her breath and wondered how long they could hold out.

Kel felt something and wondered if she was truly dead. With a feeling of dread she realised that she would meet Lolth soon and would likely be judged wanting. The Spider Queen rarely tolerated drow who failed her on the surface of the world. Just as fear was settling over her, she realised that she could breathe and that the air she could breathe was fresh and cold. She smelt grass close to her head and tasted blood in her mouth. Surely Lolth sees her subjects in all their glorious perfection and not broken and wounded as she was. She swallowed then and the searing pain told her that the arrow was still lodged in her neck and so she raised a hand and snapped the shaft free. The point and the rest of the shaft would have to be removed by magic or a knife and so slowly, as if dreading what she would see, she opened her eyes. She let out a grating, rasping sigh as she found that she still lay where she had fallen and that the battle still went on around her. Rising slowly, Kel prepared to call forth healing power to fix her battered body.

Erlmoor roared again even though his acid breath was spent for a while. The hobgoblin before him was clearly a dark priest of some kind and the dragonborn despised dark priests of any kind. More flame came down in a column to his right and silently Erlmoor thanked Thira for her efforts as it kept the archers away from him and allowed him to concentrate on the staff wielding hobgoblin before him. The priest feinted to the left and then came in from the right but the paladin was not fooled. He parried and then lashed out at the hobgoblin, more wildly than he would have liked. The priest danced back and cackled at the dragonborn before coming at him again. 
The priest struck out with his staff and Erlmoor felt a wave of force strike him. He swayed back perhaps a hand-span but was otherwise unmoved and this time, though he disliked mocking any foe, he laughed at the hobgoblin.

Lavren watched the battle between the hobgoblins, Dulvarna and the elves sway back and forth and shared Dulvarna’s worry. Ilar charged back at the nearest foe but he was still dazed and staggered as he rushed forward. The hobgoblin met his blade with its shield and then brought its flail down on the back of the elf’s neck, sending him spinning back and away again. Lavren cursed the hobgoblin again, extended his wand and loosed more crackling black energy into the side of the enemy line. The nearest foe careered away, crashed into his companion and then reeled away from the battle before collapsing on the grass. The hobgoblin did not get up and Lavren allowed himself a satisfied smile. At that moment, he heard Kel’s voice from the copse of trees beyond the battle and saw divine light wash over Dulvarna and the two elves as well as over those hidden with the drow amongst the trees.
“It seems we may be saved,” Lavren mused quietly. “Saved by a drow.”

Dulvarna felt the healing energy wash over her and silently thanked Lathander for her allies. They could prevail now, she decided. It was time to storm the ruin.
She rushed at the hobgoblin who slashed his flail wildly at her allowing her to duck back beyond the reach of the weapon. She slashed left and right with her sword, forcing the hobgoblin to parry with shield and flail handle while nicking his weapon hand and jarring his shield arm. Lavren’s blast of black energy seared past the hobgoblin’s back and it glanced nervously over its shoulder. There was a flash fo movement from the left then as Kel charged into the hobgoblin, leading with her morning star and chanting in elvish. As the cloaked drow spun away the creature was left with a ghostly, glowing mark on its shoulder in the shape of a spider hanging from a web.
“Halthe Dulvarna,” Kel uttered as she moved away and as she did so, Dulvarna felt a surge of power and an urge to strike down the hobgoblin stronger than any she had felt before. Dulvarna charged forward to finish her foe without noticing that Ilar and Micor had stopped, staring at the glowing brand on the enemy’s shoulder.

Kel heard Thira chanting and glanced over her shoulder to see a column of flame descend on the corner of the ruins once again. Only when she turned back to face the hobgoblin did she see that Ilar and Micor were looking at her aghast and ignoring the enemy that Dulvarna was now driving back. Only when the hobgoblin’s flail struck the warrior woman’s shoulder with a sickening crunch did they move to aid her. Dulvarna did not need their aid.
She feinted left and as the hobgoblin turned his shield that way she darted right and plunged her blade into his side. The hobgoblin gasped, staggered and fell and as it did so, the fiery gazes of the two elf brothers turned onto Kel once more.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 9 - The Ashen Tower (Part 3)*

“You are drow!” said Micor as though it were a curse. Both elves started towards her. 
“Kill it!” he roared then and rushed at her.
Kel parried his blades and retreated before the elves having known that this time would surely come if she travelled abroad in the surface world. Hillsfar had kept her safe and protected but now she was within Cormyr and she would not be tolerated, least of all by elves.
“No!” Lavren called out from the trees beyond the trail. “She is with us. She is friend and ally.”

Kel saw him rush to her right and an instant later a blast of black, crackling energy struck Micor between the shoulder blades and pitched him forward towards her. Kel struck out then herself, realising that she had no choice and that at least one of her new allies would side with her. She brought her morning star down in a great overhead swing but the elf met the blow with both blades crossed. Her eyes met the elves beyond his crossed blades.
“I healed your brother,” she snarled at him.
“With dark power,” he spat back.
She pushed on both blades and shoved her away then as his brother circled to her left and Dulvarna looked up from the slain hobgoblin to try to discern what was happening.

Erlmoor slashed at the hobgoblin priest again but again he parried and the dragonborn cursed silently. A silver bolt lanced into the second archer and then an arrow from Enlishia’s bow that drove into the top of its chest and it fell back, wounded but unbowed. The priest snarled something at the archer in the goblin tongue and the archer spat back a seemingly defiant response. Erlmoor glanced at the archer and then regretted it as the priest jabbed its staff up under his chin and sent him staggering backwards. For a moment he saw only white light but as he shook his head it cleared and he raised his sword again.

He heard a thud and saw the archer fall back from the ruin wall with an arrow in its eye and then he realised what the priest had been snarling at hapless archer. There was fear in the eyes of the priest now and Erlmoor knew that it would break and run. He took a step towards the hobgoblin then and raised his blade, determined to cut it down before it fled.

“This is senseless,” cried Dulvarna as she realised what the elves were trying to do. “Kel is an ally and already a friend.”
“Already a friend,” Ilar snapped as he darted at the drow. “You barely know her then and you brought her into the midst of my people and this forest.”
“But she healed you,” Dulvarna replied.
“And I would rather not have been healed,” Ilar answered.
“Then I am sorry,” said Dulvarna then, and she truly was. “Even those who have dwelt forever in the dark deserve a chance to live in the light.” She turned towards Ilar and slashed her blade across the elf’s left arm while praying silently for Lathander’s forgiveness.
“Well I am not,” Micor shouted as he feinted with his short blade and then drove his long blade at Kel. The drow could not move her heavy morning star back in time as she realised the first thrust was a feint and the blade plunged into her belly. She gasped, looked pleadingly at Dulvarna and then fell for the second time to the grassy floor of the wide clearing.
“No!!” Lavren cried from the left. “You’ll pay for that!”

With a step, the elf vanished and reappeared behind Micor with his blade in his hand. He thrust it towards the elf’s back but at the last, Micor twisted to one side and the blade only pierced his hip. He staggered, turned and then rushed at the elf.

Enlishia nocked an arrow to her bow and waited for a moment for the archer to rise but the hobgoblin did not. She had thought as much. To her right, Thira leveled her staff and loosed a silver bolt that struck the priest in the should and knowing that she must do the same, the ranger started off to the right seeking a good place from which to strike at her quarry. Even as she reached the ideal place and nodded to Thira she heard Erlmoor give out another angry roar as he rushed the priest for one last time. His blade swatted the hobgoblin’s stave aside and then slashed deep into the priest’s belly. The hobgoblin gasped and bent forward and as he did so, the dragonborn shifted to one side and brought his blade down on the back of the priest’s neck. The hobgoblin’s head fell away and the decapitated body pitched forward to lie amongst the tumbled stones of the ruin.

“So die all dark priests who cross my path,” Erlmoor called.
Enlishia nodded her approval and then looked to the right to survey the battle there. She stared for a moment as her senses took in the two slain hobgoblins and the fallen drow whose hood had at last fallen back to reveal her darkly beautiful features. Still a battle raged around these and she realised then that her companions were fighting the elves who had come with them. A horrible realisation settled in the pit of her stomach then. They were fighting over Kel and there was no side could win this battle.

Enlishia started forward as Ilar turned away from the fallen drow and darted forward at Dulvarna. She aimed along the arrow she had intended for the hobgoblin priest and loosed the shaft. It drove into Ilar’s back between his shoulder blades and pierced his heart. The elf opened his mouth in a strangled gasp and pitched forward at Dulvarna’s feet.
Dulvarna looked down at the slain elf and stepped back from both fallen Ilar and Micor who yet faught. She threw aside her blade and looked at the battle with tearful eyes.

“This cannot happen here,” she called out. “We have common enemies who may yet lurk within these ruins. This ends now!”
“It ends with my death!” Micor roared as he saw his brother’s fallen form. “It has gone too far to stop now!”

He turned on Lavren and slashed his blade across the elf’s chest. Lavren took a step back and then began to began to curse in elvish. He thrust his blade into Micor’s shoulder and drove him back. Thira loosed a silver bolt from her staff that struck the elf in the back and he staggered, all but sinking to his knees.

Erlmoor rounded the trees then and charged towards the battle, apparently thinking that his companions had surrounded the last of the hobgoblins. As he neared the battle, Enlishia aimed along another shaft and loosed the arrow, this one flying higher and driving through the neck of the elf. Micor gasped and gurgled as Kel had done when blood had filled her throat and then he sank to his knees. He fell forward to land in the blood-soaked grass at Lavren’s feet and everyone looked away. Only then did Erlmoor draw near enough to realise what had happened.
“In the Morninglord’s name,” he said quietly. “What have you done?”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 10 - The Halls Beneath (Part 1)*

“There’s a trap door here,” Kelolitha called to the others as she picked her way through the ruins. Erlmoor had shamed Dulvarna and Enlishia into building a pyre for the elves while Thira, kel and Lavren explored the ruins carefully.
“Then cover it with something heavy so that nothing can escape from below,” Dulvarna called back.

Kel looked around to find something to cover the trap door with before quickly settling on a large chunk of fallen masonry close to the wall beneath which the trap door lay.
“Lavren,” she called softly. “Will you help me with this?”

The moon elf came over to the dark elf, whose hood was now down, revealing her stunning beauty and bent to assist her. His eyes could not help but stray to take in all the fine features of the beauteous being before him.
“What should we say to speed Fair Folk upon their way?” Erlmoor called from beside the pyre, interrupting Lavren’s less than pious musings. He pretended not to hear and after some whispered discussions, he heard Erlmoor raise his voice in a prayer for the drawing down of the day in what the elf assumed to be Morninglord’s tradition.

“Why do you defend me when those brothers would have killed me?” hissed Kel then as she and Lavren raised the heavy stone up between them and began to carry it slowly over to the trap door.
“I am not like other elves,” Lavren responded quickly. “The old ways and traditions have served us poorly of late and so I follow them less than others.” They heard Enlishia’s voice take up a mournful elven ballad then as the fire was set to the pyre of the elf brothers.
“I owe you my life,” said Kel softly as they set the stone down atop the trap door. “How can I ever repay you?”
“I’m sure you’ll find a way,” he replied in his most charming voice, hoping the drow was perhaps promising some of the things that his mind was now conjuring. 

Alas, Enlishia’s voice, her song now finished, interrupted his reverie.
“We should venture downwards sooner tonight,” the ranger said. “If more hobgoblins lurk down there they surely know we are here. The sooner we strike at them the less time they will have to prepare.”
“Agreed,” answered Kel, breaking eye contact with Lavren and turning to face the three who came from the funeral pyre. “The more time they have, the more ready they will be.”
“Enlishia is right,” Erlmoor rumbled without acknowledging the drow. “We attack them now when they will expect us to wait out the night.”
“Looks like we’re decided,” said Thira as she rejoined the group from the southern side of the ruins. “There’s a flue over there that I’ve blocked as well. If they cook tonight, it’ll get pretty smoky down there.”
“Have we forgotten that we have fought two battles today,” said Lavren with a meaningful glance towards Kel. “We should camp and rest for the night with our enemies sealed below us. We can attack in the morning when we are all well rested.” Once again his mind began to conjure with scenarios where he and the drow found themselves alone in the camp as the others slept around them.

“Lavren is right,” Dulvarna said then, surprising the elf. “We all need rest and have wounds that need tending to. We should camp here this night and attack the tunnels below in the morning.”
“I cannot agree with you, Dulvarna,” said Erlmoor and all knew that something had changed within the group as he said it. “I will lead all who will come into the dungeons tonight. You may stay here with the elf if you wish or come with me as you choose but you must decide now.”
Dulvarna’s shoulders slumped and she nodded her acquiescence to Erlmoor’s decision. The dragonborn would no longer follow her into anything after the death of the two elves and Lavren knew that he too would have to go along with the paladin. Slowly he walked towards the stone that covered the trap door and Kel came to join him. With a consoling smile the drow lifted her end of the stone and the moon elf lifted his end.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 10 - The Halls Beneath (Part 2)*

The dusty, dark cellar beneath the trap door was apparently used to store spirits at one time, Thira concluded as she surveyed the place by the magical light of her staff. The stone staircase that led down from the trap door above it seemed sturdy and safe but the wooden shelves against the walls and in the middle of the room had suffered badly from moisture and old age. Broken kegs and bottles lay scattered across the floor and on a chair at the foot of the stairs sat a hobgoblin, apparently dozing. Another sat on a bench with a bottle beside him equally unaware and comatose as his companion. Thira heard Lavren hissing in the elven tongue behind her and then the elf raised his wand and loosed black, crackling energy at the hobgoblin on the bench. It struck the creature and pitched it over backwards onto the floor. Kel pushed past the others on the stair and rushed at the other hobgoblin. She raised her morningstar over her head and brought it down on the hobgoblin, felling it where it slept. 

Thira moved past the drow and advanced down a passage that led eastward out of the small room. The passage emerged into a large room with four circular pillars supporting the ceiling. A wide well yawned in the centre of the room and with a broken bucket near its rim and old wooden crates piled against the east wall. As the tiefling entered the room she saw a hobgoblin sitting with its back against the pillar sharpening a long, slightly curved sword. Another sat, leaning against another pillar, idly tossing dice on the floor of the chamber. Thira stopped with a gasp and the hobgoblins rose slowly and turned towards her.

“There are more in here,” Thira called out, and within moments, Dulvarna, Enlishia and Erlmoor surged into the room with their weapons held ready. The hobgoblins gave shouts of alarm and from somewhere down a hallway to the south came a roar of anger.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 10 - The Halls Beneath (Part 3)*

Khurbok seized his spear and took up his shield and began to shout to his warriors to follow him. With a whistle, he summoned his wolf, Gimuk, to his side and then turned to his companions.
“It is the elves,” he called out in his own tongue. “The elves have come for us and we must drive them off. Anhob has failed us so now we must fight for our lives and to keep the accursed elves from this place that we have claimed. Come with me!!”

With that he charged up the northern corridor at the head of what remained of his warband. It was pitifully small now and the goblin he had sent for aid had seemingly failed him. Thunderspire was too far from here and his allies could not save him. Still, if he defended this hold and kept it, he would win new followers and new treasures that would overshadow his defeat by the accursed elves. He emerged into the well chamber and looked around only to see two humans, a dragonborn and a tiefling in the chamber. He saw no elves and could only assume that the four were adventurers who had happened upon this ruin.

“Kill them,” he called out. “And we will feast upon their bones tonight.”
Two elves did burst into the chamber then and circle around the north side of the well. Khurbok looked at them and cursed silently for a moon elf and a dark elf, a drow of the Underdark ran together here and he was sure that Anhob would pronounce that an ill omen.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 10 - The Halls Beneath (Part 4)*

Dulvarna glanced right as she skirted the northern edge of the well and as she did so, she saw Thira loose a bolt of silver magic from her staff that stuck a hobgoblin in the chest. The creature was hurled backwards and landed at the feet of the newcomers who had emerged from the southern passage. A wolf darted form the passage then and circled around the far side of the well to join the hobgoblins on the north side of the well and Dulvarna moved to meet the creature. She slashed her blade across its muzzle and then cut into the side of the hobgoblin next to the wolf. The goblin gasped, gurgled and then pitched forward onto the floor. Behind her, Dulvarna heard the twang of Enlishia’s bow and heard Erlmoor roar as he charged the huge hobgoblin who had led the others in from the southern passage. 

Erlmoor roared again and showered the chieftain in acid. The hobgoblin drew back and raised his shield but then came forward again. The paladin brought his blade down across his body to block the goblin’s spear and then moved left and then right, seeking an opening. At a barked command, another hobgoblin joined its leader shield to shield, spear and flail held forward to keep the dragonborn at bay and he began to pray silently. This would be a tough battle and he would need the aid of his companions. He only hoped that Lavren or Enlishia would aid him and not the accursed drow who had brought so much strife to their band already. Even as he finished his prayer he saw the spear come forward and lowered his blade a fraction too late. He drove the spear point downwards so that the shaft missed his belly but drove into the front of his hip instead. Blinding pain filled his mind as the spear struck bone and he staggered away with a grunt. He would not cry out and focused instead on breathing evenly and banishing the dizzying nausea he felt. To his left he heard Lavren cursing an enemy in elven and he heard the now familiar crackle of the black energy searing from his wand. The dragonborn hoped again that the elf would come to his aid but he knew the eldritch blast had been aimed elsewhere. There was still Enlishia, Enlishia would aid him. The nausea passed and he stepped forward just as a flail swept down at him. He raised his blade and parried, roaring his wrath at his enemies again. He saw a flash of silver then and a bolt of arcane energy lanced into the hobgoblin with the flail forcing it back a step. The tiefling was aiding him, Erlmoor realised. It was aid of a sort, the paladin decided, and he would be thankful for it.

Dulvarna Slashed at the wolf but it darted to her right as Kel charged into the battle and seized the drow’s left leg. With a jerk of its head, it dragged the drow from her feet to land with a thump on the hard stone floor next to the well. Dulvarna slashed at the wolf but it ducked the back out of her reach and then darted towards Kel. From the far side of the well she heard Erlmoor roar once again and glanced across to see the huge hobgoblin retreating a step and bleeding from a wounded sword arm. The hobgoblin stabbed out as Erlmoor came forward and drove its weapon into the dragonborn’s shoulder. Bother fell away from each other, bleeding and tired. The paladin needed help quickly, Dulvarna decided but she had to get past the enemies before her. She heard Erlmoor cry out then and saw that he had sunk to his knees.
“Aid him!!” Dulvarna snarled at Kel as the drow crawled away from the wolf and pushed herself to her feet.
“He would not aid me!!” the drow spat back and swung wildly at the wolf.
“Pray you never need him to!!” Dulvarna replied through gritted teeth and silently she cursed the drow and the trouble she had brought upon them herself.

Thira lowered her staff and called to mind a spell that she had never unleashed in anger before. She uttered the words, focused her mind and then felt the dizzying rush of power as a shimmering arrow of green, glowing liquid streaked to the hobgoblin with the flail and burst in a spray of sizzling acid. The hobgoblin cried out and took a step back from Erlmoor giving the paladin a moment of respite at least. To the left, Thira saw the huge wolf drag Kel from her feet once more and wondered whether she could yet aid the drow but then Dulvarna surged at the beast, drove her blade into its flank and drove it away again for a few moments. Beside Thira, Enlishia loosed an arrow at the acid burned hobgoblin that drove into its shoulder and drew another howl of pain from the creature. It reeled dangerously near the well and Erlmoor saw his chance. He thrust out with his sword, plunged it into the hobgoblin’s side and pitched it into the well. The dragonborn roared his triumph for a moment but then, as Thira watched in horror, the hobgoblin chieftain thrust his spear into the paladin’s side and with a gasp, he fell before his enemy. The hobgoblin gave his own triumphant roar and started towards Thira and Enlishia. Lavren lowered his wand and uttered desperate incantations and loosed black, crackling fire at the chieftain but it flew wide and struck the wall beyond the hobgoblin.

Enlishia watched as Kel struck desperately at the hobgoblin before her and knew she had to hold off the chieftain as he rounded the well. Thira loosed silver bolts from her staff but each missed the hobgoblin and struck the wall behind. Dimly, in the corner of one eye, Enlishia saw the wolf leap at Kel and push the drow to the ground while tearing at her throat. The ranger risked looking over and knew the drow would not get up once the wolf had finished. only Dulvarna’s blade saved the dark elf from being torn apart. Dulvarna dived forward and swung a huge blow at the wolf that cut down into its shoulder blades and saved the dark elf from being torn apart. Enlishia knew the battle was all but lost so she drew two arrows from her quiver and nocked them to her bow string. She loosed them at the same time but they split into the air and flew towards wolf and chieftain alike. One took the wolf in the throat and felled it with a whimper while the second struck the chieftain in the shoulder. The ranger threw down her bow and started towards the hobgoblin, drawing her sword as she ran. She met the huge goblin with her blade and brought it down on his shield with a ringing crash. The hobgoblin turned his body and threw her blade out wide before driving his spear low into her thigh. Enlishia recoiled as pain lanced through her leg and warm blood soaked her breeches. Enlishia turned away and cursed but saw Thira reach the edge of the well then. The tiefling unleashed flame from her staff to engulf the two hobgoblins that still faught but both raised their shields and protected themselves from the fire. Enlishia cursed again and then turned back to her enemies.

Dulvarna waited for the hobgoblin to come at her and as it leapt over the body of the wolf, she darted left. The chains of the goblin’s flail swished past her right shoulder and she stepped forward past the blow, slashing her blade down back of her enemy’s right leg. He twisted around and Dulvarna turned to meet him as he seemed to swing the flail in from her right. Instead, the goblin reversed his swing and brought the flail out wide to strike Dulvarna’s left shoulder, knocking her back a step past Kel’s sprawled form. The hobgoblin came on at Dulvarna, following her as she retreated towards Lavren until the elf loosed a blast of crackling black energy from his wand and halted the goblin. From the right, across the well, Dulvarna saw flashed of silver as Thira aided Enlishia who was retreating before the huge hobgoblin chieftain. They had little time, the warrior woman realised and so she summoned up all her pent up anger. With a roar she surged at the hobgoblin and swatted aside the flail with a powerful swing. She swung her sword back and knocked aside the shield before plunging her blade into the chest of her foe. With a gasp, the hobgoblin sank to his knees and then pitched over at her feet. Dulvarna leapt over the goblin and charged around the well, rushing at the chieftain’s back. He heard her coming and twisted at the last but her thrust, aimed originally at the small of his back, still drove into his hip and spun him around on the spot. Enlishia surged forward and pressed the hobgoblin from the other side and as she did so, searing black energy from Lavren’s wand struck the goblin’s side. The goblin staggered and a silver bolt from Thira’s staff passed just over top of his head. He thrust his spear towards Enlishia but she parried the wild thrust and Dulvarna stabbed her blade at the back of the chieftain, forcing him to turn desperately. Enlishia took her chance then, thrusting her blade high into the back of the hobgoblin’s neck and up into its skull. It staggered, fell to its knees and pitched forward on the stone floor.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 11, 2008)

*Chapter 10 - The Halls Beneath (Part 5)*

“There is a stave here,” Thira called from the corner of the wide southern chamber. Three round pillars supported the ceiling of the high hall while filthy bedding had been heaped to the east around a smoldering campfire beneath the smoke hole that they had blocked from above. In this smoky corner, Thira had found the staff. She held it close to the dying light of the fire and saw that it was carved with lightning runes all over its surface and she knew instinctively that it would aid her when she learned to cast spells that called forth thunder and lightning. She decided to keep it, whatever her companions thought.

“And there is a coffin here,” Lavren called from the passage to the west. 
Thira looked down at Kel and Erlmoor who were awake now and resting. The drow nodded faintly to show that she would be alright on her own and Thira started off after the others. Dulvarna, Lavren had Enlishia had determined quickly that the northern passage out of the well chamber led to what was once a guard room with a broken table and splintered chairs. A passage that had once led further north had long since been blocked by a cave in. They had relocated to the southern chamber where there were at least furs and a fire so that Erlmoor and Kel could rest and recover more easily.

Thira emerged into the western chamber, having found her way by the light from her staff and stopped in the entryway. A simple coffin, made of walnut wood, lay half open near the north wall of the chamber. The headless, half-pulverised skeleton of a humanoid was huddled in the middle of the room on the floor. The skeleton’s skull, which bore huge, sharp fangs, sat near the southeast corner of the room. A section of the far wall seemed smooth and polished as though the stonework were more recent than the surrounding walls.

“It seems we can go no further,” said Lavren.
“And yet the map seems to show a passage beyond this one,” said Thira, pulling the knot of wood from the
pouch at her belt. “The wall must be a later addition.”
“And may be breakable,” Lavren finished.
“And how exactly are we going to do that?” Enlishia asked.
“We’ll make a battering ram,” said Dulvarna and the decision was made.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 12, 2008)

*Chapter 11 - Restless Guardians (Part 1)*

“Well?” said Dulvarna, standing back from the tree trunk that she had been working on since they had risen that morning. Now one end was honed into a point and partly clad in metal with spear shafts bent along the point and tied to the trunk further back. Other ropes formed handles on each side of the trunk so that the whole could be carried comfortably between four people.

“Impressive,” said Lavren with his usual winning smile. “Any goblins’ll run a league before turning to fight us.”
“Very good,” Erlmoor rumbled. “Where’d you learn to make siege engines then? They didn’t teach you that in Eveningstar.” The dragonborn was genuinely curious for he had served the same temple as Dulvarna in the small village west of Arabel where they had grown up and there had been precious little chance to learn siege craft there.

“Makes sense really,” Dulvarna answered. “We’ll need support as we take it in. Kel and Thira should stay back and protect us. Some of the goblins might not run.” Her attempt at humour was forced and the others sensed it. They had checked the upper ruins once more at sunset the day before when they had cut down the tree that had become the ram and there were no other ways in. A passage, long caved in, lay to the west so anything beyond the wall was long dead or….something else.
“I’ll be ready,” answered Thira.
“As will I,” said Kel with a nod.

The wall crumbled at the second blow and as it did, it revealed that it was thin and had obviously been hastily constructed. A stale, musty smell burst from the passage beyond and as she held her staff up to illuminate the dark passage, she looked down at the ruined wall in horror. Claw marks were gouged into the other side of the stones.
“Something was imprisoned here,” she said nervously.
“Then it’s likely still there,” Kel added.
“We must be cautious,” Thira said and none the rest merely nodded, staring into the shadowy darkness ahead. Dulvarna started forward, her sword held before her while behind her came Erlmoor, his own sword held ready. Lavren followed with his wand held ready and Enlishia came behind him with an arrow nocked to her bow. She had replenished her quiver from the supplies that the goblins had gathered and was confident that she carried enough for any battle. Thira and Kel followed, the tiefling wearing the head of the hobgoblin chieftain on her belt both as a grisly trophy and so that they might claim their reward from the elves when they returned to them.

Dulvarna moved ahead down the tunnel and emerged into a a round crypt that held two stone sarcophagi and heaps of shattered pottery. Faded frescoes on the wall depicted a group of ancient nomadic nobles. A half-dozen couples lay on beds of fur and used hide saddles as pillows while they ate grapes to the accompaniment of a satyr’s double flute. Dulvarna waited for her eyes to adjust to the shadowy dark and felt rather than saw something move to her right. She turned, sword before her and dimly saw a horribly rotted corpse lurch from its bier and shamble towards her. To her left another corpse lashed out at her with a corrupted first and struck her shoulder. Zombies, she realised with horror. Animated corpses created using foul rituals that obeyed their creator to kill and consume the living. Others rose on their own, corrupted by dark energies from the Shadowfell, and slew all living things that crossed their paths.
“Zombies,” she cried out. “The dead walk in here.”

From beyond the 	circular crypt, seemingly coming from down a passage that led diagonally out of the room to the south west came an inhuman screech as though some dark creature, perhaps darker than the corpses that flailed at Dulvarna, were in pain or wrathful. Dulvarna worked her blade back and forth to keep the zombies at bay and prayed that whatever was coming would not come quickly. Her prayer could not have been heard for moments later, into the chamber swept another dead thing clad in tattered dark robes and with pale red lightning playing about its fingertips. It paused in the corridor entrance and began chanting in some foul, dark tongue. Dulvarna had never seen its like before in the tomes she had read in the temple where she had been raised but she knew it was a terrible thing and she began to pray silently once more.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 11 - Restless Guardians (Part 2)*

Enlishia burst into the chamber behind Dulvarna and immediately threw aside her bow and drew her sword as the zombies came at her. She lashed out and cut into a flailing arm but the dead creature paid it no mind. She looked to the robed figure and knew that she had to reach him before he ended his chanting but she was too hard pressed by the zombies to shift around the chamber.

Lavren came up behind Enlishia and found his way into the crypt blocked by the battle with the zombies. He uttered a phrase in elven then and focused his mind on the far side of the crypt. He felt his body suddenly seem to be compressed and the ground vanished from beneath his feet. An instant later he reappeared in the opposite passage opening on the far side of the crypt with his wand in hand. He uttered a curse at the nearest zombie and leveled his wand. Alas, the zombie seemed to here his fey curse and turned towards him, shambling as quickly as it could towards him. He held out his wand but could not call forth a spell in time. The zombie swatted his hand aside and drew blood from his arm with its claw-like nails. The elf fell back into the passageway entrance and reached out again with his wand.

Another terrible screech heralded the arrival of another of the robed figures and it too began chanting in the middle of the crypt. Thira, Erlmoor and Kel heard the screech and pushed ahead without knowing what awaited them in the room ahead beyond the shadowy forms that they could dimly see ahead by the light of the tiefling’s staff. Alas, Enlishia and Dulvarna blocked the entrance to the corridor and for the moment were hard pressed leaving the others helpless. Just then, Dulvarna slashed her blade across the chest of the nearest zombie and spun to her left towards the two robed figures. Thira looked down the, now empty, hallway ahead of her to the zombie that floundered around to its left to strike at its evasive foe. She leveled her stave and prepared a spell.

Dulvarna felt the zombie’s fist club the back of her head and staggered. The robed figure before her brought its rotten, clawed hand up in a lashing motion then and took her under the chin, sending her reeling back towards the zombies and spraying blood towards the chamber ceiling. Enlishia leapt to Dulvarna’s aid then, her sword slashing out at the other robed creature and keeping it at bay. The two regained their stances with their backs to the south eastern wall of the circular chamber their blades before them and ravenous undead clamoring forward for their blood. Enlishia winked at Dulvarna who managed a weak smile.
“The others are coming,” said Enlishia.
“Pray that they are,” Dulvarna answered. 

Lavren retreated into the corridor opposite the entrance and leveled his wand shakily at the zombie as it followed him into the darkness. With an uttered phrase he loosed crackling black energy at the creature but his aim was poor and the blast seared past the creature’s left shoulder to strike the ceiling of the crypt. The zombie flailed wildly at the elf and he stepped back further into the passageway, hoping fervently that no other enemies lurked behind him.

Dulvarna ducked to the left as the robed undead creature loosed a bolt of crimson fire lightning at her and as she twisted, she saw Thira battle her way into the chamber with her stave slashing left and right with her newfound stave. Erlmoor followed her, battling the zombie in the entrance and behind came Kel, the holy symbol that she had never shown to any of the band, including Thira, now held before her. She chanted in the tongue of the drow and dark fire leapt out towards the nearest zombie. The creature cowered from the dark elf and then, seemingly with an act of will, it held whatever remained of its nerve and turned on Erlmoor fiercely. Dulvarna slashed out at the zombie to her right and then twisted to the left after the robed creature. The zombie flailed at her but she paid it no mind, focusing all her attention now upon the terrible robed creatures. The leftmost of the two turned its terrible, glowing purple eyes upon her then and opened its mouth wide to let forth a terrible screech and as it did so, its terrible visage became more horrific. An unnatural force struck Dulvarna then and shoved her back across the chamber until she struck the northern wall and slumped down, stunned and winded. Enlishia, too was pushed into the wall behind her and the terrible creatures both cackled in morbid amusement. Enlishia took up her bow from where she had left it against the wall and nocked two arrows, firing both at the same time towards the two creatures. Both flew wide of their undead targets and the cackling went on.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 11 - Restless Guardians (Part 3)*

Lavren felt real fear well up within him as the zombie drove him back into the western tunnel. He loosed more crackling black energy from his wand and felt momentary relief as the bolt struck the shambling undead creature but the zombie was unfazed and kept coming at him. He ducked under the next clumsy swing and retreated further from the rotting creature. He was alone in the darkness now, the light of Thira’s staff a distant beacon in the chamber from which he had been driven. His only hope lay in defeating his relentless foe and returning to his companions. Once again, he hoped that no other horrors lurked behind him. He saw flashing lights, crimson, mauve and the deep red of flame burst in the chamber and hoped his companions fared well in their terrible battle there. Lavren lowered his wand again and loosed more crackling black energy that struck the zombie in the chest but still it came on. The elf felt, rather than saw the passage widen into a chamber at his back and thanked his fey patrons for this boon. He could dodge the zombie and evade its blows far better in a bigger space and felt hope returning. He retreated again, stepping into the passageway’s mouth at the edge of the room and the zombie followed him. He took another step back and the floor gave way beneath him, wooden planks, painted to resemble stone swung away and revealed the pit that filled the room behind the elf. He swayed, regained his balance and shoved his wand into his belt. With a grim sense of resignation, he drew his sword.

Dulvarna dived forwards, leading with her blade but the robed creature leapt back into the western corridor unexpectedly quickly. A zombie wheeled around as it sensed her and brought two clubbed fists of rotting flesh down on the back of her neck. She staggered and saw blinding light before her eyes before trying desperately to stand back up. She rose briefly, long enough to see the robed figure chanting again and extending its hand towards her. The mauve and crimson lightning struck her a moment later and brought searing pain as it lanced over her torso and then there was dizziness as blackness as she collapsed to the floor of the crypt. 

Thira glanced to her right as Dulvarna fell and was met with a zombie fist that sent her reeling back towards the wall. One of the robed creatures loosed a mauve bolt of lightning that struck Enlishia and sent her twisting painfully into the stone bier behind her. She pushed herself to her feet but was dazed and dizzy as she tried to raise her bow. To Enlishia’s right, Erlmoor stepped back as a zombie struck his shoulder and between them, a bolt of mauve lightning struck the wall of the crypt. Thira unleashed flame from her staff then that filled half of the crypt and a screech from one of the robed creatures greeted it. A zombie reeled towards the tiefling and struck her on the side of the head with a flailing fist, sending her reeling against the wall again. She saw a flash of light from the left and ducked left behind the bier as a bolt of mauve lightning struck the wall where she had been standing. Thira cursed under her breath and surveyed the chamber, desperately seeking a way to turn the tide of the battle. Another bolt of lightning struck the wall above her head and she cursed again. The guardians of the fiendish foot protected it well which meant it must truly be powerful. With a roar she rose from behind the bier and struck out with her stave, crushing the skull of a zombie. It dropped to the floor next to Dulvarna and with a wild grin on her face, Thira turned on the other zombie.

Erlmoor roared his own anger in response to Thira’s cry and plunged his blade into the belly of the zombie before him. He slashed the blade back hand across the throat of the creature and stepped over its body as it fell. He strode into the chamber at last, his way finally clear and saw the robed creatures across from him. His battle rage fully upon him now and made stronger by the sight of more undead abominations, he roared again and this time he spewed acid from his mouth that drew more screeches from the robed creatures and sprayed down the western corridor into which Lavren had disappeared. He looked back over his shoulder and saw Kel kneel beside Dulvarna. He wanted to stop the drow and heal the fallen warrior woman himself but he knew he could not and so instead he cursed under his breath before turning back to his cowed enemies.

Dulvarna rose unsteadily and nodded her thanks to the drow who had healed her. She turned towards the nearest of the robed undead and charged at the creature. Her blade slashed across its rotten chest, drawing forth dust and black blood but hardly even halting the creature. The other robed creature retreated before Erlmoor into the darkness of the south western passage and then unleashed another bolt of mauve lightning. It struck the dragonborn in the chest and sent him reeling around and down to his knees. Enlishia fired an arrow across the front of the dragonborn towards the other robed undead but it clattered instead against the stone above the monster’s head. Enlishia cursed silently and took aim with another arrow.

Lavren looked back over his shoulder to the drop behind him and desperately swung his blade out before him to keep his enemy at bay. Searching for some way out of his predicament he decided on something suitably daring and drew the zombie towards him by relaxing his guard a little. He stepped back to the edge of the pit trap and then twisted aside as the zombie came on at him. He slashed his blade down across the back of the neck of the undead creature and as it pitched forward, he brought its down with two hands as though it were a dagger, plunging it into the creature’s spine. The zombie pitched forward and fell into the pit. The elf smiled for the first time since the battle had begun and uttered a phrase in elven as he glanced down towards the enemy he had cursed. A cloud of white mist rose from the floor and again he felt the compression of his body. He concentrated on the other end of the passage and in a heartbeat, he stood there, blade in hand and one of the robed undead before him battling Dulvarna. 

The creature slashed its claws at the warrior woman who ducked and then countered with her blade. Kel moved to join the battle and the undead creature turned its glowing eyes upon her for a moment. Dulvarna plunged her blade into the creature’s belly. It shrieked again and more black blood issued forth  Lavren cursed the creature in elven then before plunging his blade into the creature’s back. It screeched again and then slumped to the floor, a lifeless corpse at last. Lavren uttered a phrase in elven once again, more mist rose and moments later he stood beside Erlmoor, in the crypt again finally.

Thira rushed down the southern passage, frantically seeking a way to outflank her enemies but she had gone barely twenty feet when the floor gave way beneath her leading foot and she toppled forward. Arms flailing, and the light form her staff casting jumping shadows on the wall of the chamber, she stopped herself from falling into the pit trap and cursed under her breath.
“No way through there,” she muttered and turned back to the main chamber.

She emerged into the chamber to find the her companions fighting only one of the robed creatures but it had retreated down the south-western hallway that seemed to be the only way forward. Thira desperately sought a way to bring her staff and the spells that she could hurl from it to bear but Enlishia fought the creature now and blocked the tiefling’s view. She moved into the crypt anyway and awaited a chance to strike at the undead creature.

Beside Thira, Erlmoor was praying as he laid a hand on Lavren’s shoulder. Bright radiance coursed down the dragonborn’s arm and infused the elf with new strength. Kel began to pray while resting a hand on Dulvarna’s arm and a dark blue glow flowed into the warrior woman, restoring her strength in turn. Dulvarna raised her blade and waited for the undead creature to come to her. She did not have long to wait for a moment later, Enlishia reeled out of the passage, bleeding from a wound in her arm and behind her came the rotting creature. Lavren lowered his wand and loosed black, crackling energy at the undead monster and Erlmoor raised his sword against his shoulder and brought forth the holy symbol that hung at his neck. Searing ribbons of radiant fire tore at the undead creature and it shrieked and shrank back as Erlmoor roared his triumph. Dulvarna charged at the creature then and slashed her blade into its shoulder splitting open rotten flesh and bone. It sank to its knees and she swept her blade out wide, taking its skeletal head from its shoulders. The headless corpse pitched forward at the woman’s feet and silence descended upon the chamber.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 16, 2008)

*Chapter 11 - Restless Guardians (Part 4)*

The south western passage led to another circular crypt, this one decorated with frescoes that showed nobles hunting the forest long ago. Only one way led on from this chamber, a dark passage leading north west that Dulvarna led them into cautiously with her blade held before her in both hands. The room at the end of the passage was rectangular and held a shattered and burned wooden coffin. A large swath of dried blood stained the floor near the south wall and a broken chest lay heaped to the north. No sooner had Thira’s staff illuminated the room than from the far side came ghostly shrieks as though more tormented souls had been disturbed. Dulvarna raised her blade and from the shadows came two warriors in ghostly armour and with the translucent forms of Cormyrian soldiers that glowed faintly as they rose from their rest.

One came at Erlmoor and slashed its cold, insubstantial blade across the dragonborn’s shoulder. He felt a chilling, searing pain as though the iron had frozen his flesh and recoiled from the blow as more screeches from the north and the south answered the first two undead spirits. Another creature burst from a southern passage beside Erlmoor and the dragonborn leapt back to evade its ghostly blade. Another of the ghost-like forms rushed at Dulvarna and she ducked back as its blade slashed towards her throat.

In the corridor behind, Lavren concentrated for a moment and then vanished in a show of radiant white motes. He reappeared in the shadowy far corner of the chamber and began to curse the nearest ghost in elven. He raised his wand and loosed crackling black energy across the chamber but at the last, the ghost moved aside and the blast struck only stone.

Dulvarna ducked to her right to evade a sword thrust and slashed her own blade at the ghost she faced. Her blade slashed into its leg but barely met any resistance and the ghostly warrior merely laughed as he looked down at the impudent blade. Dulvarna felt rather than heard a creature behind her then and turned at the last moment just as skeletal claws slashed at her from behind. There stood a white haired creature of decay and death in tattered purple robes with a black medallion of a hoof around its neck. Dulvarna slashed at it to keep it at bay but it retreated for only a moment before coming at her again.

Behind her, Kel began chanting while holding forth the amulet she wore about her neck. Searing black bolts shot forth from the symbol and struck the ghostly warriors, drawing a shriek from one and driving it back to the far wall of the chamber. Thira pushed past the drow, lowered her staff and loosed flame at the ghosts, drawing more tormented shrieks from them and forcing them away from her. Erlmoor roared and breathed acid on the ghosts and as they drew back from his fury, he set about them with his sword. A chilling sword blow struck the dragonborn then and he withdrew as blood flowed from his forearm. The ghostly warriors seemed to exult in his pain then and as he stepped back, all four ghosts surged forward.

Kel cried out suddenly as she felt the icy chill of a spirit blade plunge into her hip from behind. She turned and saw that another ghost had appeared out of the wall of the passage just behind her and was now grinning maniacally as it faced the apparently helpless drow. Kel prayed loudly and slashed out with her morning star but as the tip burst into searing flame, the ghost leapt backwards and evaded the blow.

In the chamber, the warrior that the drow had driven away recovered its strength enough to rush across the chamber at Lavren and drive the point of its sword into the elf’s left shoulder. He fell back and cried out while reaching for his own blade. He slashed out wildly and penetrated the ghost’s body but barely seemed to hurt it. Nevertheless, the attack bought him some time and kept his enemy from him for a few more heartbeats. Thira came to his aid a moment later, slashing out with her staff and keeping the ghost at bay still longer. The elf nodded his thanks to the tiefling and for a moment they shared a glance as each wondered whether they could escape this dark tomb of a dungeon.

To Thira’s left, Dulvarna retreated into a passage leading east and drew the undead newcomer with her. She lashed out with her blade and cut deep into the undead creature’s side, tearing through rotten flesh, bone and dust until her blade struck its spine. The creature shrieked angrily and came at her even more fiercely. Dulvarna brought her blade back across to the left and then the right to keep the undead creature’s flailing claws at bay. An arrow from Enlishia’s bow drove into the other side of the undead creature then and it shrieked again as it was spun aside into the passage which it had emerged from. It started forward again and another arrow drove into its chest, forcing it back again. 

Erlmoor roared in pain as another of the chill blades drove into his shoulder and he staggered, all but falling to one knee. Behind him, Kel cried out as she was struck again by her ghostly attacker and for a moment, the dragonborn felt a pang of guilt for the harsh way he had treated the drow since the death of the elves. He knew the pain she was feeling and knew it was hard enough for him to bear. For a weaker race such as a drow, it must be beyond imagining. He heard the drow chanting then and then, as her prayer ended, he saw a tendril of dark power reach out to touch his armour. The drow had bestowed some protection upon him and Erlmoor felt confused as he wondered how he felt about this aid.

Across the chamber, Lavren felt the chill of the spirit blades himself as his own foe nicked his cheek with his sword. He slashed his own riposte from the right but the ghost leapt back out of the way. Suddenly, the ghost began to shriek and Lavren watched it, confused, as it took a step back from him. Then it raised its sword in a last silent salute to its enemies. The elf looked around and saw that all four were doing the same and slowly, the looks of anger and torment slipped from the faces of the ghosts. With calm serenity, the ghosts, as one, vanished upward into the ceiling and were gone from the tomb. Only then did the companions look around for their savior and saw that Dulvarna had driven her sword through the heart of the other undead creature. Glorious relief and the exhaustion of victory overtook them all then and slowly, they turned from the crypt and left the chamber. Behind the others, Kel circled into the chamber to look around and as they left, unseen by the others, she stooped and took the medallion from around the neck of the undead creature.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 12 - Revelations and Reckonings (Part 1)*

“Come in,” said the wizard with an impatient wave as the cold winter wind made the candles inside the ground floor room flicker wildly. On the desk underneath the far window a parchment lifted and the wizard glanced towards it nervously.

Dulvarna led the six companions into the round ground floor room which was a mess of parchments and tomes scattered around on side tables, shelves and the desk beneath the window. Valthrun hurriedly closed the door against the cold wind and ushered the adventurers inside with both hands. Erlmoor looked around for somewhere to sit but there were no chairs beyond the carved oak chair next to the desk. The candles flickered again as the door closed and then the room stabilised into shadowy darkness.
“You have heard of the goblin raids that now plague the East Way since first you ventured to the Keep?” said Valthrun without preamble. He moved past and pushed through the gathered group until he could reach his seat at the desk. He sat down and turned to face them.

“We have been in the Hullack Forest since Midwinter,” answered Kel. “Though we have heard rumours at the inn.”
“The rumours are true, dark elf,” answered Valthrun and at this, Kel started. She had not gone without her cowl anywhere in Winterhaven and so none beyond her five companions could know her race. “But that is of little matter. The Keep grows restless, and now that I have unearthed the truth about its past it is unsurprising. Shadowfell Keep, as folks call it now, was not always known by that name. It seems that this name arose only in the past century from people’s fear of the plane through which the dead travel. Not so long ago, yet beyond the memory of most, the keep was known as Keegan’s Keep.” The wizard paused and looked around at the companions as though to ensure that all were listening.

“Stories tell of how the lord of Keegan’s Keep, Sir Jerold Keegan,” he continued, “became a crazed lunatic and slew his family and friends, forever cursing the place. However, the truth of the story is much more tragic. Sir Keegan was a renowned hunter of dragons. Thus, when the great wyrm, Shadraxil, a shadow dragon of particularly ill temperament, began to plague Cormyr, it fell to Keegan to come up with a way to defeat the beast. The knight lured the beast to the keep, and there, he managed with sword and sorcery to occupy the creature long enough to perform a ritual to trap it away in a place of shadow. That would have been the end of the story were it not for the power of Shadraxil.”
“We have heard of Shadraxil before,” said Kel, turning to the others. “The burial site in the vale to the south was supposed to be his.”
“It was,” rumbled Erlmoor, still guarded around the dark elf but finding himself warming to her efforts to fit in with the group.

“Incensed by his defeat,” Valthrun continued, casting a withering gaze at both dragonborn and drow for the interruption, “the wyrm poured all of his malice into revenge against the knight who trapped him. Such was the dragon’s power that even from beyond the Shadow Rift, he was able to deceive Keegan into believing his friends and family were conspiring against him. Eventually, the knight’s mind snapped. The author of the historical treatises speculates that he suffered paranoid delusions, for Keegan went on a rampage through the keep, killing his wife and comrades before eventually a grievous wound drove him to flee into the keep’s crypts. It’s not known what happened to him after that. Cormyr’s leaders, fearing that Shadraxil might continue to wreak havoc upon those stationed at the keep, ordered the place destroyed and its secrets hidden. They slew a juvenile shadow dragon and created a false burial site, all in an effort to conceal the truth—that Shadraxil still lives, waiting just beyond the rift for an opportunity to have vengeance upon those who did him wrong so very long ago. Whatever activity is occurring at the keep, it can surely mean ill for Winterhaven and those of nearby lands. Please, will you do what you can to help?”

“We shall,” answered Dulvarna at once. “You can be assured of that. We must return to the Keep as soon as we can.”
“Tomorrow would seem best,” said Lavren.
“Agreed,” answered Kel.
“Tomorrow it is then,” said Erlmoor with an awkward look towards Kel.
“We are indebted to you for this,” Kel said then to the wizard.

Valthrun acknowledged her gratitude with a nod and then looked pointedly towards the door. Not wishing to outstay their welcome, the companions filed out of the door, Kel in the lead.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 12 - Revelations and Reckonings (Part 2)*

Kalarel stalked around the table where the goblin and the elf woman sat nervously. He marked each step with a thump of the skull capped rod he carried on the stone floor and knew that each blow emphasized his anger. The elf noted each thud with a nervous twitch while the goblin paid them little mind. Balgron the Fat was more used to brutal leadership than the fragile elven adventurer who might once have been Kalarel’s enemy.
“They must not reach the lower levels,” said the priest at last. “The ritual is not yet complete. They cannot be allowed anywhere near me.”

Kalarel surveyed the table and was comforted by the fact that his two servants had their eyes down, gazing at the wooden top of the piece of furniture. If he had betrayed any of his fear in his expressions they had not seen it and his voice, as always, betrayed nothing. The elf looked up warily then and met Kalarel’s gaze.
“Then surely there was no need to bring me here,” said Ninaran in a weak, almost pleading, voice. “My place is back in Winterhaven watching our enemies. The adventurers returned yesterday from their journey and may already be plotting their return here.”
“I am sure they are,” said Kalarel. “And forgive me, Ninaran, if I presume to decide what your place is. You are to wait until they venture forth once more and then bar their return to the town. You know what needs to be done.”

Ninaran nodded, defeated , and the goblin smiled, a lop-sided, gap-filled smile. Balgron the Fat thought for a moment that he had escaped any role in the plan and that the losses he had already suffered in the excavation chamber were all that his warband would lose. Then his brain caught up with what Kalarel had just said about the adventurers venturing forth. He looked up and met the priest’s gaze as the dark haired, long-nosed man watched and waited while the goblin’s mind went through its inevitably slow thought processes. Balgron’s smile vanished as quickly as it appeared as the goblin’s deep set, pig-like eyes met the stern gaze of the priest.
“When they come,” Kalarel said slowly. “You are to kill them all.”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 12 - Revelations and Reckonings (Part 3)*

“If you have already travelled to the east then we should go that way again,” said Thira as she surveyed the pit trap at the centre of the entrance chamber by the light of her staff. “Part of the way is explored and known to us.”

“And defeated,” put in Kel. “The southern passage may offer a way to the deeper threats that lurk in this dark place.” Unconsciously she touched the hoof symbol about her neck and sudden images of shambling undead much as they had fought in the Ashen Tower leapt unbidden to her mind. They had haunted her dreams since then and the dark elf was wondering now whether just the fierce battles of her first adventure were to blame for the visions.
“There are doors off the goblin guard room to the south,” said Dulvarna then. “They lead into the unknown as surely as the western way does. We will retrace our steps to the place where….” She paused, not wanting to recall to the others the deaths of Brother Gevarn and Mandratan. “Where last we faught.” She finished finally and started off towards the eastern passage, drawing her sword from her back as she went.

When they reached the cavern where Gevarn had fallen they faced another choice as double doors led out of the maze to the west and a passage led away into the darkness to the south. Dulvarna led them to the western doors, reasoning that they should explore the dungeons one place at a time. All six paused at the doors, though, for the bronze double doors were green with age and stained blue and purple with a thick layer of fungus. Scratched into the fungus in rough Thorass runes was the message Stay Out. Really.
“Something is hidden within,” said Lavren. “Ignore it.”

The others merely shrugged and so Dulvarna pushed open the doors. Within, fungus-coated stairs led down into a natural cavern. Much of the chamber was filled with a stagnant pool of brackish water. A patch of land rose from the foul water at the pool’s centre and on this small island, bones, spilled coins, and other small objects could be seen amongst the carpet of fungus. Dulvarna started down the steps and then stopped, holding out her arm to halt the others. She had seen ripples stir the calm water as if something moved beneath its surface.
“I saw it too,” whispered Kel. “Something lurks in the water.”

Lavren pushed past Dulvarna and rushed down the steps, cursing the dark mass of the creature that he could now see as well as the others. He turned left along the shore of the pool and leveled his wand at the water. Black, crackling energy lanced out and seared into the water with a hiss of steam. The creature, whatever it was, seemed to recoil and so Enlishia darted forward, her bow already in hand and an arrow nocked to the string. She loosed the arrow as she moved along the shore of the pool but it clattered against the far wall of the cavern.

The dank water then disgorged a blob of blue slime. The amorphous mass poured forward, extruding long pseudopods that ended in appendages of dripping goo. The slime creature surged to the edge of the pool and exuded a foul, overpowering musty, wet stench that assailed the senses of all the companions, even Kel, Erlmoor and Thira who were still beyond the doors. Lavren staggered and retched, as did Dulvarna on the steps and Kel beyond the door. The others held their breaths and pushed themselves past the nausea that they felt. 

Kel pushed herself away from the wall of the outer cavern, reminding herself that her people, and her House were stronger than this. She started into the room and unsteadily made her way down the stairs to face this new enemy. As she reached the bottom of the steps, she stood upright and held her morning star before her. The nausea was banished to the pit of her stomach and silently, she thanked her goddess for giving her the strength to shake off the effect. Dulvarna moved past the dark elf, fighting her own battle until she too stood upright with her blade held ready as she neared the blue slime creature. Thira moved to the shore of the pool alongside both and levelled her staff. She uttered a phrase and flame burst from her stave to engulf the slime creature. With a roar, Erlmoor came last down the steps, his sword slashing at the creature and his acid breath bursting from his mouth. The slime creature shrank back for a moment but then came forward again with fierce speed.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 12 - Revelations and Reckonings (Part 4)*

Lavren moved further along the edge of the pool and loosed more crackling black energy towards the slime creature while eying the treasures visible on the island. He could get there without getting wet by using his innate magic to teleport there but he could not then get back. Still, it would be an ideal place from which to strike at the slime creature, providing it did not turn on him. Enlishia moved towards him along the pool edge and looked towards the island herself. She glanced at Lavren then and knew his intention. Almost imperceptibly, she shook her head, her eyes full of stern warning. Lavren winked at her and then watched with horror as a slimy blue tentacle slammed into the side of the ranger. She was sent reeling and then struck again by another pseudopod as she recovered. Her side and her shoulder seared painfully as acid ate into her flesh. Enlishia staggered and cried out.
Kel heard Enlishia cry out as she reached the bottom of the stairs and squeezed between Thira and Dulvarna. She reached out her hand and with an act of will limned the slime creature in purple light so that the others could more easily hit it. Dulvarna nodded her thanks and slashed at the creature while Erlmoor paid the purple halo no mind as he surged forward. Thira loosed a silvery bolt from her staff that struck the slime creature forcing it to recoil but still it showed no signs of slowing.

Lavren took a step towards the island and with what felt like a rush of air, he appeared on the island in the centre of the pool. He glanced down at the treasures at his feet and quickly noted a fair scattering of silver coins, less gold coins, a vial and a shield, half-buried in the fungus mulch of the island. He turned towards the slime creature then and with a wave of his wand and a gesture of his free hand, he called forth a fire within the monster that seared it from the inside. He wondered whether now it would turn towards him but the creature was primal and would finish the prey before it first. Lavren saw Enlishia waver then and wished that she had not been distracted by his intention to magically leap to the island. The ranger’s face went pale and he could see that the left side of her deerskin jerkin was black with blood in the dim light. She stumbled and then fell, her bow clattering to the floor beside her.

The creature moved left then and lashed a pseudopod out to strike Kel in the chest, smashing her back against the wall. Another swept her legs from under her and dragged her from her feet. The dark elf cried out as the acid burned into her and then slumped back against the wall as the darkness beckoned to her. For the second time since coming into the chamber, the drow summoned her inner strength and forced her eyes open. She made to stand but found that her legs would not support her as the acid seared through them. Kel slumped back against the wall and reached up to grasp the amulets at her neck. Her goddess would save her, she decided and with that thought in her mind she made herself try to stand again.

Thira looked down at the drow for a moment and contemplated aiding her but then she remembered the amulet that she knew Kel wore. Let the Fiendish Foot protect its wearer, Thira thought. And if Kel was too weak to serve it….. Thira smiled and loosed another silver bolt at the slime creature, wondering for the first time whether anyone would be strong enough to stand against this terrible creature.

Lavren loosed more black energy from the island but this time his aim was awry and his blast flew wide of the slime creature. He cursed and looked desperately to Enlishia who was surely dying if she was not already dead. The creature shifted in the water then and, without appearing to turn, it lashed out a tentacle of slime at the elf. It struck Lavren in the chest and set him sprawling back to the far edge of the small island. The acid seared into his chest and he smelled the pungent odour of his own disintegrating flesh. Another tendril lashed out and seized his leg around the angle, dragging him back to where he had first been struck before letting go. He felt more searing pain in his ankle and coughed up blood as the acid started to burn into his lungs. Just then, his hand touched the vial that he had seen earlier and a desperate plan hatched in his mind.

Across the cavern, Kel fell back against the wall as the searing agony became too much for her and as she did so she felt nausea and dizziness assail her along with the pain. The blackness closed over her and she shut her eyes, wondering briefly whether she would ever open them again. Then, merciful darkness, the darkness of her Underdark home, close over her. She hoped that her goddess, Lolth the Queen of Spiders, would forgive her failure.
Dulvarna darted left and right, slashing her blade at the slime creature wherever she could. She cut at one pseudopod that came from her right and then plunged her blade into the creature. It recoiled but showed no sign of any real damage. Another silver bolt from Thira’s staff struck the monster then and then another straight afterwards but still the creature remained unvanquished. To her left, Dulvarna saw Erlmoor plunge his own blade into the creature and then kneel beside Enlishia. The dragonborn uttered a prayer and laid his hand on the shoulder of the fallen ranger. White light flowed from his hand into the woman and miraculously, Enlishia’s eyes opened.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 18, 2008)

*Chapter 12 - Revelations and Reckonings (Part 5)*

Lavren closed his hand over the neck of the vial and made to lift it out of the mulch but as he did so, another coughing fit overtook him and he fell back as dizziness assailed him. He tried to pull on the vial but his arms had lost all their strength and as he struggled to rise, he coughed and more blood came out of his mouth onto the ground beside him. Another wave of nausea and dizziness overcame him then and a black veil descended in front of his eyes. Before all thought left him, Lavren wondered what it would be like to be consumed by a creature of slime.

Enlishia pushed her self to her feet and cursed as the acid wound in her shoulder burned with searing needles of pain. She nodded her thanks to Erlmoor and pulled a strip of cloth from her belt pouch while shouldering her bow again. She made her way along the shore of the pool to the southern wall of the room and then leaned back against the wall to bind the wound. She could not fire her bow with a wounded shoulder. Only as she looked up then did she notice the pseudopod lashing out towards her. The tentacle struck her in the chest and hurled her back against the wall of the chamber. Light exploded in the ranger’s head as she struck the wall and then blackness took her for the second time.

Dulvarna stabbed at the slime creature again, plunging her blade into it, up to the hilt. Again the creature recoiled and this time, Thira struck it with a silver bolt before it could recover. Erlmoor came at it with his blade from the other side, challenging and taunting the creature as he came. Together, the three who still faught pressed the creature back and it for a few heartbeats it did not try to recover. Finally, with a ferocity unseen before, the creature surged at Dulvarna and struck her with two pseudopods in the chest, driving her back against the wall. Dulvarna felt the acid burn into her flesh and knew that her lungs were filling with blood. She slid down the wall and collapsed at its base as blackness took her.

Thira surveyed the scene of carnage in the pool chamber and knew what she had to do. Her companions were beyond all hope and would likely become food for the creature now, as she would if she stayed. She loosed one last silver bolt from her staff and then turned and fled up the stairs. 
Erlmoor glanced over at the sudden movement and saw Thira desert him. He cursed her silently and knew then that he would die in this grim cavern beside his friends. He retreated along the ledge towards Enlishia and held his sword in one hand as he grasped Lathander’s symbol with the other. He prayed fervently then for the Moninglord’s aid and then extended the hand that had held his holy symbol. Searing ribbons of light lanced out from his hand then and struck the slime creature, tearing through its amorphous body. It lashed out wildly at him with a tentacle and he ducked under it, stepping towards the creature. As he did so it was struck by a silver bolt hurled from the doorway at the top of the steps and Erlmoor realised then that Thira had not fled. He plunged his blade into the creature to the hilt and it burst apart in a shower of acid.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 13 - Chauntea's Blessing (Part 1)*

Erlmoor surveyed the battlefield as Thira made her way slowly back down the stairs and knelt beside Kel. He knew that it would make sense for him to heal the drow first so that she may help him in tending to the others but he could not bring himself to do it. Her presence had caused the quarrel outside the Ashen Tower that had led to the death of Micor and Ilar, the elven brothers who had gone with them to the ruins. How many more would die because a drow, and one that seemingly served Lolth, the Demoness Queen of the Spiders, travelled with them. Though he derided himself for the thought, Erlmoor momentarily hoped that the choice would not be presented to him.
“She lives,” Thira said, removing the possibility.

Erlmoor made his way over to the priestess and hastily prayed to Lathander while grasping the drow’s shoulder hard. Kel’s eyes flicked open and met the dragonborn’s. She looked to his hand on her shoulder, his firm grip and the claws on his hand hurting her.
“Are you trying to heal me, paladin?” she said softly. “Or make sure I’m dead?” Erlmoor jerked his hand away and rose to his feet, turning away from the drow.
“They need your help,” he said, gesturing around the chamber at his fallen friends. 

He knelt beside Dulvarna and began to pray again while Kel rose to her feet and began her own prayer where she stood. Pale blue light washed over Lavren and the elf slowly sat up while Kel prayed again and the same light touched Enlishia and engulfed her. Kel looked over at Lavren as the elf began to gather up the gold into a sack he carried at his belt and then she turned back to Enlishia. The ranger’s eyes remained closed. Kel let out a strangled gasp and Erlmoor looked up from where he knelt.
“What’s wrong?” he asked urgently but Kel could only point.

Erlmoor looked over at the ranger, as did Dulvarna who had been woken by the paladin’s healing prayer. Enlishia was propped in a sitting position against the wall he body scarred by acid and blood staining the stone behind her head. Erlmoor rose and started towards the ranger but stopped halfway towards the woman and sank to his knees. A bestial roar of rage filled the chamber as the others looked on helplessly. Slowly the truth dawned for them all and even Lavren, preoccupied with his treasure gathering on the island, stopped and turned to regard the fallen ranger and her dragonborn friend. Enlishia was dead. Erlmoor could not save her.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 13 - Chauntea's Blessing (Part 2)*

Ninaran watched as the five companions passed solemnly through the gates of Winterhaven and wondered whether Kalarel would forgive her for not having put their plan in motion to bar their safe return. Her servants were proving particularly troublesome to organise and everything had to be perfect for this group. Then again, Ninaran mused, perhaps her efforts would not be needed for they carried one of their number on a pallet, slain in the Keep presumably. Perhaps Kalarel’s minions in the Keep had all in hand after all. The elf looked back into the warm, red glow of the common room and wondered whether she could stay for another goblet of wine. Salvana Wrafton had outdone herself this winter with the stocks of elven wines she had imported from Highmoon. It made the winter evenings more pleasant for the elf. Ninaran dismissed such thoughts immediately. She had to remain focused on Kalarel’s plan. She had not been ready for the adventurers this time but next time they ventured to the Keep, and surely if one amongst them had fallen they would venture back to seek revenge, she would be ready for them.

Carefully, the elf maid picked up her bow and shouldered it and then drew her fur trimmed travelling cloak tight about her neck. She made her way to the gates through which the five companions had just returned with their fallen friend. As she passed through, one of the guards called out to her.
“Out hunting again Ninaran,” called the man at arms.
“Something like that,” Ninaran called back. “I’ll see what I can find.”

With a smile to herself, Ninaran turned off the rode and headed down a well-used path towards a grove of trees beyond which her goal lay. She was still smiling as the darkness beneath the trees engulfed her and hid her from view from the gates.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 13 - Chauntea's Blessing (Part 3)*

“Can you aid her?” Dulvarna asked as she laid Enlishia’s body before the altar of Sister Linora’s small temple. The others for the most part looked askance at the warrior woman but Kel looked over at Dulvarna thoughtfully. She wondered if anyone would ask the same question if she had fallen.

“It is a complicated ritual,” answered Linora. “And I have never performed it before.”
“But you do know how to do it?” Kel pressed. She had not yet studied the complex ritual required to return the dead to life, though she had seen it done.
“Yes, I know how to do it,” answered Sister Linora. “but I do not have the salves required. They are costly besides and cannot be bought in Winterhaven before the spring trade returns.”
“Then where could we buy them?” rumbled Erlmoor, his voice sounding strained.
“You would have to go to Arabel,” Linora answered. “but the cost…”
“How much would it cost?” Thira asked and then faced down Dulvarna and Erlmoor as they turned disapproving eyes upon her. 
“We must know,” she continued. “I for one have little gold despite our successes and can ill afford to assist in this enterprise.”
“Five hundred gold,” said Linora then. “I warned you that such things are costly.”
“I will pay what I can,” said Kel then and Dulvarna looked around again, this time at the dark elf. Erlmoor raised his head and grunted.
“I have precious little to spare,” said Lavren. “Else I would assist.”

The elf turned away then, unable to look at the fallen ranger. He blamed himself for her death for if she had not looked towards him as he teleported over to the island then the slime creature may not have struck her. Nevertheless, he needed the gold he had if he was to survive the trials that no doubt lay ahead. They could not defeat the Keep with empty bellies and dressed in rags, he assured himself. He felt Thira’s arm link with his then and together they walked away down the aisle of the temple.

“You are not alone in this, friend elf,” she whispered softly. “Like as not they would not have the same debate if you or I had fallen. We would already be in the ground beside Mandratan and the others.” They reached the door then and Lavren allowed himself to be led out of the temple into the cold and rapidly darkening night.
“We will have enough,” said Erlmoor sternly. “Enlishia herself had some gold which we can use. And like as not the shield we found is worth something.”
“Then I will write you a letter,” answered Linora. “Enlishia will see the light of day again as soon as you return.” The three companions regarded the priestess with curiosity for a moment and then decided better than to argue with her. The matter was decided.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 13 - Chauntea's Blessing (Part 4)*

“There was a scroll tube,” said Lavren suddenly, looking across at Thira with a desire, no doubt inflamed by the wine he had drunk, that he had not felt since meeting her. She looked at him and raised her eyebrows, the curious curved horns that betrayed her demonic heritage shifting as she did so. They had bought a cask of wine at the bar of the inn and retired to the tiefling’s room as soon as they had returned from the temple. Neither wished the company of the others. Now, Thira was sprawled on her side on the bed of the chamber while Lavren was perched on its edge.

“A scroll tube?” the tiefling questioned at last, pushing herself up onto her elbow.
“On the island,” Lavren elaborated. “Along with the shield and the healing potion.” Thira pulled herself across the bed then until her face was inches from the elf’s.
“Tell me,” she whispered, and he felt her breath on his face.
“There was a map,” said Lavren nervously. He had met his share of women but the tiefling actually made him nervous. The thought excited him a little and inflamed his desire still further.
“A map?” Thira prompted and as she did so she leaned forward until their lips all but touched. At the last she recoiled.
“A map showing the way to the keep from the East Way and marking the kobold lair we defeated,” Lavren answered and leaned forward himself to try to kiss the tiefling. As he drew near, Thira drew back. “And two messages,” he said then, hoping to encourage Thira with information.
“Show me,” she answered, and Lavren did as he was bade without questioning.
“Remember, don’t wet the nodule – unless Kalarel is not receptive to the offer,” Thira read, once Lavren had produced the two messages from his belt. “Then, wet it only from a distance, and then, turn and run. Water will bring the creature out of its dormancy, and it will consume anything it can reach.”
“It means nothing,” said Thira. “Useless.”

Then she laughed and pulled Lavren to her, kissing him fleetingly on the lips before pulling back just as quickly.
“The other,” she demanded, and Lavren obeyed.
“Greetings, Kalarel,” she read aloud once Lavren had handed her the message. “I have recently learned of your activity in the area and have an offer for you. During your time in this region, if you should capture any humanoids, we are eager to buy them. We have duergar allies in Thunderspire in need of slave stock. If you are interested, send an envoy back to me. My messengers will show the way.”
“It is signed, Chief Krand of the Bloodreavers,” Thira finished.
“Thunderspire, is a peak on the western edge of this range,” Thira said then. “It is said to loom over the Hullach Forest to the north of the East Way.” Lavren nodded, wondering why he did not know that and the tiefling did.
“We must go there,” Thira said.
“We must,” Lavren agreed.
“But first….” Thira said.

She did not finish the sentence but simply leapt across the bed and embraced the elf. They tumbled to the wooden floor and began tearing at each others clothing. All thought of the messages, the map and the next day’s journey was gone as at last, they gave in to their passions.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 19, 2008)

*Chapter 13 - Chauntea's Blessing (Part 5)*

Thira looked around the bustling city streets beyond the arch as she passed through the Eastgate, hooded once more as she had learned to always be around those who were deemed to be civilised folk. She looked over at Kel who was similarly hooded and then turned her eyes to Lavren. She winked at him and he smiled. It was late and Thira was anxious to conclude their business so that she and Lavren could retire to one of the city’s inns that he had told her so much about as they had travelled down from the mountains.
“Shall we find the Harvest Altar?” she asked the others then, turning away from Lavren. She made her way over to one of the gate guards, clad as they all were in tabards emblazoned with the Purple Dragon of Cormyr. The tiefling was thankful that her stave was not considered a weapon else she would have been asked to peace bond it as the others had done when they left Winterhaven. Lord Padraig rarely enforced the peace-bonding rule in his small part of Cormyr’s frontier, but elsewhere it was rigidly adhered to.
“We seek the Harvest Altar,” said Thyra softly. “Do you know of it?”
“Aye,” answered the guardsman. “On the far side of town, near the High Horn Gate. Next to the Red Sword.”

Thira thanked the man and the five companions moved off, heading through the centre of Arabel towards the High Horn Gate which Lavren told them was the west gate, directly opposite the East Gate through which they had entered the city. The Red Sword proved to be a tavern and the Harvest Altar a small covered shrine to Chauntea, the Great Mother who brought bountiful crops to all who honoured her. Black wheat sheaves and rotten fruit lay at the foot of the altar while a small shelter had been squeezed against the western wall of the place. A ragged curtain, once fine perhaps, barred the doorway and as the light around the companions faded, a faint orange glow could be seen around the curtain. Kel started toward the doorway but Dulvarna held her back as she and Erlmoor took the lead.
“They are unlikely to welcome hooded strangers,” said the warrior woman.
“Or hooded drow,” rumbled Erlmoor with a fierce glare at the dark elf.

Dulvarna pulled the curtain aside and stepped into the small and cluttered chamber in which the priest of the shrine lived. An unremarkable man with messy brown hair and a short beard turned towards her from the fire at the far end of the chamber. He reached for a mace with his left hand while letting go the spoon he held in his right, allowing it to settle gently into the pot of broth that hung over the fire.
“Who are you?” asked the priest. “What brings you to seek Chauntea’s blessing.”
“We bring a letter from Sister Linora in Winterhaven,” Thira answered as she pushed into the chamber behind Erlmoor.
“We seek unguents and herbs for a ritual to save our friend from death,” said Dulvarna producing the letter from her belt. “We have gold and will pay.”

The priest cracked open the seal of Linora’s letter and read quietly for a moment before looking up at the strangers with sad eyes.
“Alas, the unguents and herbs you require are not here,” he said at last. “They were in a wagon coming from Suzail that was attacked on Calantar’s Way just four days ago. Kobolds took all that was carried and slew three guards.”
“And where do these kobolds lair?” asked Kel. “Have any tracked them or seen them elsewhere.”
“I followed their tracks,” answered the priest. “For Brother Milos is no coward. They dwell within the northern edge of the King’s Forest, in a hidden hall.”
“Then why have the Purple Dragons not sought them out?” asked Erlmoor.
“Alas they worry little about one small wagon and a band of kobolds,” answered Milos. “There are said to be Banites abroad in the city and the garrison worries more about them than anything else.”
“Then we shall seek them out,” said Dulvarna. “For your sake as well as for our friend’s.”
“Can you draw us a map?” asked Lavren.
“I can do better than that,” answered Milos. “I can show you the way.”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 20, 2008)

*Chapter 14 - Kobold Hall (Part 1)*

Thira called light to her staff as Dulvarna led them down the steps into the darkness of the place that Milos named Kobold Hall. He hand wanted to accompany them into the underground chambers but Dulvarna had convinced him that someone was needed to keep watch lest more kobolds return while they were within. He had accepted guard duty grudgingly for Brother Milos was nothing if not courageous though he was often grim and morose as well. 
Once out of sight of the priest both Thira and Kel pulled back their hoods so as to be able to see more clearly around them and no sooner had they done so, than the stairs emerged into a chamber. Dominating the room before them was a long trench filled with a glowing green substance. Beyond the trench, a small reptilian humanoid stood in a shadowy chamber, gaping at the newcomers. It carried a sling, and quickly reached into the pouch at its belt for a stone. It hissed and shouted, “Intruderss! Intruderss!”

Dulvarna charged into the chamber, drawing her sword as she ran, and darted right around the pit. She immediately saw two more kobolds lurking behind a portcullis that barred a corridor to the east.
“He’s not alone!” she called back to the others.
“Why am I not surprised,” answered Lavren.

The elf followed Dulvarna into the chamber, darting right and then backpedalling as he saw the kobolds behind the portcullis. He drew his wand and levelled it at the iron grill, hoping that his aim would be true and that the magic he was about to unleash would pass between the bars. He spoke a word and black, crackling energy seared forth from his wand and passed between the bars. The two kobolds ducked down and the blast passed over their heads. Across the pit, a kobold with a spear emerged from the shadowed far chamber and circled to its right around the pit to come at Lavren from the left. The elf looked back anxiously seeking aid from his companions as another kobold emerged from the far chamber. This one circled the other way and met Dulvarna with its spear. The running warrior woman sought to parry but the spear point drove into her right shoulder and spun her around, dangerously close to the edge of the pit. A sling stone whirred across the pit then and struck Lavren’s arm painfully. He cried out and turned back to face his new opponent.

Kel was next into the chamber and she ran left to meet the kobold coming that way. Her morning star swung out and connected with the kobold’s shoulder, halting its charge and spinning it around on the spot. To the right, one of the kobolds slipped through the portcullis bars and came at Dulvarna with its spear. She half turned to parry but the point drove into her thigh and forced her back a step almost to the edge of the slime-filled pit. Erlmoor came into the chamber last and paused to survey the scene before deciding where best he might aid his companions. He glanced at Kel, battling a kobold alone and despite Lathander’s teachings that told him to welcome any into the light of the morning, he turned to the right to aid Dulvarna.

Thira came into the chamber last and turned her stave at once upon the kobold that Kel fought. She loosed a silver bolt into the creature’s side and sent it reeling away from the dark elf. A sling stone flew out from the portcullis then and struck Erlmoor’s breast palate, jolting him for a moment. He looked towards the kobold behind the iron bars and wondered whether he should deal with that threat first. He decided against it and raised his blade to aid Dulvarna.

Dulvarna herself recovered from the blows struck to her and spun on the spot, her blade scything around her and cutting across the chest of one kobold while gouging the shoulder of the other. Both cried out and stepped back, allowing the warrior woman the chance to move a step away from the edge of the pit. Lavren meanwhile, cursed the kobold slinger and loosed more crackling black energy from his wand, this time towards his new foe. The blast struck the kobold in the chest and sent it staggering backwards.	

To the left of the pit, the kobold Kel faced recovered for a moment and jabbed low with its spear. The dark elf darted to her left, away from the pit but the spear’s blade drove along the side of her ebon-skinned calf, gouging a painful wound. To her right, a sling stone whirred across the pit and struck Lavren on the shoulder, spinning him away to his right. The elf cursed and raised his wand towards his enemy again. Kel glanced briefly at her companion and then lashed out with her morning star, striking the kobold’s side again and sending it dancing back a step.

Another kobold spear stabbed into Dulvarna’s leg and the warrior woman felt her strength waning with the pain of the wounds she had suffered. Beside her, Erlmoor called out a challenge to one of the kobolds and then breathed acid upon the creature and its companion beyond the portcullis. His blade followed the acid breath but the kobold was ready and danced back beyond the reach of the dragonborn’s huge sword.

Thira levelled her staff at the kobold battling Kel once more and loosed another silver bolt of energy. It struck the kobold in the side of the head and seared through the creature’s reptilian skull, felling the creature where it stood. Kel nodded her thanks to the tiefling and then started around the pit again to meet the slinger who yet dogged Lavren on the other side.

From the side passage another sling stone struck Erlmoor, this time on his shoulder and again he wondered whether the slinger beyond the portcullis was worthy of his attention. Again he decided that it was not for even as he advanced on the kobold he faced again, Dulvarna weaved her blade in a graceful figure of eight only for the kobold to deftly duck under it and come at her anew. The warrior woman took a step back and parried the kobold’s spear thrust, swatting the weapon aside. 

Lavren tried to conjure fire within the kobold slinger but the little creature faught off the magical attack and launched a round globe that struck the elf in the chest. It shattered on impact and showered him with sticky glue that held him in place, unable to move from the spot. Kel was on the slinger a moment later, her morning star swinging at the creature. The kobold ducked and then threw down its sling, fumbling for the dagger at its belt. A silver bolt from Thira’s stave struck the creature in the side then and panic filled its eyes.

To the right of the pit, Erlmoor cursed as a spear drove into his leg above the knee. He slashed out with his blade across the chest of the kobold and drew blood but the creature would not fall. A sling stone glanced off the side of the dragonborn’s head and he cursed again, wondering how long it would be before the slinger struck a truly lethal hit. Beside him, Dulvarna stabbed low at the kobold and drove her blade through its hip. It staggered, as blood gushed forth from the terrible wound, and then collapsed to the floor of the chamber.

Lavren’s wand loosed more crackling black energy at the panicked kobold slinger but the blast flew wide and struck the wall beyond the creature. It drew its dagger and darted forward, driving the blade into Kel’s right arm as she moved her morning star to parry. The dark elf brought the weapon up high despite the wound she had suffered and then brought it down on the kobold’s skull. The reptilian creature collapsed to the floor, dead long before it hit the stone. 		

Erlmoor and Dulvarna advanced on the remaining kobold before them. It darted to its left and stabbed out with its spear, nicking Erlmoor’s arm but then retreated, slipping through the bars of the  portcullis. Erlmoor sheathed his blade and grabbed the bars of the portcullis, heaving with all his strength to lift it. The kobold stabbed at him and struck the bars but still Erlmoor could not lift the portcullis. Thira came over to lend what aid she could but Lavren had a more innovative solution. With a word, the elf vanished, only to reappear in the passage beyond the portcullis beyond the two kobolds. He dropped his wand where he stood, pulled forth his sword and plunged it into the back of the kobold. The creature cried out, twisted around and stabbed at the elf with its spear. Lavren darted back and smacked the weapon aside. 

Erlmoor tried to raise the portcullis again and this time, muscles flexing, he raised the gate. No sooner had he done so than he drew forth his sword and swung at the kobold. The creature screeched and ducked, the dragonborn’s sword striking only the stone wall of the passage. Thira lowered her staff a moment later and with an uttered spell, filled the passage with fire. The kobold just beyond the gate was seared to a blackened corpse in moments and collapsed where he stood. The remaining slinger screeched its own terror and pain and back away up the corridor. Dulvarna surged past her companions then with her blade before her and reached the kobold before it could flee. Her sword thrust out and drove into the creature’s chest, bursting forth from its back and piercing its heart as it went. The kobold stared wide-eyed at its killer and then slid off the blade to the stone floor.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 21, 2008)

*Chapter 14 - Kobold Hall (Part 2)*

After finding the northern side chamber empty, Dulvarna led the companions along the eastern passage to its end where it turned right and descended stairs deeper into darkness. The stairs emerged into a chamber containing four stone coffins, all of which showed signs of vandalism and abuse. To the left were six niches along the walls, each holding a suit of armour. At the far end of the chamber, to the east, was a raised section fo floor with a makeshift altar to Tiamat the Dragon Queen set atop it. Three kobolds carrying spears stood in front of the altar.
“More kobolds!” Dulvarna called back to the others who were still descending the stairs.

One of the kobolds immediately darted to its left toward the far wall of the room and moved in front of one of the alcoves. Erlmoor drew his blade in response to Dulvarna’s call and pushed past the others on the stairs to enter the room. He crossed the room diagonally to intercept the advancing kobold. Thira followed the paladin but instead moved left towards the centre of the chamber. As she passed the first coffin a dart the size of a small crossbow bolt flew out from the first alcove and struck the stone of the coffin just behind her. The tiefling turned instinctively and loosed a silver bolt from her staff that struck the suit of armour from which the dart seemed to have come. Her bolt blew off one arm of the suit but left it standing leaving Thira wondering whether she had disabled the trap or not.

Dulvarna drew her blade and charged along the near wall towards the kobolds at the far end of the chamber. She crossed in front of the altar and charged the nearest with her sword held before her. The kobold braced its spear against its foot and turned it to meet the warrior woman. At he last, Dulvarna twisted aside and the spear point drove painfully into her right hip. Another kobold came at Dulvarna from the right but she turned despite the pain of her wound and parried the spear thrust. From the far end of the chamber, Lavren cursed the kobold and loosed black eldritch power from his wand. The kobold ducked and it struck the far wall, searing the stone black. Kel rushed to Dulvarna’s aid moments later, coming at the second kobold from its left. The creature turned its attention to her and the battle began in earnest.

The third kobold saw Erlmoor round a coffin and screeched loudly before darting back at Kel and driving its spear into her side. The drow staggered and twisted around, trying to face both her foes. Without thinking that he was aiding the drow, Erlmoor rushed forward with his blade held high but just as he passed the coffin he was passing, he heard a click under his feet and then a stinging pain as a dart drove into his shoulder blade. He staggered and reeled as dizziness assailed him. The dart had been poisoned, he realised and panic gripped him.

Thira loosed her next magic missile at the kobold that had just attacked Kel and this time it struck home cleanly, searing into the kobold’s shoulder and spinning it around on the spot. Beyond Kel, Dulvarna slashed her own blade across the leg of one kobold and into the calf of another, forcing both to leap back from her. Both came back at her with spear thrust but in a blur of movement, she parried one and then the other. More black crackling energy struck the wall beyond the kobolds leaving Lavren to curse his ill luck while Kel retreated to stand beside Dulvarna. Kel swung out desperately and prayed to Lolth at the same time but her morning star struck nothing but air. Another spear drove into her right leg, this one piercing her thigh and she cursed as she gritted her teeth through the pain. Then, to Kel’s amazement, acid showered the kobolds and gave her a moment’s respite. Erlmoor was coming, she knew then, and she would be safe.

As Erlmoor still reeled from the poisoned dart, Thira loosed another silver bolt towards Kel’s kobold foe, striking it in the side and driving it back from her. Dulvarna meanwhile, thrust low at the kobold to her left, driving her blade into the creature’s thigh and forcing it back from her. The kobold staggered and almost fell before limping forward gingerly. The kobold stabbed tentatively with its spear, allowing Dulvarna to swat it aside easily. Her other foe thrust its own spear at her then and she twisted and parried that just as easily.

Lavren levelled his wand at Kel’s foe, determined to aid the drow this time. He uttered the arcane phrase of his spell and unleashed the deadly, black, crackling energy. The bolt seared into the kobold’s left side and burned a hole through the creature before narrowly missing its companion who faught Dulvarna behind it. The stricken kobold looked down at the gaping hole through its abdomen, turned to look at the elf and then pitched forward at the feet of its drow opponent. Kel turned her attention to the nearest of Dulvarna’s enemies but the warrior woman barely needed her aid. Erlmoor was upon the kobold a heartbeat later forcing the kobold to duck and dance to evade morning star and blade alike. Thira started forward to lend what aid she could to the battle only for her to hear another click underfoot and for a dart to drive into her right side. She had seen Erlmoor recover from the poison but that made the nausea and dizziness no less unpleasant. She reeled and staggered while Lavren rushed to aid her.

Dulvarna feinted to the left to deceive the kobold to her left and then slashed her blade back across, cutting open the creature’s throat. It staggered and fell as Dulvarna’s blade bit into the shoulder of the remaining kobold. The creature staggered and thrust out with its spear but Dulvarna’s blade was already there to meet the thrust, driving the spear low into the stone floor. A bolt of black energy struck the kobold a moment later, Lavren having decided that he could do little to aid Thira. The kobold staggered and made to raise its spear but it had no strength left. Kel’s morning star crushed its skull before it knew its doom and it collapsed beside its companions.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 22, 2008)

*Chapter 14 - Kobold Hall (Part 3)*

A pouch of gold had been left on the altar which the companions shared between them before binding the worst of their hurts and moving on. More stairs descended from the south east corner of the altar chamber and these emerged into a chamber that looked like it had once been a tomb. The kobolds had since transformed it into what the could almost be called a playground. Four stone coffins lay in the centre of the chamber with a sludge-filled pit between them. At the far end of the room was a pair of double doors flanked by two raised platforms, both ten feet above the floor level with two kobolds stood on each platform. Arrayed on the coffins were several animal skulls, all of them arranged in small piles. One kobold held a sludge-drenched stone tied to a long rope that was secured in the ceiling.

Lavren was first into the chamber, darting left along the nearest wall and drawing his wand as he went. He cursed the nearest kobold, a sling wielder and then loosed purple rays from his wand at both kobolds on the nearest ledge. One pitched backwards, a hole blasted in its chest while the other, the slinger, fell back wounded. The first dropped the slime covered stone to the platform and the rope fell slack. A kobold hurled a spear from the other ledge and Lavren flailed an arm at it to knock it aside.

Behind the elf, Erlmoor charged past Dulvarna and Kel, surveyed the scene for a moment and circled around the coffins to the far wall. He hoped to make it to the doors but doubtless the kobolds would have other ideas. Kel circled the other way, passing Lavren and making straight for the double doors. She reached them before the dragonborn and ducked back out of sight of the ledges while looking down to see whether the doors would be easily opened. She doubted it. If they were secured from the other side, which surely they must be, they would be tough to open as they were sturdily made of thick wood. She heard a skittering from the other side and knew that enemies lurked within. She and Erlmoor would have to attack together. A heartbeat later, Dulvarna reached the doors, also ahead of Erlmoor.

“Sounds like more kobolds,” said Kel, nodding her head towards the door.
“Then I hope they’ve made their peace with Tiamat,” answered Dulvarna.
A sling stone struck Lavren’s shoulder and knocked him back against the wall but then Thira was beside him, loosing a blue bolt from her stave towards the kobold slinger. It struck the kobold and sent it reeling back against the wall at its back. A stone whizzed past from the other ledge and struck the wall beside Lavren with a loud crack. Lavren looked to Thira and winked but as he did so, he saw a look of alarm cross her face. He looked back towards the platform and saw that another kobold had picked up the slime-covered stone and had swung it back on the rope before letting it go. The stone flew down towards Lavren and struck him full in the chest, spinning him away from the wall and pitching him into the pit of slime. The sticky sludge engulfed him and filled his mouth until he pushed himself to his feet and spat it out. He tried to climb out then but found himself held fast in the pit and all but helpless. He tried again with all his might and dragged his limbs free but no sooner had he done so and begun to climb the rough wall than his feet slipped and he tumbled back into the pit once more. As he recovered his balance once more and righted himself, another form that he realised must be Thira pitched over the edge to splash into the sticky slime beside him. With a gasp and a cough, she regained her feet and looked over to him.
“Nicely done,” she said.
“Likewise,” he answered.

Kel smashed into the doors with her armoured shoulder and with a great crack, they fell open, the bar on the other side broken in two. Within, two dragon-like creatures, the size of wolves hissed and spat before leaping at the intruders. One seized the dark elf’s arms as she raised her morning star and dragged her towards it, tearing flesh as it did so. Kel pulled her arms free of the creature’s dagger-sharp teeth but shed blood, skin and flesh as she did so. Dulvarna stepped into the corridor beside the dark elf and slashed her blade at both, drawing blood and forcing them back from the drow. Behind them, a pottery globe of sticky glue landed beside Erlmoor as the dragonborn moved to aid his companions, missing him by no more than a foot. He cursed and looked up at the sling wielder who still stood on the northern platform and wondered if he could yet get to him. A sling stone smashed into the coffin hurled from the other ledge and reminded Erlmoor of his vulnerability. He had to get up onto one of the ledges, he decided then, and started towards the northern one, ducking a hurled spear as he went.

Lavren pulled himself free of the slime at last and clambered up the wall to the chamber above. He looked down longingly at Thira, knowing he should have tried to aid her, but knowing also that he could likely do little. She would have to free herself. She would understand he assured himself. He turned towards the nearest ledge as the kobold there picked up the slime covered stone to swing at him once more. Levelling his wand he loosed black, crackling energy at the creature but at the last it ducked and the blast struck the stone behind its head. With a wicked grin, the kobold raised the stone and took aim.

Another javelin struck the floor near Erlmoor’s feet but he paid it no mind. He was almost at the foot of the northern ledge now and with a leap, he began to climb. A kobold stabbed at him clumsily with its spear while holding the slime-covered rock with its other arm and its chin. Erlmoor drew his sword, which he had sheathed while he climbed and turned to face the kobolds on the ledge. He roared and panic filled them. There would be no escape.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 23, 2008)

*Chapter 14 - Kobold Hall (Part 4)*

Kel prayed for healing as she watched the drake before her and then, as it darted forward, she changed her prayer and swung at the creature. She ducked left and struck its flank, forcing it away from her towards Dulvarna and marking it with a glowing symbol of a spider where her blow had struck home. The creature hissed, spat and then rushed at her, rearing back to tear and her throat and push her to the ground with its front legs. Kel fell but scrabbled out from under the beast as warm blood flowed down her chest from her torn throat. The dark elf pushed herself to her feet and spat out blood while holding her morning star before her. Her enemy looked for the moment of weakness in which it would finish her and Kel knew that she could do nothing to stop it when it took its chance. Thinking only to save herself, Kel retreated from the corridor and left Dulvarna to fight both drakes. 

Dulvarna became a whirlwind then, filling the corridor with the steel of her single blade. She struck at one drake and then the other, leaving both bleeding and drawing screeches of pain from both. They surveyed their enemy with cautious, predatory eyes as if wondering whether this prey was truly worth taking down at all. They decided almost as one to try again at least and darted forward once more. Outside the doors, Kel crouched back against the wall as a sling stone skipped off the stone floor nearby and wondered how she could yet aid her companions in this battle. Even as she wondered, she felt blinding pain and looked down to see a spear protruding from her side. Raising her gaze, she saw a kobold on the southern ledge leaning out over the chamber so that his aim would be true. The dark elf felt a now familiar nausea and then blackness took her as she slumped down against the wall.

Thira pulled herself free of the slime and clambered up the rough wall of the pit only to slip as Lavren had and tumble back into the pit. Lavren heard her cry out and looked over the edge of the pit just as she splashed into the slime. He looked up at the two ledges and heard a whirring sound. From the ledge on the right came a sling stone, faster than her could see and as he turned to loo, the missile struck him in the forehead. Lavren saw blinding lights for a moment and then blackness took him.

The kobold before Erlmoor dropped the slime covered stone to the ledge and raised its spear. It stabbed at him but he swatted the spear aside and roared, spraying both kobolds on the ledge with acid. Both kobolds collapsed as the acid seared their faces and eyes and Erlmoor rushed down the stairs to join the battle with the drakes. As he reached the bottom of the stairs, the dragonborn had a prayer on his lips and his blade glowed white as he drove it into the flank of the nearest drake. The creature screeched and collapsed but the dragonborn paid it no mind and strode on to meet Dulvarna. The warrior woman came forward to meet the paladin, slashing her blade across the snout of the remaining drake and driving it back before her. She smiled at the dragonborn and he roared again, this time in triumph. The drake darted forward but Dulvarna stepped back and dodged right to avoid its fiercesome jaws. 

Erlmoor plunged his blade into its back leg and the creature reared and screeched but its agony was not over. As it came down from rearing, Dulvarna was waiting and her sword was before her. The beast drove itself onto that sharp point until it pierced the creature’s spine and emerged from its back. Dulvarna met its terrible gaze barely an inch from her face as the light faded from its eyes and then she turned her blade so that the drake slid down to join its companion. Without a second thought, Dulvarna waved Erlmoor on and rushed down the corridor to the right hand turn that she knew had to lead up to the second ledge. She rounded the corner and came face to face with a kobold and his spear. Erlmoor rounded the corner just behind Dulvarna and slashed out with his blade, cutting down the kobold without breaking his stride. Together, the two started up the stairs to the southern ledge.

Thira pulled herself up over the edge of the pit, grateful that she was free of it at last. She stayed low, knowing that the kobolds on the ledges would likely be waiting for her to emerge. Next to the pit she found Lavren, still breathing but with a nasty wound to the head that had bled badly to matt his hair with crimson. Hastily, she pulled rags from her belt pouch and began to bind the elf’s wounds, desperately trying to save him, without realising that she had sat up to do so. Thira heard whirring an instant before pain and white light exploded in her head and then the blackness took her. Thira collapsed across Lavren and with her last spark of thought, Thira wondered if she would die like this, draped across her lover. Somehow, she found it fitting.

Outside the doors, Kel felt blinding pain once more but recognised that as a sign that she still lived. Her eyes flicked open and she surveyed the chamber without moving, lest the kobolds on the ledge still be watching. She saw the fallen forms of Thira and Lavren and knew she had to aid them. She only hoped that she could cross the chamber to them without being hit by a sling stone or a spear.

Dulvarna reached the ledge first and found the two kobolds still facing the chamber seeking targets. The warrior woman rushed them silently, slashing her blade across the back of one and carrying the blow through to bury her blade in the side of the other. The second kobold fell but the other dropped its sling and turned, fumbling for a dagger at its belt. The kobold drew the dagger and stabbed at Dulvarna who swatted the small blade aside. Erlmoor reached the ledge then and the kobold began to panic. The dragonborn slashed at the creature wildly and forced it back to the edge but though it knew its cause was hopeless, it refused to yield.

Lavren’s eyes opened and he looked down at Thira who was draped across him. She needed his aid but he could not risk being struck again by the kobolds on the ledge. Desperately, he craned his head around to survey the eastern end of the room and saw Kel creeping across towards him. Twisting the other way, he saw the last of the kobold sling wielders had more to worry about than enemies in the chamber below.
“Kel, hurry,” he called out. “It is safe.”

The dark elf rushed over to the tiefling and the elf and knelt beside Thira. She began to pray softly while placing her hand on Thira’s forehead. Pale blue light spread over Thira and almost at once, her eyes flew open. She rose from where she lay warily, fearful of the slime covered stone as much as the slingshot and spears of the kobolds. Thira rose and turned towards the southern ledge, levelling her stave at the last kobold there. At a word, a silver bolt lanced forth and struck the wall close to the kobold. The creature screeched and jumped to its left only to meet Dulvarna’s blade as it slashed across. 

The kobold slashed out desperately with its dagger, drawing blood along Dulvarna’s forearm. The warrior wondered what kept this creature fighting. Surely whatever kobold led this band must be fiercesome indeed for it to inspire such fear of surrender in its followers. Black energy crackled from Lavren’s wand to strike the ledge at the kobold’s feet but still the creature faught on. It ducked a swing from Erlmoor’s blade but as it came back up, Dulvarna’s sword cut across and cut through its neck, beheading it where it stood. Its headless body toppled backwards over the ledge while its bloody head landed at Dulvarna’s feet. The battle was won at last.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 15 - The True Threat (Part 1)*

“We must rest,” said Thira once the companions had tended to the worst of their wounds and were gathered in the hallway beside the fallen drakes. “Kel has suffered most of all of us and will not survive another battle.”
“Though I am stronger than Thira suggests, rest would serve us all well,” said Kel. “We cannot fight on forever against these enemies.”

Lavren and Dulvarna nodded their agreement while Erlmoor only grunted his assent and so Dulvarna led the companions from the hall to the forest outside where it was now late in the afternoon. They had arrived at the hall a little after midday and it seemed strange that so little time had passed while they had faught three bands of kobolds in the tunnels below. Erlmoor and Dulvarna moved logs across the entrance to the hall and then the companions settled down at a camp that Brother Milos had already made. A broth hung over the fire that smelled much as the one he had been preparing at his shrine the day before and each made a bed of dead ferns and last year’s rotting leaves. They watched in turns with Milos insisting on taking his turn and the night passed quietly with none disturbing their rest either from the wider forest or from within the halls themselves.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 15 - The True Threat (Part 2)*

The hall where the drakes lay dead led on until it opened into a wide chamber with a 20-foot tall ceiling. Ahead was a 10-foot tall wall that left passages open to both right and left but that was all that the companions could note for suddenly, the sound of cracking timbers echoed through the hall. The floor shook, dust cascaded down from the ceiling, and something big and heavy hurtled towards them.

From the shadows to the left swooped a pale white dragon-like creature with a birdlike beak filled with small needle-sharp teeth. It dived at Dulvarna with a shriek and then climbed away to swoop over the top of the wall in the centre of the room. A kobold appeared atop the central wall whirring a sling and with a flourish it hurled a stone at Dulvarna. It struck her shoulder with a loud crack and drove her back a step but though the pain was blinding, something else grabbed her attention then. From the right, a huge boulder, presumably the source of the shaking and rumbling, rolled down from a raised platform to the right. Lavren rushed into the room and darted right, crossing the boulder’s path even as it began to rumble towards the central raised wall.
“More kobolds on a platform on the far side,” Lavren called back and then he uttered a phrase in elven that summoned purple rays from his wand that lanced towards the kobolds on the platform. One hit home and sent a kobold reeling while the other struck the stone behind the kobolds. 	

Thira darted forth next, following Lavren and lowering her staff to loose a silver bolt that struck the unwounded kobold on the far ledge. This kobold was dressed in rag-tag robes and a leather jerkin while he held a wand in his hand. The bolt struck him and sent him reeling back around the corner of the ledge so that he had some cover. Thira heard the rumbling boulder and made to leap aside but she was too slow and the huge stone struck her and knocked her to the floor. The boulder rolled on, struck the central structure and then turned right following subtle gradients in the floor. A sling stone skipped across the floor close to Thira and she turned her attention to the central structure where a second kobold had climbed atop the whirl and was even now, loading another stone into his sling.

Dulvarna drew her sword and rushed around the central structure in the opposite direction to Lavren and Thira. She saw the ledge on the far wall and immediately saw the steps that led up to it. As a kobold turned his shield towards her, she started up the steps with her blade in her hands. With her blade held high, she rushed the kobold there as another turned its shield towards her and leveled its short sword. The first kobold stabbed out with its sword and she brought her heavy blade across to parry. She hoped that Erlmoor was behind her somewhere for she would soon need his aid.

Kel darted right after Lavren and Thira but kept closer to the central structure. There had to be a way in, she reasoned, and she would find it. The doors were in the south wall of the central structure but barred from the inside so once again, Kel shoved her shoulder against the wood. With a crack, the doors burst open, the bar within hanging loose from a broken bracket. Two ladders led up to the walls within and she ran for the nearest one.

Erlmoor drew his sword and followed Dulvarna, reaching the bottom of the stairs only a little behind her. The stairs were narrow and he saw no way to aid the warrior woman so he turned his attention back to the main chamber. He saw the drake swoop down into the central structure and, without knowing that Kel was within, wondered what it had seen. He looked back to Dulvarna parrying desperately and made up his mind. He would deal with the drake. Determinedly, and with one eye on the boulder rolling down from his left, he started towards the central structure.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 25, 2008)

*Chapter 15 - The True Threat (Part 3)*

A sling stone struck Thira’s shoulder blade from behind and she twisted on the spot to seek out this new foe. The other slinger now stood on the corner of the central structure and was facing Thira and Lavren. From the far ledge, the robed kobold was chanting and the rest of the kobolds were now whooping with glee. Thira paid them no mind as she leveled her staff while beside her, Lavren cursed the robed kobold in elven. His black energy was loosed first and it struck the kobold full in the chest, sending him backwards into the alcove behind the ledge once more. Thira loosed her silver bolt at kobold who had just struck her with a stone but the creature ducked and the bolt blasted into the darkness at the far side of the room. The boulder rumbled around the central structure and cleared the view of the first kobold slinger then. His stone was ready but so was Thira. She ducked and the stone whirred over her head to strike the base of the ledge on which the boulder had sat.

Dulvarna lashed out with her sword but struck only the dragonscale shield of one of the kobolds before her. The creature feinted left and then stabbed its blade right, scoring a painful hit on the side of Dulvarna’s thigh. The other saw its chance and stabbed its blade in from the left, driving it into Dulvarna’s shoulder. She staggered and stepped back down one step of the stairway. She would need aid here as she had first guessed, though the stairs were too narrow. Her only option, she decided, was to lure the kobolds out.

Kel turned as the drake landed beside her and then leapt back as it tried to bite her. She drew her morning star and swung at the creature, striking its birdlike snout and causing it to recoil with a screech. Erlmoor burst into the room behind the creature and pulled up short as he saw the drow battling the drake. His hesitation was only momentary and in a heartbeat he was charging at the drake’s slashing tail to aid the drow he did not trust. The drake darted forward then and Kel reacted too slowly. It seized her leg at the thigh and tore at it, spinning her around to her left and almost dragging her from her feet. She hoped that Erlmoor had no second thoughts for the drake would surely finish her without him.

Another sling stone struck the floor near Thira emphasizing her exposed position. As if to add to the message, the robed kobold called forth a glowing blue orb that appeared in his hand. He threw it at Thira and it struck her upraised arm as she raised her stave to try to fend it off. A chilling cold settled over the limb and she cried out. Lavren roared his anger in response and loosed more black energy toward the ledge. It struck only stone this time and the robed kobold seemed to grin in response. Thira lowered her staff towards the kobold and loosed another silver bolt with unerring accuracy. The bolt struck the kobold in the chest, seared through his breastbone and pierced his heart. With a gasp, the kobold pitched from the ledge to the chamber floor below. Another sling stone struck the floor close to Thira but she could only smile as she watched the demise of her enemy.

Dulvarna slashed wildly at the kobolds and then danced backward down the steps towards the bottom. Sure enough, both followed her but they could no longer fight side by side. One led and the other followed and she parried the lead kobold’s attacks with ease. She looked across to see if anyone could aid her but Erlmoor and Kel had both disappeared into the central structure and Lavren and Thira seemed preoccupied with the sling wielding kobolds atop the walls. Dulvarna turned her attention back to her enemies and resigned herself to defeating them alone.

Kel prayed to Lolth and swung her morningstar again, striking the drake on the side of the head this time. She marked the beast with a glowing spider as her prayer ended and Erlmoor, despite his lip curling in distaste, rushed at the creature again. He prayed as he came at the creature, too and as the creature tried to turn, he plunged his blade, glowing now with radiant fire, into the drake’s back. The steel, now blessed by Lathander, drove through the creature’s spine and into its lungs. With a strangled screech, the drake collapsed on the stone floor and breathed its last.

A sling stone struck the side of Thira’s head hard and skittered off her curled horns to crack into the stone floor. She saw lights and felt the room spin around her but then she righted herself and picked out the enemy who had so wounded her. Lavren had picked him out too and the elf leveled his wand while uttering elven phrases. He tried to call fire from within the kobold but failed and so Thira leveled her stave. The tiefling loosed a silver bolt at the kobold but the missile flew wide of the target and vanished into the darkness at the far end of the room once more. The boulder rumbled round and ground to a stop, half blocking the broken doors to the central structure and from the right, another sling stone whirred past.
“We have to move from her!” Thira called to Lavren.
“Agreed,” he answered and they both started towards the central chamber.

Dulvarna weaved her blade in a graceful figure of eight and then darted forward, driving her blade into the kobold’s hip. The creature cried out and staggered and again the warrior woman darted back from her foe. The kobold tried to follow but staggered and nearly fell. Instead, its companion pushed past it and dived at Dulvarna, it’s blade piercing her shoulder and driving the scales of her armour into her flesh. She staggered and cursed but then raised her blade to defend herself again. The battle would be close, she decided, but perhaps she could defeat both foes after all.

Kel climbed the ladder and rushed along the wall towards the nearest kobold. She swung out with her morningstar but at the last the creature ducked and the dark elf nearly toppled off the wall. The kobold turned and threw down its sling while reaching for the dagger at its belt. Kel glanced behind her and saw Erlmoor climb up the ladder behind her and then circle around the wall the other way to attack the kobold opposite. Silently, she wished him well as she turned back to her own foe. The kobold had drawn his dagger now and darted forward, stabbing with the weapon. Kel swatted the thrust aside with her morningstar but stepped back to be sure of her footing. The kobold came on after her but then was struck from behind by black, crackling energy. A silver bolt struck the kobold a moment later and all but pitched it from the wall. Staggering and dazed, the creature raised its dagger again, seemingly determined, as all the others in the hall had been, to go down fighting.

Dulvarna twisted on the spot and slashed at the kobold’s hamstring but the sly creature jumped forward and dodged the blow while slamming its shield into Dulvarna’s chest to force her back. The kobold with the wounded hip leapt down from the steps, undoubtedly landing painfully but without a cry of pain, before Dulvarna. Its blade darted out and she parried the thrust and this time did not retreat. She could see her companions up on the wall, engaged in their own battles. No aid was coming for Dulvarna. It was up to her to defeat these two.

Kel slammed her morningstar into the chest of the dazed kobold before her and sent him tumbling from the wall into the outer chamber. She turned around and started back toward the ladder as Erlmoor slashed his blade across the chest of his own foe. Lavren cursed the creature from the main chamber floor and loosed his own crackling, black energy and then Thira sent a silver bolt towards the creature. The magic missile seared through the creature’s skull, bursting forth from the other side and narrowly missing Erlmoor as it did so. The kobold pitched from the wall into the inner chamber to lie beside the drake and Erlmoor made his own way down from the wall.

Dulvarna feinted to the right and then reversed her blade, sweeping it across towards the wounded kobold. With its hip crippled, the creature reacted too slowly to the changer of direction and the blade slashed in under its shield and into its belly. With a gasp, the creature staggered and collapsed at Dulvarna’s feet. Kel charged from the central chamber and rushed across the room, her morningstar swinging out to strike the remaining kobold in the small of the back. It staggered but turned to meet this new foe, only to see Erlmoor rushing to join the drow and roaring as he came. Acid spewed from the dragonborn’s mouth and his blade sang out as he raised his voice in prayer. The kobold shrank back against the side of the stairs and threw down its blade.
“Sssurrender,” it said in poor common.
Dulvarna nodded and the kobold became a prisoner.


----------



## Caldarion (Oct 26, 2008)

This is great Medriev!  I'm thoroughly enjoying it!  Keep up the good work!  Have you had a chance to visit my story site at D&D 4e The Order of the Vanguard | A Tale of Mythgara  I'd be interested in your comments.  Thanks =)


----------



## Medriev (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep. Loved the first two chapters as I posted on your thread.

Will catch up with the rest and post again.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 26, 2008)

*Chapter 15 - The True Threat (Part 4)*

Lavren quickly laid claim to the robed kobold’s wand but within the pouch on his belt, Dulvarna found a parchment and a small silver key.
“The parchment says there is a door to the north,” said Dulvarna once she had examined it. “The writing is crude but the runes are Thorass and it is in the common tongue.”		
“Door to north lead to big treasure,” said the capture kobold then, now disarmed. “Key will open, key will open.”
“Kobolds rarely lie to their captors,” said Kel. “They are usually too afraid of the consequences.” She looked pointedly at the kobold who scrambled back from her.
“Bind him anyway,” said Lavren, pulling a coil of rope from his belt.
“Do it,” said Dulvarna, though she disliked the idea.

The kobold shrieked and scrambled back from the elf but Lavren was quicker and soon he had the kobold’s hands and feet bound behind him. Together, they turned towards the north passage and made their way inside.

The key slotted into a carefully crafted and well hidden keyhole and when turned, the end of the passageway slid away into the left wall. Beyond, a long winding passage led the companions deeper and deeper into the earth. Eventually, the finely worked stone tunnels gave way to natural passages and then, at last, the passage opened into a large cavern. The air in the cavern was unnaturally cold and in the centre of the room was a large pool of frozen dark water. They looked around but saw no signs of life and the cavern itself was utterly quiet.
“Something comes,” said Thira. She had heard something beyond the pool, as though a claw scraped on rock. Thira moved to the right with her stave at the ready while the others looked around in confusion.
“I heard it too,” Said Kel, drawing her morningstar and starting towards the frozen pool. Even as she did so, there was a flurry of movement from the far end of the cavern as around a pillar came a creature from nightmare. It was a winged beast covered in scales of purest white. Its teeth were as long as daggers and its body was as long as a wagon, ending in a long, white tail. Along its back and along the tail were ridges and in its pale, blue eyes gleamed a fierce intelligence.
“What is it?” asked Kel, though she feared she knew the answer.
“It’s a dragon,” called Thira from the right. “A white dragon.” The dragon reared back and breathed frost at Kel and the dark elf, paralysed by fear, could do nothing but stand and watch.

Thira stepped around the pillar close to her and moved to the edge of the frozen pool, lowering her stave as she came. With a word, she loosed a shimmering arrow of green, glowing liquid that flew towards the dragon but the beast turned aside and the arrow burst against the wall in a spray of sizzling acid. Lavren darted along the south wall of the cavern and drew the wand he had taken from the kobold chieftain. He leveled the new wand and called forth fire from within the dragon, the spell that had failed him in the halls, thus far. Again the spell failed but succeeded in drawing the dragon’s attention. Slowly, the huge beast moved towards the elf.

Kel met the dragon before it ever got to Lavren and swung out with her morningstar to strike the dragon on the foreleg. It screeched and reared, turning towards her instead. Dulvarna and Erlmoor rushed forward to aid the drow but they could not possibly reach her in time. The dragon snapped at the drow and Kel simply ducked, leaving the white wyrm to snap at nothing but air. Thira launched a silver bolt at the dragon that struck the dragon beneath its wing while Lavren gestured with his wand and chanted in elven. The dragon screeched, though none could see what assailed the wyrm and it reeled around, retreating from the imaginary onslaught it faced. 

Kel paused for breath and Dulvarna and Erlmoor surged past her. The warrior woman reached the dragon first, her blade weaving before her and then darting forward to tear at the dragon’s snout. She twisted around the side to strike at the dragon’s leg then but it had recovered from the nightmares that Lavren had conjured and skittered back so that she could not get past its mouth and claws. Erlmoor roared and spewed acid from his mouth but the wyrm darted back out of the way. The dragonborn chased it back, praying to Lathander as he went but his blade struck only the scales of the wyrm’s chest before he was driven away himself. The dragon lashed out with a claw and knocked the dragonborn reeling before roaring its own triumph. It would not be beaten in its own lair.

Thira circled back around the pillar next to her and picked her way across the cavern floor until she could see the dragon’s back. Leveling her stave, she uttered a phrase that called forth fire and unleashed flame against the wyrm. The dragon reared and twisted so that the flames barely touched its scales and then, as it came, down, it turned its neck to regard Thira with fierce eyes. 

From the other side of the wyrm, Lavren called on the innate power of his wand to ignite witchfire within the dragon but once more the spell failed and the dragon remained unhurt. Kel charged back into the fray with her morningstar swinging out while Dulvarna and Erlmoor struck at the wyrm whenever they could. Dulvarna landed a mighty blow on the wyrm’s shoulder and as she did, Erlmoor came in at the beast from the other side. His blade slashed along the dragon’s neck and with a screech it turned around towards the dragonborn. Suddenly, the dragon reared back and with a roar, it breathed frost once again. Erlmoor stepped towards the dragon and evaded its breath but Dulvarna and Kel were seared by the terrible frost. Thira cried out, fearing for Lavren, and loosed a hail of silver bolts from her staff, each striking the dragon. The dragon roared its agony and breathed again, the terrible frost felling Dulvarna and Kel together while wounding Erlmoor. Lavren cried out and unleashed a wild hail of black bolts of energy, only one of which struck the dragon. The wyrm was struck a terrible blow, though, the black fire, searing one side of its face and drawing another screech of pain from its maw. Erlmoor struck  at the dragon with a prayer on his lips and as his blade cut the wyrm’s flank, white light washed over him and spread to Kel and Dulvarna. Dulvarna opened her eyes while lying quite still and winked at Erlmoor. His heart sang and hope was reborn within him. There could be victory still, he decided, and boldly, he began to sing a hymn to the Morninglord.

Thira and Lavren loosed silver bolts and black flame at the dragon but it paid them no mind. The dragon called Szartharrax existed to serve Tiamat and would not be felled by mere treasure-seekers. He lashed out wildly with his claws but the dragonborn was quick and ducked under each blow. The paladin retreated before the dragon and held out its sword, unleashing blinding light from it that seared the dragon like flame. The wyrm screeched again and lunged forward blindly, over the bodies of the fallen. Something seared into the dragon’s back and Szartharrax knew that it was the accursed tiefling wizard with her equally accursed staff. The dragon cast around for the dragonborn but could not find the creature. He ducked instinctively as warlock flame seared close to his head and then suddenly, he knew his mistake. Pain seared his belly and hot blood flowed down his back legs. One of the fallen creatures was not dead and it had stabbed him! Szartharrax screeched again in pain and tried to turn to reach the creature. 

Erlmoor slashed at the dragon’s nose but the frost breath still slowed him and his blow glanced off to the side. The dragon slashed a claw at his shoulder and sent him reeling away but as he moved, he felt the effects of the frost leaving him. He turned to his right and stopped there, blade in front of him, the dragon, small by the standards of its kind, snarling before him. With a roar, he charged, and as he did so, Thira and Lavren loosed their magic and Dulvarna charged at the dragon’s back. Szartharrax fell then, struck at almost the same moment by black eldritch flame, a silver bolt of arcane energy and the blades of a warrior woman and a dragonborn. The wyrm screeched one last time and slumped to the floor of the cavern, narrowly missing Kel’s fallen form.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chapter 16 - Getting Back (Part 1)*

“These were all that we found,” said Lavren, unwrapping a blanket and revealing the unguents and herbs that they had recovered from a small chest at the back of the dragon’s lair. They had also found a gem, some gold and the fine enchanted longsword that the elf now wore at his belt but Brother Milos was not interested in those.

“They are all here,” said the priest after a few moments. “You have done very well to recover them. And from a dragon, you say. If only such adventures fell to me.”
“We also found a parchment,” said Lavren, looking to the others to see if they minded him revealing this. They seemed not to so he pressed on. “It was an offer of alliance from someone a hobgoblin chieftain called Khurbok of Thunderspire.” Lavren and Thira shared a knowing look for it was not the first time that they had found mention of Thunderspire but they had not yet revealed their knowledge to the others.

“Do you know of this Thunderspire?” Erlmoor asked slowly.
“Thunderspire,” said Milos thoughtfully. “It is a peak on the southern edge of the vale of the Immerflow. Few go there openly now for there are said to be hidden tunnels beneath it and a market where those of the surface world can trade with the Underdark.”
“Khurbok is dead,” said Dulvarna then. “And Enlishia will remain so if we do not return with from here with what we sought.”
“Agreed,” said Kel, hooded once more. “How much of this do we need and how much will it cost?”
“I will give you what you need for three hundred gold,” said Milos as he began to separate out the different salves and unguents on the blanket laid beside the campfire. “You have done Chauntea a great service this day and are worthy of her blessing.”

Dulvarna, Erlmoor and Kel counted out the gold that they would give and then Dulvarna added a share from Enlishia’s own pouch that she now carried on her belt alongside her own. Once three hundred coins were gathered, they handed them to Milos in another pouch.
“Will you come back to Arabel with me?” he asked.
“We will take you to the gates only,” answered Dulvarna. “We must make haste back to Winterhaven.”


----------



## Medriev (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chapter 16 - Getting Back (Part 2)*

Dusk was fast approaching as the small band drew near to Winterhaven and climbed the side trail off the East Way to the village gates. As they drew near, they knew that something was wrong for the gates were already closed and several figures stood with weapons drawn on the parapet above. One of the figures, Lord Padraig, waved as they drew near and called out.
“We are in peril!” he shouted. “Several villagers have disappeared and the dead of the cemetery have risen. We fear these creatures will emerge to assail the gates and drag us all away!!”
“We will go to the graveyard and deal with whatever lurks there,” Thira said at once.
“Then may the gods speed your way,” called back Lord Padraig and together, the five companions turned away from the village gates, taking a trail to the right around the hill and through a grove of trees to the graveyard where Deloak, Mandratan and Brother Gevarn lay. As they walked along the trail, a terrible doom fell over them all. If their companions were among those who had now risen, this would be a terrible task indeed.

Out of the dusk loomed the fence wrought of iron bars that enclosed the cemetery and within, they saw that the gravestones were densely packed. Three mausoleums sat amid the markers and the soil around some graves seemed disturbed. A sickly glow pulsed from somewhere near the largest of the mausoleums. Each of the five drew weapons as they entered the graveyard and Thira called light to her staff, more for comfort, than because it was needed. Slowly they made their way along the path, noting that the tombs of their companions lay undisturbed near the gate. All was quiet and as they neared the centre of the graveyard, the five were beginning to think that a false alarm had been called. It was then that the dead burst from the soil around them and lurched to the attack.

Two skeletons lurched at Erlmoor from behind and stabbed at him with old, rust-covered swords while another blocked the path in front of Dulvarna. From the largest mausoleum burst two dogs with rotten, torn flesh and rabid jaws. One darted past the skeleton in front of Dulvarna and leapt at the woman. Dulvarna twisted aside and swatted it to the floor with her elbow. She stabbed down at it but the creature rolled away and her blade only nicked its foul flesh. 

Erlmoor turned and lashed out with his sword, smashing one skeleton apart with one blow but more were coming. One lurched past Erlmoor and stabbed at Thira. The tiefling leapt back and leveled her staff  but still more came on. One stabbed Erlmoor in the leg but as it did so, Kel’s voice rose in prayer and she held forth the fiendish foot which now bore Lolth’s symbol of a spider with the head of a drow. Pale blue light seared out from the dark elf and struck the undead hound and the skeleton beside it. The skeleton burst apart into bones and dust while the hound was driven back, away from Dulvarna. Lavren twisted around and lashed out with his wand, sending crackling black fire towards one skeleton. It seared past his foe and he cursed the undead creature in elven, promising it a worse fate with his next spell. Arrows began striking the ground and clattering off the mausoleum next to the group then as more skeletons pulled forth bows instead of the swords they all carried at their belts. An arrow drove into Kel’s shoulder from behind and she cried out, turning on the spot to seek out her attacker. There, standing amongst the undead, was an elf woman with shoulder length, brown hair and dark eyes. Slowly, she raised her bow for another shot and Kel wondered where she had seen the elf before.

Thira retreated and leveled her staff at the skeleton that had attacked her. With an uttered phrase a blue bolt burst from its tip and seared through the skeleton, blasting it into dust and shards of bone. She turned and saw another stab its blade into Lavren’s leg while behind her, another undead hound burst from the large mausoleum to run at Kel. An arrow flew past Thira then from the bow of yet another skeleton. More arrows flew across the graveyard, thudding into the turf or clattering off stone until one struck Thira, driving into her calf. She cried out and turned to see the skeleton who had fired, standing beside the elf woman. Another pierced the tiefling’s shoulder blade and spun her around on the spot. She cried out again and with cackling laughter, the skeletons surged forward again.

The undead dog rushed back at Dulvarna and this time, as she raised her arms to knock it aside, its teeth took hold and tore at her flesh. The warrior woman fell to the ground and shook the dog free but the wound was deep and was already cold as though the flesh had died. She rolled to her feet and slashed out with her blade but her wounded arm was slow and the hound darted back to evade the strength of the blow. Behind her, a skeleton blade slashed Erlmoor’s arm and the dragonborn roared his anger in response. Acid spewed from his jaws and  the two skeletons before him crumbled as the acid seared their bones. With another roar, he rushed at the elf and the skeleton archer beside her and as he expected, both retreated before his charge. The elf fired an arrow wildly and the missile flew high over Erlmoor’s head. He snarled and advanced menacingly on both foes.

Kel took a step back and twisted to the side as the undead hound leapt at her, allowing it to fly past and roll to its feet beyond her. She prayed and brought her morningstar down on its back then and with a growl, the creature darted away, stricken but not beaten. Behind Kel, Lavren put away his wand and drew his newly acquired sword. He slashed out with the blade and watched with wonder as it clove through a skeleton, cutting through ribs and spine until the undead creature fell in two lifeless halves to the ground. Thira nodded her appreciation to Lavren and then turned on the spot to face the undead dogs that Dulvarna and Kel now battled. She loosed a silver bolt from her stave but the dog darted aside at the last moment and evaded the missile. The dog that Kel faced leapt at her and seized her arm, tearing at the flesh and bearing her to the ground. She shook the hound free but within a few heartbeats she felt the chilling cold that Dulvarna had felt and knew that the wound she had bee dealt was touched by the grave.

Two skeletons turned their bows on Erlmoor as he advanced on the elf and one arrow drove into his right arm. He paid it no mind and continued to stride forward as the skeleton before him threw down its bow and drew forth its sword. The skeleton slashed out with the rusty blade and drew blood from Erlmoor’s left arm but once again, the hardy dragonborn paid the hurt no mind. Instead, he lashed out with his own blade only to have it parried by the rusty weapon of his foe.

The hound leapt at Dulvarna again and she dodged aside, swatting its down again with her elbow and the hilt of her sword. The chill was spreading around the wound on right arm but she mustered all her strength to weave her blade before her and then strike fiercely, plunging the sword into the flank of the undead dog. The creature growled at her and twisted away., coming up on its feet and yard away from her and snarling rabidly. Beside Dulvarna, Kel swept her morningstar out at the hound she faced and struck it in the flank, knocking it sidelong. It rolled to its feet and as it did, she felt the chill spread in her own wounded limb and her morningstar drooped towards the ground for a moment as her strength waned. With a glance towards Dulvarna, the dark elf retreated then, fearing for her life and she began a prayer to Lolth.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chapter 16 - Getting Back (Part 3)*

Lavren closed his eyes for a moment and with a dizzying rush he passed through the mausoleum against which he had stood and reappeared on the other side. He plunged his sword into the skeleton before him and watched it shattered before his eyes. Surveying the enemies before him, he sheathed his sword and reached for his wand. It was then that an arrow drove into his shoulder and he decided upon his next foe.

Thira watched the elf move away from Erlmoor, firing an arrow from her bow as she fled. Thira lowered her stave, uttered an incantation and sent forth a shimmering arrow of green, glowing liquid towards the elf. It struck the woman in the side and burst in a spray of searing acid. The elf cried out as pain tore through her and staggered as she ran. Thira leveled her stave and brought to mind another spell.

Dulvarna dodged left and right as the two hounds darted at her, ravenous teeth bared. One leapt at her and tried to bite at her hip but the scales of her armour defeated it and it let go. She spun on the spot, slashing out with her blade and striking the muzzle of one hound and the shoulder of the other. Both reeled away and then turned on her, snarling. Dulvarna smiled and raised her blade in the traditional salute to an enemy. They came back at her as invited. Behind Dulvarna, unseen by the warrior woman, Kel prayed fervently as she tried to stem the chill that was spreading from her arm. She staggered and almost fell, holding herself up with her morningstar. The drow silently prayed as well that Dulvarna could keep the terrible hounds at bay.

Lavren leveled his wand and loosed searing bolts of purple fire that engulfed one skeleton and consigned it to the dust from which it had come. Meanwhile, more arrows struck turf and stone from all directions and Thira cast about looking for the right target to strike at. She spotted the elf near the eastern edge of the graveyard and leveled her stave. With a word, the tiefling loosed a silver bolt that struck the elf in the shoulder and sent her reeling away. The archer glared at the tiefling and then started towards the gate, apparently seeking to leave the companions to their fate.	

One of the hounds leapt at Dulvarna and bore her to the ground, while sinking its teeth into her shoulder. The other hound darted forward but Dulvarna rolled away and pushed herself to her feet. She slashed out with her sword and wounded both hounds, driving them back for a moment as she faught the numbness of the new wound that she had suffered.

Erlmoor slashed high with his sword and swept the head from the skeleton before him. He paused for a moment, wondering if the thing could survive such a blow but once the collapsed bones had failed to move after a heartbeat, he decided that he had slain the thing. He looked around and spotted the elf woman making for the gate and he started towards her, only to stop and look over towards Dulvarna. She was hard pressed but had the rest of the group around her. The elf was they key to this thing! Erlmoor rushed after the elf, with his sword held high.

Lavren loosed a crackling black bolt at another skeleton but struck a gravestone beside the undead creature instead. The skeleton turned and leveled its bow, loosing an arrow that drove into the elf’s shoulder. Lavren felt the jolt but felt no pain as the strength of the undead life he had taken with his sword surged to his shoulder and absorbed the wound. What a power, he thought, and he put away his wand and reached for his sword again.

Thira watched the elf woman draw her sword and face off against Erlmoor and turned away from that battle. The dragonborn would deal with the her, Thira knew, and so she turned her attention elsewhere in the battle. Leveling her stave at the nearest hound, she loosed a silver bolt that struck the beats in the flank and sent it reeling backwards. With a growl, it darted forward again but Dulvarna was waiting. The woman’s blade swept across and split open the hound’s head. With deft precision she twisted on the spot and drove the blade down into the shoulder of the other hound. It yelped and retreated before resuming its rabid growling and coming forward once more.

Erlmoor forced the elf back against the fence while praying to Lathander. His blade glowed white and he stabbed it forward, aiming for the elf’s heart. She twisted to one side and the blade drove into her shoulder instead. Her own blade slashed out as she turned on the spot to move along the iron bars, biting into Erlmoor’s left arm. He roared his anger and advanced on the elf again as a silver bolt flew past the elf on the other side, emphasizing how trapped she was.

Kel and Lavren charged at the same time, meeting skeletons close to the southernmost of the small mausoleums. Kel swung out with her morningstar but the skeleton ducked back as it threw down its bow and drew its sword from the leather belt draped grotesquely around its bare hip bones. The creature stabbed out with its blade, driving the point into Kel’s shoulder, close to an earlier wound. She cried out and fell back a step. Lavren looked over to her and then turned back to his own foe, parrying desperately to keep the skeleton at bay.

Dulvarna struck low at the last hound, stabbing her blade into its foreleg, close to the shoulder. The creature retreated, favouring the leg as it did so. Somehow, the hound managed to leapt anyway, hurling itself at Dulvarna’s throat, teeth tearing at her flesh as the heavy hound drove her to the ground once more. The chill began to spread almost at once and though the warrior woman managed to push the dog aside, she doubted that she could rise again. Warily, the creature growled as it decided how to finish her.
The elf darted to Erlmoor’s left, still seeking to make it to the graveyard gates but the dragonborn was quicker. He feinted a blow there and the elf darted back only for the dragonborn to bring his blade back up high and plunge it forward into the elf’s throat. She gasped, staggered and then fell to the ground at Erlmoor’s feet. With a snarl, the dragonborn turned away and started back towards the others.

Kel struck down the skeleton before her, her morningstar smashing through its shoulder and its ribs until it collapsed into a pile of bone. She looked over at Lavren before turning aside and rushing back to aid Dulvarna. Behind her, Lavren exchanged parries with the last skeleton and then gasped as the undead creature scored another hit. He looked back at Kel and Dulvarna and knew that his aid would be needed against the undead hound. Turning back to his foe, he saw another skeleton shambling towards him with a blade in its hand. Cursing his luck, he battled on.

Thira loosed a silver bolt at the hound as Dulvarna’s head slumped back and her eyes rolled upwards. The chill of the grave had finally overcome the warrior woman. She had lost the fight. Erlmoor charged at the hound with a roar, his sword sweeping down and cleaving open the side of the hound’s body. It rolled over on the ground and did not get up. The paladin knelt beside Dulvarna and withdrew cloth bandages from his belt while the others looked around for the enemies that remained. Kel rushed to aid Lavren, her morningstar singing out and smashing through the body of another skeleton. Lavren smiled at the dark elf, feinted neatly to his right and then swept the head of the last skeleton from its shoulders. Elf and dark elf looked around for more enemies for a few moments but when they saw none, they turned back towards their companions who tended their fallen leader.
“She will live,” said Erlmoor in his deep, baritone voice.

Relieved, the others surveyed the carnage of the battlefield and the slain elf who had brought such terror to Winterhaven.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 27, 2008)

*Chapter 16 - Getting Back (Part 4)*

“Why has no one come for me?” Enlishia asked her companion once again although she already knew the answer.
“You served no one,” explained the horned creature next to her. “And so no one comes for you.”

Enlishia’s shoulders slumped and she surveyed again the grey, lifeless plain which surrounded her. Here and there, other like her wandered, some alone, some in groups and some with companions such as she walked with. She looked over at the creature again with the same disbelief that she had experienced when she had first met Ilagh. He smiled at her patiently, showing elongated canine teeth and the remainder as sharp as needles. He was used to her scrutiny. They had walked together in the same direction for what seemed like an age. Every so often, Enlishia would ask the same question, usually when a glowing being came down and gathered together a band of the others who walked the plain. They would vanished through a shining doorway and always, she would be left.

Ilagh was crimson skinned with sharp barbs at his shoulders and along his arms. He wore black plate armour and carried a vicious barbed spear with a blade two feet long lazily over one shoulder. His eyes were bright red also and from behind his ears, horns curled back, ending in vicious points that steered down towards his shoulder blades. Ilagh’s beard was the strangest of all for it seemed to be made of writhing snakes that constantly hungered for prey. He was a strange companion, Enlishia thought. Not one she would normally seek out but here, wherever here was, strange companions were all there was.

“You will reach the city soon,” said Ilagh then, as he often did. “A tenday, perhaps a little more. The time for decision is not far away.”
“And when I reach the city?” Enlishia queried once more.
“You will join the Wall of the Faithless,” Ilagh answered as he had repeatedly. “It is Myrkul’s condemnation of all who serve no god.”

Enlishia pondered this terrible fate and found Ilagh’s offer more and more tempting. She would at least exist, she reasoned, as something more than a body in a wall of such bodies. She looked over at Ilagh and he smiled, that tooth-filled smile that she had become so familiar with. Suddenly, she felt a pull and heard someone calling her name. She was being turned around without her willing it and there, before her, she saw a golden, glowing portal. She heard the call again. Enlishia, come back to us.

She was facing away from the city now, towards the portal and slowly she was being drawn in. Dimly, she realised that Ilagh was becoming increasingly agitated.
“You can’t,” he was saying. “You are Faithless. You belong to me!”

With one last pull, Enlishia entered the portal and the grey plain was gone. Ilagh was gone, the distant city was gone and somehow, she knew that she was safe.

Enlishia’s eyes opened and she looked up at the stone ceiling of some kind of temple. She lay on hard stone, she decided and she smelled strong incense in the air. There was more than that, though. Her body was covered in sweet smelling unguents and poultices. Faces crowded around her and she saw a dark haired woman, an elf and a black-scaled lizard man. Dulvarna, Lavren and Erlmoor. The names came to her as though from a distant memory. She had come back from the dead, she realised and as memories of the grey Fugue Plain receded, hope returned.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 17 - Hunters in the Dark (Part 1)*

“We know now that there is a deeper level and that whatever is being planned by Kalarel is near to its end,” said Erlmoor. “We must therefore try ways we have not tried before. I say we go south from here.”

They stood at the bottom of the stairs beside the pit that still housed the vicious rats that had dwelled there when first the group had come to the Keep. They were six again now and a letter carried by the elf who was known in Winterhaven as Ninaran, had given them a new sense of urgency. It had instructed the elf to stop the companions from interfering with the plans of Kalarel, mentioned a second level to the dungeons beneath the Keep and that Kalarel was close to completing whatever he undertook in the dark tunnels.
“Why not,” said Dulvarna. “We are hunting in the dark anyway.”

Double doors led to the west from the goblin barracks to the south of the pit room, opening onto discoloured stairs that led down into cold darkness. Slowly, the companions started down the stairs and at the bottom found a branch in passages, one continuing to the west, another branching north and a third opening to the south. Dulvarna moved ahead along the eastern passage but looked south into the southern opening. The passage there opened almost straight away into a chamber and within, she thought she saw shadowy figures begin to shamble forward.

“Thira, light!” she called back and the tiefling came forward with her stave. 
Within the chamber, terrible figures, seemingly half-rotten corpses began to move, disturbed by the intruders and the light that they had brought. Thira reacted instinctively and lowered her staff, calling flame from its tip to fill the chamber. Three zombies fell to the searing flames but more lurked in the deeper shadows of the chamber and came forward to battle the intruders.  

“What is it?” called Lavren, rushing forward as he saw Thira unleash fire. He stopped in the chamber entrance and drew forth his wand. Striding forward and cursing the creatures for the foul abominations they were, he loosed black, crackling energy at the nearest zombie and blasted it back against he chamber wall. It slumped down and did not rise again. One came at him and backhanded him with its fist, slamming him against the wall of the entryway. The elf staggered but then pushed himself upright off the wall. Enlishia appeared beside him a moment later and began firing arrows into the shadows at the far end of the room and then Erlmoor charged into the chamber to join the battle. Two more creatures emerged from the shadows, one with an arrow protruding from its shoulder and both promising death to Lavren as he put away his wand and drew his sword.

“More this way,” called Dulvarna then as she saw a zombie enter the eastern passage from a side passage that led north. She charged the creature with her blade held before her as Thira loosed a silver bolt from her stave. Missile and blade struck home, halting the zombie in its tracks and forcing it back a step. Another zombie shambled forward to aid the first and more came behind it. Dulvarna panicked then as she thought of being overwhelmed by foul undead.
“Aid me!” she called back to the others but they still battled enemies of their own.

Lavren drew his sword and beheaded the zombie before him, exulting in the flow of life energy that he felt as the creature died. Lifestealer, he had named his blade after the battle in the graveyard, though he had shared this with no one, not even Thira. He saw Enlishia duck back around the corner into the eastern hall, apparently moving to aid Dulvarna while the others surged forward to attack the remaining two zombies. Kel pushed past Lavren, leading with the fiendish foot while praying to Lolth. A burst of blue energy assailed the zombies then, hurling them back across the room and into the shadowy passage entrance from which they had emerged. Erlmoor roared and charged across the chamber after the zombies, breathing acid from his mouth as he ran. The zombies came forward to meet him but he ducked their clumsy blows and raised his blade to cut them down.

In the eastern passage, Dulvarna slashed out with her blade, splitting open the chest of the zombie before her. The creature reeled away but did not fall and as it reeled, it evaded a silver bolt from Thira’s staff that burst against the stone wall instead of its intended target. Enlishia had felled one zombie with her first arrow when she had come to aid Dulvarna but now more were coming forward and Dulvarna was worried. Her eyes focused just as much on the growing band of zombies behind her foe as on her foe itself and it was almost a fatal mistake. She did not see the fist that backhanded her into the tunnel wall but saw only blinding light as her head hit the stone. She reeled backwards, her sword tip falling to the floor as her grip weakened. The zombies surged forward sensing that their first victim was about to fall but as they advanced, Dulvarna shook her head to clear it and raised her blade. A fist flailed at her from the left and she deflected it with her sword hilt. She looked up and saw less enemies behind the two zombies who she now faced and wondered what the lessening of pressure portended. Suddenly, she realised.
“Watch the north tunnel,” she called. “They’ll try to circle around us.”

Kel rushed to aid Erlmoor, drawing her morningstar as she ran. She swung it as she reached the zombies and struck one on the shoulder. Erlmoor looked around to see the source of his aid and gave a hint of a smile when he saw the drow. He stabbed his sword into the belly of his own foe and drove it back from him but still it would not fall. He roared again in anger and Kel added her own feral cry to the sound. The two shared another glance and then turned their attention back to the battle before them. Just as Erlmoor turned back around, a two fisted blow struck him in the jaw and sent him reeling backwards. Kel looked back at him, concerned that she could not fight the two zombies alone if the dragonborn fell. Thankfully, he rallied, raised his sword and charged back into battle.

Dulvarna ducked another flailing arm and then swept her blade across the bellies of both her foes. The rotten flesh split open and spilled black blood and rotten entrails onto the corridor floor. Both zombies spent horrifying moments trying to shovel their insides back into them until they realised they were dead and collapsed amidst the gore.

“The north passage,” said Dulvarna desperately and she turned away from her fallen foes to rush back the way she had come. Sure enough, as she rounded the corner of the northern passage, two zombies emerged from a side passage a few yards ahead of her. Thira rushed after her, leveling her staff at the zombies and unleashing a silver bolt into the lead creature. It jerked back as the missile struck but did not fall. 

In the southern chamber, Lavren moved out to one side until he was close to a wall before raising his wand to loose a spell. He cursed the zombie first to add power to his magic and then unleashed black energy that struck the creature that Kel battled. The blast seared the flesh of its side and shoulder and it staggered where it stood. Kel seized her chance and with a huge blow, shattered the creature’s ribs and felled it. She looked down at it, expecting it to rise again but it did not and then she felt a strong hand on her shoulder.
“They are slain,” said Erlmoor. “And I could not have done it without your help.” Erlmoor’s foe lay next to Kel’s with its belly and chest split open from navel to throat. Together, the two turned back towards the chamber entrance and the battle that still raged beyond.

Enlishia felled the first zombie to shamble down the corridor with an arrow to the throat but the second and third reached Dulvarna. She ducked and parried their blows easily before slashing her blade across high and beheading both with one blow. Dulvarna held her ground before the next zombie as Thira loosed a silver bolt into it and Enlishia readied another arrow. The ranger loosed her arrow when the creature was only a few feet from Dulvarna but her aim was true. The shaft drove straight through the creature’s skull from front to back. It stopped, staggered and then fell as the realisation of death took a hold of its dim spark of life. No more zombies followed this one. The battle was won.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 17 - Hunters in the Dark (Part 2)*

The southern passage emerged into a long chamber with ten stone sarcophagi, five on each wall lining what seemed to be a crypt. The sarcophagi seemed to be granite and contained relief images of human warriors in plate armour. To the east, the crypt opened into a higher, wider area from which a starry glow emanated. Dulvarna started slowly forward into the room, turning left towards the eastern end. No sooner had she passed the first pair of sarcophagi to the east of the doors than their lids slammed open with a band and from each came what seemed to be a shower of bones. As the bones hit the floor, the landed as a complete skeleton armed with a sword and a bow. The other sarcophagi burst open in the same way and each disgorged its own skeleton.

One landed beside Dulvarna who lashed out with her blade and struck it down. Another landed beside Lavren but Thira was there a heartbeat later and the crypt around her was filled with flame from her stave. Three more of the skeletons fell as burned bones to the stone floor of the chamber. Another charged at Lavren from the right, jabbing its blade into his leg. He staggered and then drew his own blade as a second skeleton came at him from the front. He parried desperately and slashed out a wild counter to keep his enemies at bay. Enlishia rushed into the chamber and began firing arrows at the skeletons but another rushed at her and drove her back against the crypt wall. 

Blades stabbed at Dulvarna from every direction as she tried desperately to parry. One drove into the back of her right thigh and another pierced her hip above it. She twisted around to meet these new foes and found that three more skeletons had replaced the one that she had cut down. To her right, back down towards the crypt entrance, she saw a burst of blue light and knew that Kel had driven back the enemies there. Dulvarna took heart from that, although her own situation looked truly desperate. A blade nicked her arm and she turned her attention back to the enemies before her, parrying desperately while glancing back towards her friends.

Erlmoor burst in to the crypt and cut down the last skeleton before the entrance before pausing to seek out Dulvarna. She faced three skeletons and seemed hard pressed so he started towards her. Behind him, Thira cried out as two more skeletons flew from the sarcophagi at the far western end of the crypt. She leveled her stave and blasted one to pieces with a silver bolt of energy but the other rushed at Lavren. The elf brought his sword around and parried the skeleton’s first low thrust before smashing the hilt of his sword into the creature’s face. The head snapped back and toppled off the neck of the skeleton, leaving the body to crumble before the elf. Enlishia moved out into the aisle of the crypt and loosed an arrow at one of the skeletons that Dulvarna fought. It drove through the creature’s skull and the skeleton crumbled to the floor. Kel rushed past the ranger and charged into battle beside Dulvarna and Erlmoor was left to follow her. Before them, Dulvarna slashed out at the skeleton before her, her blade cutting into its ribs and shattering several of the bones. The skeleton paid the wound no mind and came on as though it had not been struck	

Two more skeletons sprang from sarcophagi, one landing next to Enlishia and the other close to Lavren. Thira retreated before the closest one and loosed a silver magic missile wildly from her stave, missing her foe completely. The creature turned and drove its sword into Enlishia’s leg as the ranger tried to turn away. Lavren charged the other newly appeared skeleton, slashing his blade through its spine and felling it.
“We have to get out of here,” he called to Thira. “They will keep coming if we remain.”

Enlishia stumbled away from the skeleton that had stabbed her and fired an arrow. The projectile flew over the creature’s shoulder and so she ducked right, towards Dulvarna, Kel and Erlmoor. She looked over at them and saw that Kel was retreating with a wounded shoulder and Erlmoor was moving to take her place. Erlmoor roared as he moved forward, showering both skeletons in acid. The dragonborn’s blade glowed white as he sang a prayer to Lathander and as he brought it down, it seared through the shoulder of the skeleton before him, cleaving into its ribs. The creature lurched awkwardly to one side and then seemed to right itself. Behind the creature, two more skeletons leapt from one sarcophagus on the southern wall. The wounded skeleton looked over its shoulder and let forth a high pitched cackle as if it knew it could never be beaten. Dulvarna let out her own guttural cry and surged forward, slashing her blade into the shoulder of the foe she faced. It too staggered and then righted itself.
“We will not die here!” she cried out in defiance of the undead before her. “The light of Lathander is with us, even in this darkness.”

Thira loosed another silver bolt in panic that flew wide of her enemy. The skeleton rushed at her and she parried its thrusting sword, driving the blade downward so that it only nicked the side of her knee. Lavren was upon the creature a moment later, his sword slashing in behind the skeleton and severing its spine. It collapsed between the two of them.
“We must go from here,” he said. “There may be doors at the far end.”
“We must defeat our enemies first,” said Enlishia from further along the crypt. She started forward to aid Erlmoor and Dulvarna who stood  between two sarcophagi, holding off the skeletons beyond them. Kel looked to the ranger as she reached her.

“There must be a way to stop this,” she said, turning towards the nearest sarcophagus, which had now closed again. Kel began to try to force the sarcophagus open while Enlishia looked on. Beyond them, Erlmoor fell back, leaning a hand down to the floor as a blade stabbed into his leg. The skeleton came on at him and he raised his blade, driving it through the creature’s neck and beheading it. It crumpled at his feet.

Two more sarcophagi opened next to Lavren and two more skeletons leapt out, blades in hand, one between him and Thira and the other at his back. Thira leapt back, stave leveled and loosed a silver bolt into one of the skeletons, blasting it apart where it stood. Lavren spun around to  face the second, bringing his blade down towards its head. At the last, the skeleton jumped aside and the elf’s blade struck only the stone floor where the creature had stood. Lavren cursed and raised his blade but as he did so, an arrow burst through the skeleton’s skull, feeling it. Elf and tiefling both nodded their thanks to the ranger.

In the middle of the hall, Dulvarna lashed out with her blade and slashed a rib from the chest of the skeleton she faught. It came back at her fiercely but she parried high and blocked a blow that would surely have split her skull. She felt healing energy wash over her as Kel prayed behind her and then Erlmoor drove his blade into the skeleton’s shoulder, shearing away more bone and driving the creature back. The sarcophagus beside the dragonborn burst open then and two skeletons leapt forth, one before him and the other behind. He turned to face these new foes and Dulvarna pushed forward herself, slashing left and right with her blade.

Thira saw the skeleton burst out behind Erlmoor and leveled her stave, loosing another silver bolt that blasted the newcomer apart. She and Lavren looked at each over and with a nod, they started along the crypt to join their companions while looking left and right at the sarcophagi as they went. They turned as they reached Enlishia and Kel, taking positions against the north and south wall facing outwards. Lavren held his blade ready and Thira, her stave as they watched the shadows at the western end of the crypt for the appearance of more enemies.			

Erlmoor cut down another skeleton with a huge blow from his sword and turned on the second. Beside him, Dulvarna took a step back to parry a flurry of blows but then came forward, seeking out gaps in the defences of her two foes. Again and again her sword clashed with the rusted blades of her enemies but each time she could find no way through. Erlmoor meanwhile, feinted left and then stabbed his blade in from the right through his foe’s spine. The skeleton fell as a heap of bones at the dragonborn’s feet and the paladin pushed forward, turning to aid Dulvarna against the two remaining skeletons in the crypt. She did not need his aid for no sooner had Erlmoor turned on her enemies than Dulvarna feinted high and then brought her blade in low to cut through the spines of both her enemies at the base. They collapsed together to the stone floor of the crypt.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 28, 2008)

*Chapter 17 - Hunters in the Dark (Part 3)*

“Will they return?” asked Thira once the last of the skeletons had fallen. “We should seek the trigger for the foul magic that dwells here.” She led the way to the eastern end of the chamber where silvery-white light from above suffused a wider section of the crypt. A dome depicted a radiant sky with a set of vivid silver and blue eyes gazing down. The eyes were surrounded by six equidistant silver points of light with a single larger point of light above the eyes. Surrounding the radiant image were dark tiles while altars inscribed with elaborate script stood on either side of the wide area. Relief images of soldiers in plate armor on their knees in prayer appeared on the walls behind each altar. Erlmoor made his way over to the northern altar and found Thorass runes carved into the stone:

In the light, life thrives, perseveres, and endures against the darkness. Our Lady of Silver, give us strength to stand against the darkness and face the night with vigilance and bravery. 
“It is an altar to Selune,” said Erlmoor to the others.
“As is this one,” said Dulvarna. “We should leave. I have an ill feeling about this place.”
“Should we not offer praise to Selune as we have disturbed her crypt,” said Kel.
“Selune no longer watches this place,” answered Dulvarna. “It is cursed by something darker.” There were double doors at the eastern end of the crypt and Dulvarna pushed them open.

Within was another crypt, this one with a raised dais at the far end which held a single coffin. Carved on the lid of the coffin was a warrior in plate armour with a sword laid across his chest, the point toward his feet. Dulvarna drew her sword and the others drew weapons as the doors swung shut behind them.
“There is nothing here,” said Kel after a few moments. “We should leave.”
“No arguments from me,” said Erlmoor.
“Me neither,” said Thira.

Together, the six companions turned back toward the doors but as they did so, a loud noise of breaking stone behind them turned their attention back to the coffin. The lid had exploded in a flurry of dust and from it rose a humanoid skeleton girded in plate armour. It held aloft a longsword.
“The rift must never be re-opened!” it croaked. “State your business, or prepare to die!”

“We are adventurers seeking to thwart the plans of a being named Kalarel,” said Erlmoor. “Does he seek to reopen this rift you speak of?”
“I know nothing of this Kalarel,” replied the skeleton. “And yet I am sworn to defend the Keep. Is he what brings you here? Is the rift to be reopened?”
“Perhaps,” answered Erlmoor. “We know not his true purpose but know only that the shadow dragon Shadraxil has something to do with it.”
“Shadraxil,” the skeleton all but spat. “He has been the bane of my existence since first I confronted the wyrm. A plague on him. And you,” he turned to Thira then, his mind clearly jumping to something else. “Who protects you when you venture into the dark? Are you true to the god you serve?”
“I am,” said Thira then, surprising the others who had never seen her at any religious devotions. “Mystra guides me and protects me and I serve her faithfully.”

“Good,” answered the being, “that is good. And a ranger guides you unless I am much mistaken.” Enlishia nodded her head to the creature. 
“Tell me ranger,” the skeleton continued. “If you trust your senses, what do you see before you?”
“I see a tortured soul doomed to undead existence,” answered Enlishia.
“No!!” the creature cried out. “I am Sir Keegan who once was lord of this keep. I was trusted to keep the Shadow Rift sealed and prevent terrible Shad¬raxil from breaking free to unleash a reign of terror upon Cormyr.” Sir Keegan calmed a little. “Now I am but a shadow of what I was.” He paused then.

“I pray that you are strong if you are truly who you say are,” Sir Keegan resumed after a few moments, turning to look at Dulvarna. “The warrior woman who leads you wears a fiercesome demeanor. Are you truly as formidable as you look, warrior woman?”
“I am strong enough,” answered Dulvarna fiercely. “Already I have faught through many perils to get here.”

“Strong enough!” Sir Keegan answered, his voice rising shrilly once more. “You know not what you truly face here. There are perils yet to face that you cannot even imagine. Unnatural forces abound in this place. Are you truly equipped to overcome them?”
“We are equipped and we are strong,” answered Thira. “We have braved terrible dangers to come here and would brave much worse to thwart the enemies that lurk here.”

“A convincing answer,” Sir Keegan said, more softly now. He turned back towards Erlmoor. “Or at least one convincingly given. Can you attest to the truth of your comrade’s claim?”
“I can,” Erlmoor rumbled in his deepest baritone. “We have stood together and faught together, the six of us, against terrible enemies here and elsewhere. We are true to our intentions here and would bring down the enemy that dwells in this place.”
“Then in that case, I wish you well,” said Sir Keegan, hiss voice finally softening. “I only hope that you do not fail as I did. Shadraxil’s power was so great that the wyrm was able to extend his influence from beyond his shadow prison and consume me with madness. I became possessed and in a rage, I slew my wife and then moved through the keep, killing my men one by one even as they stood stunned. I became a murderous fiend!” Sir Keegan’s empty sockets stared down at the stone floor of his crypt then as though grimly remembering his own terrible deeds.

“How came you to be here, Lord?” asked Erlmoor quietly.
“Finally the alarm went up,” Sir Keegan answered, without looking up from the floor. “What remained of the legion banded together against me. Even in my rage, I realised that I could not best them all, so I fled into the crypts to hide from vengeance. Only then did the madness lift. I realised what I had done and despaired. I had killed my love and broken my oath. More than that, I had done so with my sword, Aecris, a blade given to me by King Tharyann when I was made a knight. The remnants of my legion sealed the passage and trapped me here. I selected this as a fitting place to spend eternity.”

“There must be something we can do to aid you,” said Dulvarna. “Name it.”
“I am past redemption,” Sir Keegan answered, finally raising his empty eye sockets to look at Dulvarna. “But perhaps I can grant you aid. I cannot leave this crypt, but Aecris can. Perhaps this elegant weapon, unlike me, can be redeemed. I give it to you that you might purge Shadowfell Keep of those who work to open the rift. Seek Selune’s boon at the altars outside and perhaps she too will grant you aid.”

Dulvarna stepped forward as Sir Keegan held out his sword and took it from him reverently. She took out her own sword and gave it to the knight.
“So that you may rest more easily with a blade still in hand,” she said. Then she replaced her blade with ancient Aecris in the sheath on her back and bowed her head to the knight. The others did likewise before all six retreated from the chamber.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 29, 2008)

*Chapter 18 - The Deeper Tunnels*

Each knelt in turn at the altars of Selune and paid respects in their own way before the companions moved on. They passed through the crypt undisturbed this time and emerged into the tunnels where they had faught the zombies with only one way forward. Dulvarna led them cautiously northward through the twisting passages but then stopped suddenly at strange designs inscribed into the floor.
“Runes of some kind,” said Enlishia. “But I know them not. We should not touch them”
“Agreed,” said Dulvarna and with a few steps back, she jumped over the runes. The others followed suit and slowly they made their way northward once more.

They passed two more sets of runes before they came to a chamber at the northern end of the passages from which stairs descended into darkness. The group shared determined glances before Dulvarna drew forth Aecris and started down the stairs.

The stairs descended into a large, torch-lit chamber with two creatures, the sixe of men standing near the entrance. Big, pointed ears struck out from under their helmets, and sharp teeth glittered in their mouths. One of the guards yelled out a challenge phrase.
“Shadow seeks shadow!” it called out.
“From the ground, some magic is found,” called out Kel, reciting the phrase in Kalarel’s letter to the elf Ninaran.
“Intruders”, the hobgoblins screamed and charged towards the newcomers.

Lavren drew his wand and darted to the right as the hobgoblins came forward. As he reached the wall of the room, he turned and loosed crackling black energy from his wand that flew over the heads of the two guards. Two more hobgoblins had been standing against the north wall but now they were turning towards the passageway between them. A side door opened in the north west corner of the room and more hobgoblins came forth to battle the intruders.

The guards at the entrance surged forward, drawing flails from their belts. One lashed out and struck Dulvarna on the shoulder before she could raise her blade. Kel moved to aid Dulvarna, slashing out with her morning star. The hobgoblin turned his body and brought his flail across to parry the blow before twisting the drow’s weapon aside. Thira darted behind the dark elf to join Lavren against the right hand wall. She turned, lowered her staff and fire burst around the two hobgoblins, lighting clothes and searing skin. A hobgoblin appeared from an eastern side passage, apparently ignoring the elf and the tiefling as it rushed to join the battle with a sword in its hand. Lavren lowered his wand and prepared a spell.

Two more hobgoblins joined the battle at the chamber entrance as Dulvarna and Kel faught to keep them at bay. Erlmoor rushed past the dark elf on the right, his blade in his hands The huge sword swung out but was blocked at the last, inches from the hobgoblin’s head by the handle of the guard’s flail held crosswise. Enlishia entered the chamber behind Erlmoor and made for the wall next to Lavren and Thira. The ranger leveled her bow and loosed an arrow. The shaft drove through the neck of a hobgoblin running to join the battle and sent him tumbling to the stone floor. Unsurprisingly, he did not get up but lay where he had landed. 

Erlmoor ducked as a flail swung high but no soon had he risen again than the weapon came in low and struck the side of his leg hard. He staggered but then regained his footing though his wounded leg was engulfed in pain. Lavren cursed the nearest hobgoblin to him and loosed black energy at the warrior that struck it in the shoulder and sent it reeling against the edge of the well that dominated the centre of the chamber.

Dulvarna staggered as a blade drove into her left leg and as she turned to fend off this new enemy, a flail lashed the back of her shoulders and twisted her back around to the foes before her. Kel saw Dulvarna’s plight and tried to call forth dark fire to limn the hobgoblin and mark it. At the last, the hobgoblin moved and the enchantment missed its mark. She swung out with her morningstar but again the blow was parried and the prayer on her lips failed.

Thira looked to the plight of her companions at the entrance and then glanced towards the northern passage into which both hobgoblins who had been standing nearby had gone. They had to be up to something, she decided, and surely it could not be good. With a wink to Lavren, she rushed across the chamber and into the northern passage. There, at the far end of a square chamber, the two hobgoblins busied themselves with the fastenings of a large cage. Within the cage was a large, brown spider, the size of a wolf. Already its mandibles were clacking at the bars as poison dripped from them. Without a second thought, Thira lowered her staff, uttered an incantation and filled the room with flame. The spider screeched but the hobgoblins were paralysed with fear. Fire engulfed them and they died beside the cage, seared the blackened corpses that collapsed to the floor.

Erlmoor roared as he slashed out with his sword and then spewed acid over the enemies that surrounded him. The hobgoblins raised their shields and all but one was unharmed by the acid. Acid burned the arm of the slowest amongst them but the hobgoblin only roared his own anger at the dragonborn. Another hobgoblin came at him from his right with a flail and desperately, the paladin turned and parried high keeping the weapon at bay. Yet another foe joined the battle then, darting between Erlmoor and Dulvarna to stab its sword at Kel. She parried deftly and stepped back to give her room to size up her new enemy. An arrow drove into Erlmoor’s new enemy, the hobgoblin already burned by Lavren’s eldritch fire, and the warrior staggered to the right as the arrow drove into its side. 

Beside Kel, Dulvarna pulled back to try to draw breath while sizing up the three enemies that she faced. They held still, watching her as she stood with her blade held across her and then she darted at the nearest one, weaving her blade before her and then plunging it forward towards her enemy’s belly. The hobgoblin parried with his shield and then raised its flail to strike back at her. The flail came down and struck the side of her head, bringing blinding pain and bright lights before her eyes. Dulvarna staggered and waited for the killing blow but it never came. Instead, she heard Kel chanting in her own tongue and a warm feeling, almost too warm, washed over her. Opening her eyes, she lashed out with her sword and her enemies retreated for a moment. Kel had saved her

Lavren loosed purple bolts from his wand that struck the hobgoblin he had wounded earlier. The creature reeled and staggered for a moment and Lavren hoped Erlmoor would take his chance. Instead, Thira did. Emerging from the northern chamber, the tiefling lowered her stave and loosed a silver bolt at the reeling hobgoblin. The bolt tore through the creature’s back and burst out of its chest. It staggered again and then pitched over the edge into the well. 

Dulvarna reeled as another flail struck the side of her head and knew that the end of her battle had come. She heard Erlmoor roaring as he tried to reach her and took strength from that as she glanced over and saw one of his enemies driven back from him with a huge blow. Desperately, he struggled to reach her but she knew he would be too late. An arrow from Enlishia’s bow struck the same hobgoblin but still it raised its shield and blocked the dragonborn’s path. Dulvarna roared her own anger in answer to the dragonborn’s and swung Aecris with all her strength. The blade smashed through the shield of the hobgoblin before her, broken its arm and buried its tip in its side. The hobgoblin staggered backwards, stunned by the huge blow. It staggered and then with a roar of pain and anger the hobgoblin rushed at Dulvarna. Its flail swung out and smashed into her face before she could raise her blade. Pain and stars filled her head once more as she spun around on the spot. Then the blackness took her before she even hit the floor. A moment later, a silver bolt burst out of the chest of the hobgoblin and he fell forward across Dulvarna’s body, in death unknowingly hiding from his companions the fact that his enemy still breathed.

Kel stepped forward to try to protect Dulvarna’s body, knowing not whether she lived or not. She parried desperately with her morningstar and swung out with the heavy weapon whenever she could. Erlmoor surged forward with her while Enlishia, Lavren and Thira provided their own missile support. A sword stabbed into Kel’s forearm but she paid it no mind, gritting her teeth through the pain and refusing to cry out. A flail lashed across the side of Erlmoor’s head, almost spinning him around and tearing wounds in his cheek and above his eye. He roared in response and rushed at his enemies more fiercely.

Lavren cursed the hobgoblin before Erlmoor again and loosed black, crackling energy from his wand that seared across the warrior’s left side. The hobgoblin spun around and pitched headlong down the well after its companion. One of the remaining hobgoblins leapt over Dulvarna and the hobgoblin, stabbing its blade out at Kel and piercing her shoulder. She slashed out with her morningstar and drove her enemy back but two other hobgoblins, all that now remained of the force, pressed her back as well. A silver bolt from Thira’s stave burned through one, emerging from its chest and driving into the stone beside Kel. The hobgoblin fell to the floor, a look of stunned bemusement on its face. Another swung its flail wildly but then was engulfed in ribbons of radiance that burned its flesh. Erlmoor was upon it a moment later, his sword slashing at it from left and right. The hobgoblin parried desperately and Kel turned her attention back to the sword wielder that had just stabbed her. No sooner had she turned back to it than an arrow drove through its throat and the hobgoblin fell beside its companion and Dulvarna. 

With a glowing morningstar, Kel turned back to the last hobgoblin and smashed her weapon down on its right shoulder. It staggered as black, crackling energy from Lavren’s wand narrowly missed its head. A blue bolt seared into it from the other side but still the last hobgoblin refused to yield. It lashed out wildly with its flail but Erlmoor ducked the swing and slashed out with his blade to keep the warrior on the back foot. It stepped back and then an arrow drove through its throat. With a strangled gasp, it fell beside the others. Kel knelt beside Dulvarna and desperately felt for a lifebeat. The warrior woman dragged in a rattling breath but then slumped back and breathed no more. Kel put her head in her hands and all knew that another one of their number had fallen.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 29, 2008)

*Chapter 19 - Clearing the Path (Part 1)*

Dulvarna opened her eyes and looked up into the serious eyes of Sister Linora. Dark memories of wandering souls and an endless grey plain faded quickly into the deeper recesses of her mind and she turned her head slowly to regard her companions, all five of them, standing beside the hard stone altar on which she lay.
“You must rest a while,” said Enlishia. “We will take you back to the inn.”

Slowly, they moved Dulvarna over to a litter and carried her solemnly back through Winterhaven where a cold rain was falling as the streets darkened at the end of another day. They had secured four rooms now, no longer sharing the loft dormitory and Enlishia had agreed to share with Dulvarna to tend to her. Lavren and Thira shared their own chamber while Erlmoor and Kel slept alone, enjoying their solitude. Salvana Wrafton watched the grim procession nervously as the companions carried their fallen leader up the inn’s stairs.
“Some wine, called Lavren. “We will be back down.” Grateful for something to do, the innkeep rushed off to busy herself preparing the inevitable wine jug for the elf and his hooded companion. She glanced back up from her duties as the last of the companions passed up the stairs, wondering if they could truly save the town from whatever darkness gathered over the Keep.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 29, 2008)

*Chapter 19 - Clearing the Path (Part 2)*

“We have struck at the heart of the enemy now,” said Thira as they reached the top of the steps down into the dungeons beneath the ruined keep. “We must descend to the deeper levels again and keep them on the run.” It was a dull, drizzly day but the rain was a little warmer now. Spring was not far away, even in the mountains, and the weather would soon warm towards summer.
“And if enemies yet lurk on the upper level,” rumbled Erlmoor. “We could be attacked as we retreat. None of us would have welcomed that when last we were here.”

“Agreed,” said Dulvarna. “We cannot take the chance that enemies yet lurk on the upper levels. And besides, our battle with the hobgoblins has proved our vulnerability. We will go west from the guard room and then east until we have cleared the path for us to attack the deeper level again.” Dulvarna felt comforted by this decision as soon as she had made it. She still saw images of the grey plain in her dreams and occasionally when she was awake. For the first time in her young life, fear had taken hold of her, and she doubted her own skill in battle. Slowly, she led the companions down the steps.

The westward passage from the goblin guard room turned north and before widening into a long, narrow chamber. Doors were set in the northern and western walls, and iron doubled doors stood to the east. Faint bloodstains streaked the floor between the western door and the northern door.
“I hear goblin voices,” said Enlishia quietly. “To the north, beyond the door.” Drawing weapons, the six companions started forward.

Lavren was first to the door, pulling it open with one hand while leveling his wand with the other. A goblin stood to the right of the door in the chamber beyond and turned suddenly as the elf opened the portal. Lavren spat a curse at it in elven and loosed crackling black energy into the chamber. The goblin was struck and sent reeling while Thira came up behind the elf and with a word, loosed flame into the room beyond the door. Two more goblins were engulfed in flame but standing next to a blood-stained rack used for torture, a hobgoblin turned to face the doorway. Pulling two hot pokers from the brazier beside him, the hobgoblin charged at the door, waving the makeshift weapons before him. As he reached the door, the hobgoblin swung out with both pokers and Lavren ducked back as the red hot iron passed close to his face. He looked back desperately towards his companions and was thankful that Dulvarna was rushing forward. The warrior woman pushed the elf aside and plunged her blade into the hobgoblin’s shoulder, all but severing his arm. The torturer cried out and dropped one poker as its left arm dropped uselessly to its side.

A crossbow bolt clattered against the doorframe and another nicked Lavren’s neck. The elf ducked back as his companions came up behind him. He tried to push the hobgoblin back, shoving his shoulder into the creature but it refused to yield and instead stabbed at him with the poker it held. Lavren leapt back, darting out of the way, as did Thira, both leaving the way clear to the door for their companions. Thira loosed a silver bolt wildly from her staff that struck the door frame and hobgoblin stabbed its poker into Dulvarna’s leg before withdrawing into the chamber beyond the door. Dulvarna grimaced through the burning pain and rushed after the hobgoblin, jabbing her blade into his thigh. The torturer, clad in black leather armour and wearing a leather mask that hid his face, staggered and lashed out wildly with the poker once more. Crossbow bolts struck the walls either side of the door from goblins to the left and right who had been burned by Thira’s flame. Dulvarna paid them no heed for behind her, her friends came through the door and the goblins stood no chance.

Kel surged into the chamber beside Dulvarna, pulling her hood back as she came and swinging out with her morningstar. The hobgoblin fell back before her and Erlmoor surged into the room to flank Dulvarna on the other side. He roared and breathed acid on the hobgoblin before slashing out with his sword. The torturer fell back another step and then flinched as Lavren appeared behind him and loosed black, crackling energy from his wand. The blast flew high and struck the doorframe in front of the torturer but the creature knew that its plans were unraveling.

Suddenly, the hobgoblin roared and surged at Kel, seizing the drow and dragging her along the wall away from the door. Dulvarna twisted to the left and slashed her blade into the hobgoblin’s back as it dragged Kel away from her. A cage with spikes protruding inside stood further along the wall and Dulvarna realised quickly that that was the torturer’s goal. He never made it there for through the doorway where Dulvarna had stood seared a silver bolt from Thira’s staff. It drove through the hobgoblin’s back and pitched it forward to land at Kel’s feet.

Crossbows clicked and a bolt struck Lavren in the shoulder while another drove into Kel’s in the leg. The drow yanked the bolt out with gritted teeth and rushed at the crossbow wielder close to her right who had wounded her. Her morningstar swung out and struck the creature on the shoulder, spinning it around on the spot. It looked to its shoulder and frantically tried to brush at the mark of Lolth on its shoulder. Behind the wounded goblin, another began firing a crossbow from within an iron-barred cage in the southwest corner of the room. Kel glanced towards this new foe and marked his position before turning back to finish the goblin before her. Suddenly, from the right, the goblin that had been crouched along the wall next to the torture device, surged at her and drove its spear into her thigh. Kel gasped and turned a fiercesome gaze on this second new foe.

Erlmoor charged the other crossbow wielder and Enlishia came into the chamber behind him, her bow ready with an arrow nocked. She twisted around behind the dragonborn and loosed an arrow into the goblin with the crossbow, driving it back a step. It staggered, a fearful look on its face, and then a black, crackling bolt of energy from Lavren’s wand seared through its neck and felled it.
	Dulvarna charged into battle beside Kel, her blade weaving a dazzling pattern before her. She lashed out as the goblin before her tried to follow her movements, and drove her sword into the goblin’s leg. It staggered and stepped back from her while the goblin beside it threw down its crossbow and drew a short sword from its belt. It stabbed out once but Kel sidestepped the blow and smashed her morningstar into the goblin’s face. Its skull exploded and it collapsed on the floor before the dark elf. Erlmoor rushed past Kel towards the door of the cage in the corner of the room. Enlishia came behind him, circling to the left and loosing an arrow into the cage to drive into the shoulder of the goblin there. The creature threw down its crossbow, drew forth a sword and stabbed through the doorway at Erlmoor, the blade piercing the dragonborn’s forearm. 

Behind Erlmoor, Dulvarna swatted aside the spear thrust of the goblin before her and raised her blade to strike at it but before she could, the goblin was struck in the side of the head by a bolt of black energy. Hurled into the wall at its left and horribly burned, the goblin fell to the chamber floor unmoving. Dulvarna rushed forward towards the cage but as she reached it, a silver bolt struck the goblin within and sent it reeling backwards. The warrior woman strode into the cage and plunged her blade into the goblin’s chest before it even had chance to recover. The goblin fell with a gasp to the floor of the cage and died there.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 30, 2008)

*Chapter 19 - Clearing the Path (Part 3)*

“Now they are beaten,” said Erlmoor. “And we can turn our attention elsewhere.” He grunted as he tightened a strap on the armour Enlishia had taken from the torturer and was now putting on. It bore an enchantment and was too valuable to leave behind despite its last owner.
“Finally,” said Thira. “As I’ve said all along, we’ve no time to waste on goblins if Ninaran’s letter told the truth. We must return to the lower levels and defeat the evil that has hold here before it is too late.”

Dulvarna nodded finally, knowing that her companions spoke the truth. Together, they turned away from the torture chamber and headed back to the guard room at the bottom of the steps. They turned south and west and passed through the maze where the rune traps still marked the floor. Then, at last, they descended the steps to the chamber where Dulvarna had fallen and the hobgoblins had been slain. Dulvarna drew her sword as she reached the bottom of the steps and behind her, the others followed suit, fearing attack. As they emerged into the torchlight of the chamber, their fears were realised as two hobgoblins growled from the edge of the well as they entered.
“Password,” snarled one of the creatures.
“This is my password,” snarled Dulvarna in response, raising her sword.
“Intruders!” called the hobgoblin and all became motion.

A hobgoblin with a bow appeared from the passage opening to the right and fired an arrow towards Enlishia. The shaft drove into the ranger’s shoulder but she turned and darted along the wall without heeding it, firing an arrow from her own bow as she ran. Lavren followed her, loosing purple rays from his wand wildly and cursing his nearest foe as he ran. His bolts flew wide of the hobgoblins but they ducked nonetheless. Kel charged past Dulvarna as the two soldiers beside the well recovered. With her morningstar held across in front of her, she shoved herself into one of the hobgoblins and pitched him backward. The creature staggered, reached desperately for the front of the dark elf’s robes and then fell headlong into the well. The remaining hobgoblin lashed out with its flail, whipping the weapon across Kel’s back and sending her staggering away. Turning to face the hobgoblin, she raised her morningstar to defend herself.

At the far end of the chamber, two more hobgoblins darted into the northern chamber where the companions knew a cage had housed a huge spider when last they had come here. Erlmoor rushed past Kel and started after the hobgoblin only for another to step across and block his path. He slashed out with his blade and the goblin drew its own sword swiftly and parried the dragonborn’s blow. It slashed out a riposted and drew blood from the dragonborn’s sword arm. He stepped back to size up his foe anew.

Dulvarna shoved her shoulder into the side of the remaining hobgoblin beside the well but this creature had braced its feet well and would not topple as its companion had. It growled and turned on her, slashing out with its flail and forcing her back. She came in at the goblin with her sword up before her. To the right, she saw another archer enter the chamber but no sooner had she seen the newcomer than Thira rushed past her. The tiefling rushed to Erlmoor’s side, lowered her stave and loosed flame to engulf the two hobgoblins. Two more hobgoblins came from a door to the left, rushing towards her and Dulvarna felt a cold dread take hold of her as she watched the battle unfold in this chamber exactly as it had when last they were here.

One of the hobgoblin archers loosed an arrow at Thira that struck the tiefling in the shoulder. Enlishia determined that the archer would be her next target in that moment and aimed an arrow at the creature. She let the arrow fly and knew at once that the missile would fly wide of the mark. The arrow clattered into the stone of the chamber’s northern wall. Beside her, Lavren spat a curse at the hobgoblin for wounding his lover and then called fire from within the archer. Its clothes burst into flame and the hobgoblin staggered back into the passage entrance as it desperately tried to extinguish itself. Behind the archers, another hobgoblin entered the chamber then and each of the companions glanced towards the newcomer and knew what a terrible foe it would be. It wore a wolf skull on its head to mark itself as a shaman and it carried a staff that crackled with eldritch power. It strode towards Erlmoor and struck out with its staff, forcing the dragonborn to twist right and parry desperately.

At the well, Kel’s morningstar was parried again as the hobgoblin kept both she and Dulvarna at bay. It lashed out with its flail and this time struck Kel across the face, sending her reeling away from the blow. She heard a scrabbling sound behind her then and glancing over her shoulder, she saw the other hobgoblin emerging from the well. It stood atop the rim of the well and leapt down upon her, the haft of its flail cracking down on her skull. The dark elf felt warm blood on the back of her neck and collapsed at the feet of her enemies. 

Erlmoor smashed aside the sword of the hobgoblin before him and plunged his own blade into the creature’s chest. It gasped and fell before him. Glancing into the northern chamber, the dragonborn saw that the hobgoblin there was struggling with the releases for the heavy bar that kept the cage closed. It shouted something, perhaps calling for aid, and then continued its struggle. Erlmoor turned to face the shaman and raised his sword again.


----------



## Medriev (Oct 30, 2008)

*Chapter 19 - Clearing the Path (Part 4)*

At the entrance, Dulvarna weaved her blade back and forth before her and then struck low at the leg of the hobgoblin before her, driving her blade through the warrior’s knee. It staggered and stumbled back towards the well. She smashed the hilt of Aecris into the face of her enemy and forced him back to the very edge of the well. A dazed look filled the eyes of her enemy and for a moment he seemed about to fall but then, just as he seemed he would topple, the hobgoblin recovered and righted himself.

An arrow drove into Thira’s leg and she cursed, loosing another silver bolt at the archer to strike him in the chest. The hobgoblin reeled but as it did so, its companion loosed an arrow that drove through the tiefling’s arm. Thira staggered as the pain of her wounds began to sap her strength. Enlishia saw Thira’s plight and swiftly loosed one and then a second arrow, both striking the nearest archer and driving it back towards the north wall. Lavren loosed crackling black energy that hurled the hobgoblin back against the wall. Its neck snapped with a loud crack and it fell to the floor next to its shaman.

The shaman looked down at its fallen archer and gestured with its staff, loosing a wave of force that struck Erlmoor first and then struck Thira before washing over Kel’s broken body and hurling her against the south wall of the chamber. Erlmoor and Thira were knocked from their feet as were two of the hobgoblins, the last archer and the warrior who had felled Kel. Thira lay still where she had fallen, as did the hobgoblin archer, while Erlmoor and the hobgoblin warrior rose wearily from where they had fallen. The wounded hobgoblin charged half-heartedly at Dulvarna but found his flail parried easily by the warrior woman’s sword. Erlmoor for his part, roared his defiance, breathing acid upon the shaman and then slashing his blade across his enemy’s chest. New strength coursed through the dragonborn and the shaman retreated until its back was to the chamber wall.

Beside the well, Dulvarna ducked another clumsy swing of a flail and then brought her own blade across low, opening up the belly of one hobgoblin and burying the sword in the hip of the other. The first pitched over backwards and fell into the well while the second staggered and almost joined its companion. An arrow drove through its neck then and finally pitched the hobgoblin over the edge of the well to join its comrade.

Lavren loosed black, crackling energy at the shaman and struck it in the shoulder, keeping it on the back foot. It lashed out with its stave but Erlmoor ducked the wild swing and slashed out with his blade only for it to be parried by the shaman. Dulvarna was beside him then, her blade slashing out to nick and cut the shaman even as her blows were parried.

Behind Erlmoor and Dulvarna, Enlishia leapt over Thira’s fallen form, feeling a twinge of guilt that she could not stop and aid the tiefling. She skidded to a stop in front of the entrance, nocked two arrows to her bowstring and loosed them into the chamber. The shafts parted in mid flight, one striking one hobgoblin at the spider cage and the other striking another. Both hobgoblins were pierced through the throat and fell next to the cage. The remaining hobgoblin looked to the half-lifted iron-bound bar as it slid back into place to keep the cage shut. Grimly, the warrior raised its sword and charged at the ranger.

Lavren rushed to Thira’s side and felt for her pulse. It could still be felt but its was weak and fading. Hastily, he pulled strips of cloth from his pack and began to bind her wounds while drawing forth the arrow shafts that had pierced her. He wondered if he had the skill and if Thira truly had any time left.

Erlmoor reeled as the shaman struck out with the last of his strength and connected the end of his staff with the dragonborn’s chin. He smashed his own sword hilt into the shaman’s face then and as the creature fell back against the wall, he plunged his blade into the hobgoblin’s throat. The shaman fell beside the archer against the north wall. Dulvarna leapt over the fallen shaman and charged into the northern chamber, meeting the last of the hobgoblins as it charged towards Enlishia. Dulvarna drove her blade through her enemy’s breastbone without pausing and then rushed up to the cage.
“The spider must die,” she said. “It can’t stay here.”
“That can wait,” called back Lavren from the outer chamber. “We have dead of our own out here.” He looked down at Thira as her pulse faded beneath his touch and felt tears fill his eyes.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 20 - Partings and Meetings (Part 1)*

“Sister Linora will not raise a drow and a tiefling,” said Enlishia once the spider had been slain. “Chauntea would not permit it.”
“You’re right,” said Lavren. “So we have to take them elsewhere. Like as not we would find a cleric in Arabel who would raise them for our gold.”
“And perhaps we would not,” Dulvarna replied. “We all grieve for our companions but they would be no more welcome in Arabel as they are here, perhaps less so. If we went to Hillsfar we may get the aid we need but by the time we returned, what would remain of Winterhaven.”
“Nothing,” rumbled Erlmoor. “They fell here so we should bury them here.”
“And then we go on,” Dulvarna stated simply. “We have no time for retreat now.”

The others nodded grimly and then cast around for a place to inter their fallen companions. Eventually, they settled upon building cairns for them in the upper ruins and made their way out of the dungeons to bury their dead.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 20 - Partings and Meetings (Part 2)*

Dulvarna looked down grimly at the two stone cairns they had raised over their companions and then called out to the others.
“It is time we returned to the dungeons,” she said.

Her three companions put down their half eaten breakfasts and gathered their weapons and belongings without murmur or complaint. The pale light of dawn was barely creeping over the mountains to the east but it was time, they all knew, to take revenge on the slayers of Thira and Kel. Grimly, they strode down into the dungeons, passing through the maze of runes in silence and descending the stairs to the bloody well chamber where they had suffered so much. Only then did Dulvarna draw forth her sword as she turned into the eastern passage out of the room. Another well chamber lay to the eat with a barrack chamber to the north, a passage leading south and another passage leading east. Dulvarna took the eastern way without a second though and led them into the eastern passage. Within, double doors opened to the north while another hall led southward. Dulvarna turned southward, her blade held high before her and Enlishia at her side, an arrow nocked to her bowstring.

They cautiously made their way perhaps halfway down the southern corridor before a flagstone shifted beneath Dulvarna’s feet and ahead, an iron portcullis slammed down, sealing the passageway ahead.
“Watch behind,” Dulvarna called back to Lavren and Erlmoor before sheathing her sword and setting to work to bend the bars of the iron gate. Enlishia added her own strength to the effort and within a few moments, one of the bars snapped with a loud crack. Dulvarna drew her sword again and led the companions through into the hallway beyond.

Not far beyond the iron gate, the passage opened into an irregularly shaped chamber dominated by a massive oaken table. The table was scarred with burns and dagger cuts while several mugs and crumpled parchments lay scattered the table’s surface. Lavren moved to the table to examine the parchments but no sooner had he done so than the two doors to the chamber slammed open. A tall hobgoblin followed four smaller hobgoblins out of the southern chamber while three others emerged from the door to the east. 
“Don’t kill ‘em,” the tall hobgoblin called to the others in Common. “We cam sell ‘em to the Bloodreavers as slaves.”

Lavren lashed out his wand and loosed black, crackling energy at the eastern door, startling the hobgoblins and stunning them for a moment. From the southern door, the huge chieftain charged forth with a roar towards Dulvarna while from the astern door, a hobgoblin charged at Lavren. This warrior spun a flail above his head and knocked a chair aside with his shield. The spiked ball of its flail came down and struck Lavren’s shoulder as he twisted aside, tearing his flesh painfully as it was pulled back. Enlishia loosed an arrow at the hobgoblin and gave Lavren a moment’s breathing space to draw back from his enemy. He only had a moment though, for a heartbeat later, two more hobgoblins rushed around the table, one coming at him and the other following its chieftain in its charge at Dulvarna. 

Erlmoor met the newcomer with a roar and a shower of acid that seared into the flesh of its face and felled it where it stood. He slashed out with his blade and drove the flail wielding hobgoblin back a step and with another roar, he halted the other for a heartbeat. The reprieve was only momentary, though, for an instant later, another hobgoblin had charged n with a sword in its hand and elf and dragonborn faced two enemies once more. Two more came from the eastern room and pushed their companions forward from behind while Lavren drew forth the sword that he had named Lifestealer and prepared to defend himself. He glanced back over his shoulder, half expecting to see Thira there with her stave, but of course, the tiefling was nowhere to be seen. With guttural growl of his own, the elf turned back to his enemies, cursing the hobgoblin before him in elven. Then he struck out with his blade.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 20 - Partings and Meetings (Part 3)*

The chieftain stabbed out with his spear and Dulvarna dodged left to evade the thrust. She raised her blade but as she did so, the hobgoblin to the left of the chieftain gasped and fell to its knees. Enlishia’s boot struck its chest and pitched it over backwards as the ranger darted past Dulvarna and joined the battle, her bow left in the corridor behind her. The warchief looked down at his fallen minion and as he did so, Dulvarna darted forward and slammed the hilt of Aecris into his face. The hobgoblin staggered back, his nose streaming blood. Just as Dulvarna felt the joy of a small victory, a chair was kicked over to her left. She tuned and saw that one of the hobgoblins from the eastern chamber, having found his way blocked to Erlmoor and Lavren, had circled around the table to get at her. Cursing under her breath, the warrior woman raised her bloodstained blade, ready to meet this new enemy. 

Lavren feinted to the left, drawing his enemy’s shield down and then slashed his blade back and high to cur into the hobgoblin’s shoulder. The blade struck bone and the hobgoblin cried out and drew back from the elf for a moment before lashing out low with its flail. Lavren leapt but the blow still struck his left leg and all but pitched him over on the floor at his enemy’s feet. The elf staggered but regained his footing, holding Lifestealer before him to fend off the next attack.

Behind Lavren, Dulvarna ducked a spear thruat only to find the warchief had duped her and brought another thrust in from the right that pierced her shoulder. Pain assailed her and she staggered back towards Erlmoor whose back was to hers. She glanced to the right, wondering if they would yet need the escape route that the entry corridor offered but then dismissed the thought. They had promised revenge for Kel and Thira. The hobgoblins must pay. Diving in low, she drove her blade into the thigh of the hobgoblin and as he fell back, she plunged her blade into his shoulder, The warchief staggered and for a moment seemed about to fall before the hobgoblin seemed to force himself to recover and raise his spear and shield once again.

Erlmoor ducked left as a sword slashed at him and then drove his sword forward into the chest of the hobgoblin before him. The creature fell to the floor and the dragonborn stepped over him to meet the flail-wielding warrior behind. The spiked ball of the flail lashed out but the dragonborn ducked under the wild swing and continued to advance on this new enemy.

Dulvarna rolled to her left as the warchief’s spear came at her again but at the last, he adjusted his thrust and drove it into her shoulder. She cried out as the point drove in and scraped against bone. Enlishia jabbed her blade at the hobgoblin and it withdrew the spear to parry the ranger’s thrust, giving Dulvarna a chance to recover. She thrust out with her own blade, driving it into the hobgoblin’s hip. The warchief staggered back, its spear still out to its left where it had parried Enlishia’s blade. It tried to bring the weapon back across but it was far too slow. Dulvarna’s blade thrust at it again, piercing its breastbone and its heart beneath. With a gasp, the hobgoblin staggered and fell to the floor before Dulvarna. A flail swung at her then and she ducked the wild blow before coming up in front of the two remaining hobgoblins that she and Enlishia faced. Dulvarna grinned and winked at Enlishia. The hobgoblins came forward and the two women met them with steel.

Erlmoor slashed with his sword while praying to Lathander but just as the sword glowed bright with the divine power of the Morninglord, the hobgoblin ducked under the blow. As he did so, he slashed out with his flail, the steel ball at the end of its chain striking the dragonborn painfully on the thigh. Erlmoor roared and the hobgoblin drew back a step. The hobgoblin to Erlmoor’s left also faltered and Lavren took his chance. His blade lashed out, cutting across the hobgoblin’s belly and then driving through its throat as the elf stepped forward. 

Enlishia feinted to the left and then drove her blade into the belly of one of the remaining hobgoblins. The creature gasped, gurgled as blood filled its mouth and then fell to the floor of the chamber. Beside her, Dulvarna drove back the last they faced while to her right, Erlmoor slashed his blade across the belly of the foe that remained there, driving it back and wounding it. Dulvarna’s foe came back at her suddenly then and in a heartbeat, the hobgoblin had lashed out with its flail and struck her head with the spiked ball. She reeled back and away and the other hobgoblin took heart from this. It surged at Erlmoor, lashing out with its flail to strike him in the side.

Lavren spat a curse at the hobgoblin and rushed at his enemy with his blade in hand. She lashed out at the hobgoblin but the creature ducked the wild swing. Erlmoor surged forward beside the elf but his swing was equally wild and the hobgoblin ducked it just as easily. The enemy lashed out with its flail but chain and ball whistled over the head of Erlmoor just has his blade had passed over the hobgoblin an instant before. Lavren stepped forward and smashed his sword hilt into the face of the hobgoblin, knocking it back. Erlmoor slashed at its throat with his blade but it ducked, falling to its knees as it did so.

Behind the dragonborn and the elf, Enlishia slashed out with her blade, drawing blood from the arm of the hobgoblin above its shield but still the creature roared its defiance. Dulvarna’s blade struck its other arm and it fell back a step, knowing that it was likely doomed but refusing to yield. Desperately it lashed out and struck Dulvarna on the shoulder, driving her back a step in turn. For a moment there was stalemate but then Lavren plunged his blade into the belly of the foe he faced and as its life force flowed into him he turned with a fey curse on his lips. The hobgoblin faltered and Dulvarna rushed at it, her blade slashing out and drawing blood once more. Erlmoor followed and the hobgoblin fell back, lashing out one last time at Dulvarna. The spiked ball struck her head, she saw light and then darkness and then collapsed to the floor beside her enemies. Erlmoor, Enlishia and Lavren pressed their attacks and the hobgoblin retreated until its back was to the west wall of the chamber. Then, Erlmoor plunged his blade into the hobgoblin’s chest and finally ended the battle. Only then did they hear the cries of the hobgoblins’ prisoners.

“Help us,” came a familiar voice from the eastern chamber. Erlmoor knelt beside Dulvarna while Lavren went to the aid of the prisoners.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 20 - Partings and Meetings (Part 4)*

“Litiraan,” said Lavren as he stepped into the eastern chamber. “Telkya. When last we saw you, you were to return to Cormanthor.” The elf lord and his companion had aided the adventurers in the Hullack Forest and guided them to the Ashen Tower. It was the two elves as well who had allowed Micor and Ilar to accompany the companions to their ultimate ruin. Both elf leaders now had their hands and feet bound and were crouched on the floor between two beds. Lavren rushed to free them from their bonds.

“We were heading for Cormanthor again,” said Litiraan once he was free of his bonds. “But we were attacked to the west of here by hobgoblins. Those who were not slain were taken.”
“We heard that most were taken to a place they called Thunderspire,” Telkya put in. “We were brought here to be ransomed to Khurbok. They only laughed when we told him he had been slain.”
“We are going to Thunderspire next,” said Dulvarna from the doorway, her wounds covered in blood-soaked bandages. “But first we have enemies to deal with here and could use two more blades.”
“You have ours,” answered Litiraan. “Until Thunderspire at least.”

The two elves rose slowly, Litiraan supporting Telkya as she rose. Together, they gathered up their possessions and weapons which lay in a chest at the foot of one of the beds. Then, once all were ready, the six companions made their way out into the main chamber and then northward, back through the bent portcullis. Dulvarna held her sword before her in both hands and led them to the double doors that they had passed earlier in the in the east-west passage. Leaning her sword against her shoulder, she gently opened the doors.

Beyond a short hall opened into a wider, torch lit chamber. A figure peeked around the corner, looking down the hall. The figure was the size of a man but with big pointed ears protruding from under its helmet. The hobgoblin screamed out in its own tongue and then ducked out of sight to the east.

Telkya rushed down the hallway first, her sword in one hand and her holy symbol in the other. Darting left out of sight for a moment at the far end, she chanted a prayer and a ray of light lanced out from her amulet towards the hobgoblin that had first sounded the alarm. Lavren rushed after her, drawing his wand from his belt as he ran. He emerged into a chamber whose west wall was stacked with crates and boxes of provisions. He turned beside Telkya and uttered a fey curse at the hobgoblin who now retreated towards a double doorway in the eastern wall. One of the doors stood ajar and the sound of more goblin voices came from within. Lavren’s bolt struck the hobgoblin in the shoulder and drove it back another step. Erlmoor rounded the corner then and smashed the hilt of his sword into the hobgoblin’s face. It staggered back further until it reached the door and then it darted through it, slamming the portal shut behind it. 

“It went east,” said Erlmoor as Dulvarna and Litiraan entered the chamber. “And it sounds like there’re more with it.”
“There usually are,” answered Dulvarna as she rushed the doors and slammed her shoulder into them. They burst open to reveal another hallway at the end of which the wounded hobgoblin now waited with a flail in its hand.

Enlishia joined Dulvarna at the doorway and sent an arrow down the hall within. A voice called out in goblin once more and from deeper within the chamber and to the north came answering cries. Telkya looked towards the northern wall of the entry chamber and saw another pair of double doors there. Holding her sword before her, she rushed over and slammed her shoulder into them. The bar inside cracked and the doors fell open. Within, a group of hobgoblins with swords and shields waited, ready to charge. Telkya stepped back.
“There’re more this way,” she called to the others.
“There usually are,” Dulvarna answered again.

Lavren rushed to aid the elf maid, calling forth two purple rays from his wand as he reached her. One struck a hobgoblin and hurled it back into its companion behind it before it dropped to the floor, slain. The other lanced out towards another hobgoblin but that creature ducked the bolt, evading its deadly power. Lavren put away his wand then and reached for his sword as the hobgoblins that remained began their charge.

Erlmoor glanced once towards the northern doors, wondering if his companions needed his aid and then decided they did not. He charged into the eastern hallway towards the hobgoblins that he knew must be waiting beyond the wounded one he could see. As the passage widened into a chamber, he saw four hobgoblins gathered there, two with flails and shields, another with a familiar skull headdress and a fourth with a bow, standing in the southeastern corner. Erlmoor saw the archer level his bow at the dragonborn and then threw himself against the south wall as the arrow was let fly. The projectile whooshed past the left side of his head and the dragonborn roared his annoyance. Then he raised his blade as his enemies came at him.

Telkya stepped back as a hobgoblin charged at her but still felt its blade drive into her thigh. She staggered, fearing for a moment that she would sink to one knee but then she regained her footing and struck out with her sword to keep the goblin at bay. Even as the goblin stepped back, a silver bolt of energy seared through its chest and sent it sprawling to the floor of the hallway. It did not get up and Telkya turned for a brief moment to not her thanks to Litiraan.

Erlmoor reeled as the spiked ball of a flail struck his chest but looking to his left, he knew, too, that the shaman wearing the skull headdress was advancing with a stave that crackled with power in its hands. The shaman came forward but instead of striking at Erlmoor, the hobgoblin almost casually gestured down the hallway to the west. There Dulvarna and Enlishia advanced but as they did so, a wave of force as powerful as the fiercest ocean wave hurtled down the corridor towards them. They both ducked back from the doors and crouched down, letting the wave wash over them. Then, they both rose and started down the hallway to aid their friend. Dulvarna charged at the shaman, leading with her blade and weaving it back and forth while Enlishia threw down her bow at the doorway and drew her blade before also charging. The hobgoblin met both blades with its stave while stepping back to give its warriors chance to attack. A flail lashed down close to Dulvarna but wide but the warrior woman knew from bitter and recent experience that the next blow would likely not be so clumsy.

Telkya fell back from the doorway, holding forth her holy symbol and praying to Corellon as she did so. The elven god answered her prayer and sent a searing light out from her amulet to strike on of the hobgoblins in the northern hallway. The goblin gasped and collapsed with a hole through its chest from front to back. Lavren stabbed out with his word and retreated into the chamber beside Telkya. The two hobgoblins that remained followed with their swords before them.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 1, 2008)

*Chapter 20 - Partings and Meetings (Part 5)*

In the eastern chamber, Erlmoor roared and covered the three hobgoblins nearest him in a spray of burning acid. He lashed out at the shaman while praying to Lathander then and with a glowing blade, he cut deep into the hobgoblin’s shoulder. A arrow drove into the side of the dragonborn’s leg then and he realised that he had been foolish to ignore the archer. Glancing right, he saw that a table blocked his path to this enemy and he could do nothing about it’s barrage until he had dealt with the foes before him. With a roar, Erlmoor turned his attention back to that task. 

A sword stabbed into Telkya’s shoulder and she fell back before the hobgoblin that she faced. She staggered but then Litiraan came to her aid with a silver bolt. The hobgoblin was hurled across the room and through the northern doorway before landing beside its fallen comrades in the corridor. 
Erlmoor came forward but even as he did so, the shaman began chanting and then lashed out with its stave to strike the dragonborn in the chest before he could raise his blade to parry. Blue lightning lanced into him and danced down his body and up to his neck. He staggered and reeled, helpless before his remaining enemies. Enlishia and Dulvarna slashed out with their blades, each wounding the shaman and forcing it back from the dragonborn. The shaman staggered seemed about to fall but his soldiers would not allow it. One darted forward and lashed out with a flail, catching Dulvarna’s arms and almost wrenching Aecris from her grasp. The warrior woman wrenched her hands free but glancing towards Erlmoor she knew that he was all but helpless. As she watched, the archer nocked an arrow to its bow and she knew that Erlmoor had no chance.

Lavren ducked a wild swing from the last hobgoblin and then plunged his blade into its belly. It gasped, staggered and then fell before the elf. He leaned back and glanced around the corner and quickly judged the corridor that way too crowded for him to aid his companions. Instead, he leapt over the fallen hobgoblins before him and rushed up the northern hallway, his blade before him. The corridor opened quickly into a wide barracks with beds against the north and west walls and another piled of crates and barrels along another hallway to the east. The sounds of battle were now behind him and to the east and the elf realised then that he had found a way to join the battle from behind the hobgoblins. Sheathing his blade and reaching for his wand, he started forward down the eastern hall.

Erlmoor paused for a moment, gathering his breath and slowly shaking off the effects of the shaman’s powerful stave. Alas, his enemies would not wait while he recovered and as he stepped back from the battle, an arrow flew in from the right, pierced his neck and plunged him into impenetrable darkness. A hobgoblin stepped over the fallen dragonborn and lashed out with its flail at Enlishia who ducked under the swing but the hobgoblins were triumphant now and at a roar from their shaman, they surged forward. Dulvarna ducked a flail that was swung at her and slashed her blade across the shaman’s chest again. The hobgoblin fell back a step but Enlishia pressed the attack. It raised its stave but was too slow and it could only watch as the ranger’s blade pierced its ribs and drove through its heart. The hobgoblins roared again, in grief and anger this time, and surged forward anew.

Telkya and Lavren entered the room from the north as the hobgoblins surged forward but only the archer saw them arrive. The hobgoblin turned towards them and raised its bow as Lavren leveled his wand and uttered a spell. The hobgoblin’s clothes began to smoke but the witchfire did not take hold but the archer was distracted as he loosed his arrow. It nicked Telkya’s cheek before clattering against the wall beside Lavren. Litiraan rushed into the chamber beside Telkya and filled the room with flame that erupted from his stave. The hobgoblin before Enlishia staggered forward almost meeting her blade as the fire seared its back. 

The hobgoblin lashed out with its flail but Enlishia only had to leap back to evade the swing. She slashed out with her blade while Dulvarna, beside her, punched the hilt of her sword into the face of the hobgoblin she faced. Beyond the hobgoblins, both women saw Telkya loose more searing light from her amulet to strike the archer while Lavren turned his wand towards Enlishia’s opponent. Black, crackling energy darted out at the hobgoblin, striking him in the back and pitching him forward to land on the stone floor beside Erlmoor at Enlishia’s feet. The archer turned his bow on Lavren as the elf drew nearer to it. An arrow struck Lavren in the shoulder but the elf paid it no mind, simply yanking the shaft free of his shoulder and continuing his advance towards the hobgoblin. A silver bolt from Litiraan’s wand struck the hobgoblin the leg and drove it back into the corner of the room. Fear filled its eyes and it threw down its bow, reaching for the blade at its belt. Its end was near, as was the end of the last of its fellows.

Dulvarna lashed her sword out in a huge blow that shattered the top of the shield of the other remaining hobgoblin. The sword drove on into the warrior’s shoulder and only stopped when it struck bone. The hobgoblin cried out and fell back a step. The hobgoblin lashed out wildly with its flail and Dulvarna ducked as the chain and spiked ball whistled over her head. Behind the hobgoblin, white light and black, crackling energy struck the archer in the corner of the room at the same time, searing through its body. The hobgoblin crumpled in the corner of the chamber and the foe before Dulvarna realised that it was the last of its warband. A silver bolt struck the wall above its head and it cringed visibly but the real threat lay before it. Dulvarna’s blade nicked its hip and Enlishia came at it from the right. The hobgoblin staggered again as it backed up against a chair beside one of the room’s tables. It lashed out with its flail and struck Dulvarna painfully in the ribs but the warrior woman did not even flinch. The look of death was in her eyes and the hobgoblin could not escape. Then, searing light and a silver bolt struck it from behind and it fell at last to the stone floor beside its comrades.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 2, 2008)

*Chapter 21 - The End of the Beginning (Part 1)*

Dulvarna looked at the double doors in front of her and saw that a board had been nailed across both doors. Scrawled on the door in poorly drawn Thorass runes was the word Closed. They had camped in the upper ruins since the battle with the hobgoblins and Erlmoor and Telkya had ensured that all of their wounds were now healed but still, Dulvarna felt nervous as she eyes the double doors ahead of her. The hobgoblin tunnels remained uninhabited when they returned and the companions had ventured south to a wide chamber with double doors leading west and south. They had taken the western doors and had followed a passage around to the south until they had come to the doors that stood before them now.
“We should turn back,” Dulvarna said at last. “The last warning we found upon a door was the entrance to the pool chamber where Enlishia fell. It spoke truly so this one likely does as well.”
“Agreed, seldom are such warnings scribed in vain,” said Litiraan. “Even amongst the foul creatures of this place.”

The others nodded their agreement and the six companions turned away from the door. When they reached the chamber where they had turned aside, they turned to the southern doors and pushed them open. Within was a room that looked vaguely like a memorial. Dominating the western part of the chamber was a towering statue of a warrior in plate armour holding an outstretched sword. Across from the warrior, in the corners of the eastern wall, sat two statues of crouching dragons. To the south, an entryway led to a set of double doors while in the entryway stood four more statues of small, cherubic figures holding small vases above their heads.

Dulvarna held her sword up high as she stepped into the room, fearing a strap. No sooner had she gone a few steps towards the statue of armoured warrior than the doors to the north slammed shut, trapping Erlmoor and Lavren on the outside. The sound of large, heavy bolts sliding into place followed, trapping the four remaining companions in the room. On the western plinth, the huge statue twisted around and swept its sword in a wide circle towards Dulvarna. She ducked under the heavy, swinging stone blade and darted in close to the statue, slashing at the stone with her enchanted blade. She chipped one of the stone legs but still the statue swept its blade around towards her. Beyond the door, she heard someone slamming against the doors but from this side, the portals did not seem to move at all. Telkya sent searing light towards the statue but missed while Litiraan loosed a similarly wild, silver bolt. Enlishia began firing arrows into the whirling stone structure but they seemed to make no difference and soon, the blade swept around again to smash into Dulvarna and knock her from her feet.

Outside the doors, Lavren had already tried to force them open and failed and now, Erlmoor was bending down, attempting to release the locking mechanisms with the point of his sword. Lavren knelt beside the dragonborn and unwound a piece of wire from the hilt of his sword. Peering into the door’s keyhole, he began working at the mechanism while inside the sounds of battle raged on.

Dulvarna leapt up onto the statue’s dais and slashed a chunk of stone off the statue’s shoulder. Searing light from Telkya’s holy symbol followed, blasting away part of the statue’s knee. A silver bolt from Litiraan came next, searing through the torso of the statue and destroying it in a shower of masonry. Just as the statue fell with a crash, Erlmoor, tired of delicate methods, shouldered his way through the locked double doors, collapsing them in a shower of wood beside Enlishia.
“The room’s trapped then,” he said.
“Seems that way,” answered Telkya.
“Then we watch our step,” said Erlmoor.
 “Right,” answered Lavren with a glance down at the shattered doors.

Enlishia started across the room, circling cautiously around the far side of the shattered statue. Suddenly, from the east side of the room, beyond the ranger, magical energy spewed forth from the mouths of the dragons. Enlishia darted back from the nearest statue, nocking an arrow to her bow while Dulvarna rushed to the edge of the southern dragon’s range. 
Lavren rushed to Enlishia’s side and cursed the northern statue in elven without knowing whether his fey curse would work on animated stone. Leveling his wand, he loosed black energy at the dragon, shattering part of a stone wing. Telkya added her own searing light to the bombardment of the statue and then Litiraan struck it in the neck with a silver bolt of energy, almost severing the head. Erlmoor charged past Enlishia as she retreated but as they passed, the ranger loosed an arrow that all but shattered one of the statue’s legs. The magical breath still came forth from both dragons and this time, Erlmoor was struck and hurled back against the plinth of the shattered statue. The dragonborn shook his head, pushed himself back to his feet and charged the dragon statue again.

Dulvarna charged the southern statue once it had breathed its wave of magic. Her blade sang out and struck the nose from the creature. She looked to her left at another crash from that direction and saw that Lavren had shattered the northern dragon with another bolt of black energy. The elf started forward to aid Dulvarna and the others came behind him. Light from Telkya’s amulet struck the wall behind the statue and then a silver bolt from Litiraan’s wand struck the south wall to Dulvarna’s right. Erlmoor rushed to Dulvarna’s side in a moment, breathing acid on the statue with a roar and then slashed a chunk from the dragon’s wing. An arrow from Enlishia’s bow followed, driving into the stone of the dragon’s neck. Still the statue would not fall and then it breathed again, hurling Dulvarna from it and knocking Erlmoor back a step. Both charged back in as Lavren loosed another bolt of black energy and within a heartbeat the statue was nothing but dust.
“Destroy the others from here,” said Dulvarna then. “Only when all are gone do we venture into the southern hallway.” As she bound her wounds, the others destroyed the cherubic statues.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 3, 2008)

*Chapter 21 - The End of the Beginning (Part 2)*

When they opened the southern doors, the smell of rotting meat poured from the chamber beyond. Gnawed, partially eaten humanoid corpses were strewn everywhere. Shambling undead figures moved towards the doors as soon as they saw the light from Litiraan’s wand but Telkya moved to meet them. She held her holy symbol before her in one hand and her sword in the other. From the amulet, light seared forth and tore through the two zombies nearest the door. From the shadows beyond the doorway came another figure, one that filled Dulvarna’s heart with horror.

“A ghoul leads them,” she said, naming the creature. “Surely we have nearly reached the heart of the evil here.” Ghouls were terrible undead formed either from the twisted souls of cannibals who had died or in dark rituals. However they were formed, they lived only to sate the ravenous hunger that filled their dark souls and to placate their deity Doresain, the King of the Ghouls and servant of the Demon Lord of Undead, Orcus. Dulvarna roared her hatred for the terrible creature and charged at it with her blade held high.

Dulvarna slashed her sword into the ghoul’s side and it staggered for a moment just as Erlmoor reached it. The paladin prayed to Lathander for the Morninglord’s power to strike down the undead monstrosity and, as his sword glowed bright with divine radiance, he plunged it into the ghoul’s chest. At the same time, he breathed acid upon the creature and drove it back another step. 

Behind them, Enlishia burst into the room and loosed an arrow into the next undead creature as it shambled from the shadows to her right. More poured forward and above them hovered a small humanoid figure with bat-like wings. Lavren met them with his sword held high and kept them from Telkya and Litiraan. The wizard slew one with a silver bolt but still more came, in seemingly limitless numbers. One shambled towards Lavren, lashing out with the back of a fist and sending the elf reeling. Another swung at Litiraan and yet another struck Dulvarna while the ghoul hissed its hatred at all and leapt at Erlmoor, tearing at his flesh. Dulvarna twisted on the spot and slashed her blade in low at back of the ghoul’s legs. The steel swept through both limbs, severing muscle, tearing flesh and blasting through bone. The ghoul fell back from Erlmoor and collapsed on the floor, its severed legs beside it. Dulvarna plunged her blade through its face and it lay still. Erlmoor staggered and then lashed out with his blade beheading the nearest zombie to him.

Telkya drove her blade into the belly of one zombie as Litiraan retreated before it while Enlishia loosed an arrow into another, felling it beside its companion. More still came forward, though, to replace the fallen, one grasping at Erlmoor and clawing at his arms. The flying creature swooped at Litiraan but the wizard ducked under its assault while reaching for the blade at his belt. He drew his sword and lashed out at the creature, forcing it to turn away from him to evade his steel. More zombies surged forward, one slamming a shoulder into Dulvarna and knocking her back. She raised her gore-stained blade and lashed out left and right to cut down her foes.

The zombie before Lavren darted forward with unusual speed then and seized the elf in its rotten arms. It tried to drag the elf away into the midst of those that came behind it but Lavren resisted, his feet finding any purchase on the floor to hold his place. He ducked as another zombie swung at him, pulling his opponent downwards as well. He twisted to his left and saw that Dulvarna was desperately trying to reach him. Two zombies fell as her blade swept from left to right and back again but more blocked her path to the elf. Erlmoor cut down another beyond the warrior woman but still Lavren struggled alone. Another zombie fell to an arrow through the throat and for a moment, the zombie seemed to react. Lavren took his chance, ducking low and wriggling out of the zombie’s arms. He turned, cursing the zombie and drove his sword into the undead creature’s hip. It staggered back and Lavren made to retreat out of its reach. Again the zombie was quick and this time a flailing fist struck the side of the elf’s head and sent him reeling away.

Telkya slashed out at the flying creature and nicked one of its arms as it darted backwards. She looked left and saw Dulvarna cut down another two zombies with a single blow. The warrior woman turned and winked at the elf maid before turning her attention back to the last foe she and Erlmoor faced. Even as she did so, the dragonborn plunged his blade into the chest of the zombie and it fell at his feet. Both turned to aid their companions and Enlishia darted across between them, loosing an arrow into the zombie before Lavren as she crossed.

The flying creature swooped down and bit at Litiraan’s cheek before taking to the air once more but it was too slow this time and the elf lashed out with his blade, gouging a deep wound across the creature’s belly. It faltered in flight and Telkya took her chance, plunging her own sword through the creature’s throat. It dropped to the gore-soaked stone floor of the chamber. Both turned to aid Lavren just as the elf ducked another swing from the zombie he faced and then plunged his blade into the creature’s belly. It staggered and then collapsed at his feet, its terrible existence over at last.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 3, 2008)

*Chapter 21 - The End of the Beginning (Part 3)*

From a side chamber, through a narrow crawl tunnel, Dulvarna brought forth a magical bag filled with gold that they divided amongst them and then they turned eastward, where stairs descended to double doors. Each of the six companions held weapon or wand ready as Dulvarna pushed the doors open and then all stood aghast as they beheld the terrible sight within the wide chamber beyond the portals. Crimson streams trailed across the floor and terminated at a grate surrounding a hole in the floor of what seemed to be a shadowy cathedral. Blue-green light emanated from crystal columns while a dais along the eastern wall appeared to be the source of the blood streams. A man in dark robes stood there, knife raised high, singing the praises of Shar! A tattoo of a black disk covered the man’s face. Enlishia looked to the hole in the floor and realised that chains allowed access to the pit.
“Something else is down there,” she called to the others.

They nodded to her but had no time to investigate the pit for from the left came a pale humanoid creature with glowing red eyes, elongated canine teeth and claws that tore at flesh. It seized Dulvarna’s arm and tore at her, desperately trying to bite her flesh. She twisted free of the creature’s grasp and slashed out with her blade, cutting the creature in half with one blow. Dulvarna darted left into a side chamber with a doorway that seemed to lead into the heart of the cathedral. As she reached the portal another creature appeared on the other side of it, a dark creeper, a humanoid, much like a man but a creature that clung to shadow. It saw her and hissed its contempt for it knew her to be a creature of the light. Another of the pale-skinned, red eyed creatures leapt at Dulvarna then and she fell back a step as her enemies came at her.

Behind Dulvarna, Telkya darted right, seeking another way into the centre of the cathedral and Lavren rushed after her. Erlmoor, meanwhile, rushed straight ahead into the main chamber. At the edge of the pit stood a man with the look of a mercenary, holding a huge axe in both his hands. The dragonborn roared and rushed at the man, spewing acid from his mouth as he went. Enlishia followed the paladin into the cathedral, turning to the right and loosing an arrow at another mercenary axeman who stood close to one of the glowing pillars. The missile drove into the man’s shoulder but he seemed to pay it no mind, merely yanking the shaft free and growling towards the ranger. Raising his axe, he rushed forward. Enlishia panicked for a moment but then she sensed movement behind her. Darting left, she dodged the leap of another pale-skinned humanoid. Vampires! The realisation struck her like a physical blow. Surely they were close to the heart of the Keep’s evil if such creatures came forth to fight them. An axe bit into her right shoulder then and spun her round to face the Axeman. Desperately, Enlishia threw down her bow and reached for the sword strapped to her back.

Dulvarna slashed out with her blade and cut open both of the vampires before her. They fell in a bloody mess to the stone before her, adding their own blood to the steady flow that fed the pit in the centre of the floor. The dark creeper darted in at her from the left and drove its dagger painfully into her leg. She staggered and felt her own warm blood flowing down her leg to join the torrent bound for the halls below. Dulvarna cursed and raised her blade to face this new foe.

Telkya rushed through the wide hallway and emerged into the cathedral from the south. Enlishia was already surrounded, battling a man and a vampire while Erlmoor faught a man and the tattooed priest made his way forward to aid his allies. Telkya prayed more fervently than she had ever done before and as she watched, a column of light descended on the priest and seared him with Corellon’s divine flame. He cursed and looked around for the source of his pain. His eyes fixed on Telkya but even as they did so, Lavren reached the priestess’ side. He leveled his wand and as he cursed the dark priest in elven, he loosed a black, crackling bolt of energy that struck the priest in the chest and drove him backwards. The priest recovered quickly and with a muttered curse, he started towards Telkya and Lavren, splashing through the blood that flowed into the pit.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 3, 2008)

*Chapter 21 - The End of the Beginning (Part 4)*

Beyond the priest, Erlmoor’s blade flared brightly as he struck at the warrior before him and drove him back. Enlishia spun on the spot and moved towards the dragonborn, drawing her enemies with her. Litiraan loosed a silver bolt of energy into the chest of the mercenary and then retreated himself, circling around to the south, the way that Lavren and Telkya had gone. The vampire and the Axeman leapt forward at the same time in response, both attacking Enlishia. Claws tore at the ranger’s right arm and an axe blade tore down the side of her right arm. She cried out and retreated another step, all the while glancing back nervously at the pit behind her. The fierce warrior raged forward at Enlishia now while behind her, the other mercenary rushed at Erlmoor, his axe cutting into the dragonborn’s hip from the left.

Lavren ducked to his right as a coiling bolt of shadow lanced out from the dark priest’s hand towards the elf. Telkya loosed golden light from her holy symbol and then charged the priest with her sword in her hand. Lavren called flame from within the priest, setting his robes aflame and then drew his blade with his free hand and charged the priest.

Erlmoor roared and sprayed acid before slashing his blade across his enemy’s shoulder. The berserker mercenary roared in reply but Erlmoor danced back out of his reach to join Enlishia in her battle against the vampire and the second warrior. The ranger and the paladin fought back to back then, keeping three foes at bay with sheer determination and fury. Lavren and Telkya looked up from their battle with the priest and wondered at the skill of their two companions. Then the dark priest lashed out with the last of his fury and sent Telkya reeling.

Dulvarna staggered as she forced the vampire back from her once more. The creature had weakened her with repeated assaults and though the claw wounds it inflicted were small, each sapped a little more of her strength. With a feral roar, Dulvarna surged forward, lashing out with her blade and cutting across the chest of the dark creeper before plunging the blade into the side of the vampire. The creature collapsed before her, spilling its blood into the ever-growing flow. She swatted the dark creeper’s dagger aside and rounded on it fiercely. For the first time, she saw fear in the eyes of the shadow creature as she advance don it without relenting.

Telkya darted in at the priest from his right with her blade and he turned to parry her sword with his mace. He drove the blade down into the floor and began to smile but as he did so, his mouth filled with blood. He looked down and saw Lavren’s sword protruding from her belly, having been driven in through his kidney as he turned to parry. Desperately, the priest lashed out, roaring his defiance as he did so but Telkya and Lavren leapt back. Lifestealer tore through the priest’s side and he collapsed in the torrent of blood beside the dark pit, his own blood and entrails merging with those of his sacrifices. The priest smiled at the grim irony and then collapsed in the crimson stream.

Erlmoor drove his blade in low and stabbed its point into the hip of the berserker mercenary before him. The warrior roared in response and lashed out with his axe, slashing the blade in under the dragonborn’s arm and driving the plate of his armour there painfully into his ribs. Behind the paladin, a silver bolt struck the other mercenary as Litiraan entered the cathedral again from the south but it was not enough to save Enlishia. The last vampire leapt upon her again, tearing at her throat with claws and teeth, desperately seeking her lifeblood. Desperately, the ranger tried to shake off the creature but then pain exploded at the bottom of her back and she knew that her mercenary foe had struck her again. She cried out as she felt warm blood flow down from the wound and then dizziness assailed her. Dizziness became blackness and she fell to the stone floor beside the blood stream. Erlmoor turned as Enlishia cried out but then realised that he had made a terrible mistake. The axe of his own foe drove into his thigh and he all but fell as he twisted around to face his enemy again. Erlmoor roared his defiance to all three enemies he faced. And then they came for him.

Dulvarna saw Enlishia fall and gave her own guttural cry of defiance before slashing her blade in low at the dark creeper’s leg. It screeched as her blade cut into the side of its knee and as it staggered, the warrior woman raised her blade, looped it around and swept it in at the shadow creature’s throat. The blade swept through the dark creeper’s neck and beheaded it before it ever had chance to raise its knife. Dulvarna charged at the last vampire with her blade held high as Telkya and Dulvarna charged into battle from the other side. Erlmoor roared again and then began to pray loudly to Lathander as he struck at the mercenary before him, drawing more blood and driving the warrior back a step. On the floor, Enlishia’s eyes flicked open as she heard Erlmoor’s prayer and knew that it was fore her as well as for him. She looked around without moving her head and surveyed the scene as she focused on gathering enough strength to rejoin the battle. Grasping her sword firmly, Enlishia waited for her moment.

Litiraan splashed into the blood stream to where the priest lay and then leveled his wand at Erlmoor’s enemy. A silver bolt lanced out and struck the berserker in the side. The warrior staggered and then lashed out wildly at Erlmoor. The dragonborn roared his defiance and made to lash out at his enemy but as he did so, Lavren drove his blade into the side of the warrior. Turning, the elf pitched the warrior over the side into the black pit. Elf and dragonborn turned to see that Telkya stood over the other warrior, now slain before her and Dulvarna stood over the last decapitated vampire.
“Might as well have announced us as guests,” said Enlishia to Lavren as she rose unsteadily from the floor.
“Always good to make an entrance,” answered Lavren with a smile. He looked over to the chains and realised their next course. He was not looking forward to it.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 4, 2008)

*Chapter 22 - The Last Enemy (Part 1)*

They descended into a nightmare. Crimson streams spilled from above and formed a pool of blood in the center of the chamber while a foreboding purple light illuminated the room. A yawning, black portal dominated the northern wall of the chamber and huge talon-like shapes strained against the portal, as if the darkness were a thin film restraining some beast. A set of blazing runes had been inscribed on the floor before the portal and opposite the portal stood a massive black statue of a beautiful woman clad in robes. The statue’s form seemed as dark as midnight on a starless night. To the east, steps led to a platform where a small pit was flanked by two small demon statues. To the west, another set of steps ascended to an altar of bone flanked by wide pillars. A human clad in heavy armor and carrying a skull-capped rod stood behind the altar. His eyes were closed, and a book rested open before him. He chanted a low, droning prayer to Shar, the Mistress of Night.

Dulvarna charged towards the priest, rushing up the steps with her sword in her hands. The priest seemed to sense her presence and opened his eyes. He leveled his rod at her and loosed a black bolt at the her but she ducked to one side and evaded the spell. He gestured with his left hand and from flanking positions in the shadow of two pillars at the bottom of the stairs, two skeletons clacked forward, swords in their hands. Telkya leapt from her chain and rushed at them, brandishing her holy symbol. Searing light lanced out at the two undead and drove them back and away from Dulvarna, towards the pool of blood and waiting blades and spells of her companions.

Enlishia leapt into the pool of blood with her bow at the ready. She loosed an arrow into the nearest skeleton and drove it back another jerking step. Lavren landed behind her and loosed two purple bolts from his wand that flew wildly at the skeletons and missed both. A blue bolt flew past the elf then and he turned to see a gaunt creature with pallid, leathery skin stretched taut over its bones. Black claws tipped its fingers and toes while its nose was sunken and its lips were pulled back in a death grimace.
“A wight,” he announced. “You remember them from the Ashen Tower.”
“Of course,” answered Erlmoor as he dropped into the blood. “Always a pleasure.” The paladin charged towards the wight while Litiraan turned his wand on one of the skeletons and loosed a blue bolt into the creature. 

Dulvarna reached the top of the steps and slashed her blade across the leg of the Sharess priest. The priest’s rod came up in response, striking Dulvarna under the chin and sending her reeling back down the first of the stairs.

“You’ll have to do better than that,” he taunted. “I am Kalarel, Lord of Shadowfell Keep. And I had expected so much more of you.” A bolt of flame struck the stone above the priest’s head then and he flinched. Dulvarna looked back to Telkya, who now stood off to one side but also at the top of the steps. She smiled and raised her blade.
“I’m just getting started,” she said to the priest and then she came at him in a flurry of steel.

One of the skeletons turned and darted back up the steps to aid its master while the other hesitated, still reeling form Telkya’s divine power. Enlishia loosed an arrow into the creature’s shoulder, shattering more bone but then she turned away to aid Erlmoor against the wight. The wight howled and leered at them and Enlishia was stopped in her tracks. She staggered back as the sheer power of the wight’s fearful visage assailed her. Erlmoor, though, battled on despite the wight’s power. Erlmoor reached the top of the steps and with a roar, he showered the thing in acid. His blade sang out and clove into the wight’s side. It screeched its anger and eternal pain and then came at the dragonborn again.

Litiraan blasted the remaining skeleton with a silver bolt but still it turned away and rushed back up the steps to aid its master. At the top of the steps, Dulvarna slashed aside Kalarel’s stave and cut a wound across the man’s chest, just under his arm. Still he smiled at the woman and finally, Dulvarna knew why. She heard the clack of the skeleton behind her and twisted on the top of the steps to keep both her enemies in view. Behind her, Dulvarna saw Telkya draw her sword to fight the other skeleton which had also returned to the dais to defend its master. Dulvarna ducked the swing of the skeleton she faced and retreated along the dais towards Telkya, hoping to join forces with the priestess. It was a desperate hope, she knew, and the gloating smile of the priest only confirmed this.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 5, 2008)

*Chapter 22 - The Last Enemy (Part 2)*

At the other end of the chamber, Enlishia darted forward and loosed an arrow into the wight that drove through its throat. The wight lashed out at Erlmoor with a claw but the paladin ducked under the blow and then drove his blade into the belly of the creature. It burst into dust and bones and collapsed on the dais between the two statues. Erlmoor turned away and rushed to join his companions.

Lavren rushed towards the western stairs, leveling his wand and uttering a curse at the skeleton that Telkya fought as he went. With a word, he loosed black, crackling energy at the skeleton and blasted it apart in a shower of bones and shards. Litiraan came up beside the warlock and loosed his own blue bolt towards the other skeleton but the magic missile flew high and wide and seared into the stone wall above the dais.

Kalarel’s rod struck Dulvarna again and sent her reeling down the first few steps. She shook her head to clear the dizziness and was not surprised to see the priest leering over her.
“I had expected so much more,” Kalarel said. “From all of you.” He raised his voice as he said the last so that all in the wide chamber might here. “You cannot stop me. No one can.”
“I beg to differ,” said Telkya from his left and as she brandished her holy symbol, a searing light burst forth from it and burned the skin of the dark priest. He began to laugh and waved his hand once more. The remaining skeleton rushed at Dulvarna and the warrior woman was forced to turn away down the stairs.

Enlishia rushed to the bottom of the western stairs and loosed an arrow that drove into the base of the spine of the remaining skeleton. A black bolt from Lavren’s wand seared over the creature’s head and then a silver bolt struck the skeleton, driving it to its knees on the steps. Dulvarna spun on the spot, trying to behead the skeleton but as it sank to its knees, she missed and Kalarel took his chance. The priest raised his rod and then brought it down fiercely on the back of the warrior woman’s head. In a shower of blood, Dulvarna tumbled forward down the steps. Kalarel laughed and turned his rod towards Telkya. With a  word, he unleashed a black bolt that struck the priestess in the chest. She staggered back and fell to her knees as a terrible cold seeped through her.

“Fools,” sneered Kalarel. “How could you presume to be able to defeat me.”
“We fear you not,” answered Telkya, loosing fiery light from her holy symbol. “Nor do we fear death.”
“There are fates far worse than death,” Kalarel responded with a glance towards the portal as Telkya’s light blasted into the stone behind him. He waved his hand again and the last skeleton charged at Telkya, driving its blade into her side as she turned to face it. She gasped and prayed to Corellon that the dark priest was not right.

Enlishia loosed an arrow into the last skeleton and sent it tumbling down the stairs as a disjointed pile of bones. Beside her, Lavren cursed the priest in elven and then loosed a black bolt towards him. This one struck home and sent the priest reeling back against the altar. Litiraan was chanting furiously beside the warlock while on the left, Erlmoor started up the steps, unseen by Kalarel.

Another black ray struck Telkya and sent her rolling down the steps as her strength was taken from her with each strike. She rose, drew her sword and charged at the dark priest, knowing it would likely be the last thing she would ever do. Kalarel laughed at her and raised his rod, parrying her sword thrust with ease. Enlishia cried out and rushed across the bottom of the steps, nocking two arrows to her bow as she ran. She loosed both arrows at the priest and watched as they both drove into his right shoulder. He reached up and broke both shafts free from his flesh.

“You’re next, archer woman,” said the priest, fixing Enlishia with a terrible gaze.
“I think not,” said Lavren and with a gesture of his wand and an uttered spell, he afflicted the dark priest with his worst nightmares. Kalarel staggered and reeled, moving down the steps towards Erlmoor’s waiting blade.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Chapter 22 - The Last Enemy (Part 3)*

Litiraan rushed up the steps on the right to flank the reeling priest. He uttered an incantation and called forth flame from his wand that engulfed Kalarel. Erlmoor prayed as he slashed out with his blade and a burst of white light exploded from the weapon as it drove into Kalarel’s shoulder. The dark priest cried out then and knew fear once again. Erlmoor drew his blade back and drove it into his belly, barely piercing the priest’s armour but driving him back and hurting him nonetheless. The priest roared in pain and anger, lashing out with his rod and striking the dragonborn on the side of the head. The paladin twisted left but drew himself back up to his full height despite the coldness around the place where the rod had struck him. He saw Telkya kneel beside Dulvarna and realised that the warrior woman yet lived and would soon rejoin the battle. He smiled, showing his sharp teeth.
“Do you yield yet priest?” he asked.
“I should ask you the same thing,” Kalarel sneered back though there was less conviction than there had been.

Two arrows flew past Kalarel’s head followed by a silver bolt of magical energy and again the priest flinched visibly. Erlmoor darted forward and slashed his sword across the priest’s arm while Dulvarna, having risen to her feet unseen behind the priest, rushed at Kalarel’s back. The priest turned at the last moment but the warrior woman’s blade still drove into the priest’s side. The priest rounded on Dulvarna in anger and lashed out with his rod, striking her hard in the face. As she reeled back, he brought the weapon down hard on the top of her head. Dulvarna crumpled for the second time on the steps that led to the dark altar.

Telkya cried out and rushed at the priest only for her sword to be arrogantly swatted aside by the priest’s rod. He began to laugh but as he did so, an arrow zipped past his head. The second shaft drove into his chest and Kalarel staggered. He looked around at his enemies and knew that his end had come.
“Curse you all,” he called out. “Curse you all!” 

A heartbeat later, a black bolt from Lavren’s wand seared through the priest’s chest and pitched him backwards off the side of the steps. He landed with a heavy thump on the floor below and lay there, unmoving. From the portal there was  terrible, draconic screech as two claws reached out into the room one last time and then were drawn back. The portal faded away to black and then disappeared, leaving only circular stone portal where once claws tried desperately to enter the Realms. Erlmoor and Enlishia rushed to Dulvarna’s side while the others moved around the room, trying to take in the magnitude of their victory. They had done a great good here, all knew, but it was yet to truly hit home.


----------



## Medriev (Nov 7, 2008)

*Epilogue - Leaving Winterhaven*

Lavren looked back towards Winterhaven as they wound their way down the track to the East Way. The spring sunshine was bright and warm but there was still a bite in the cold mountain air and as he shivered he decided the cold was making his mood dark. The small town had become home for them all over the last few rides and it was a shame to be leaving. Lord Padraig had honoured them with a feast when they had brought news of the Keep’s defeat to the village but for Lavren it had seemed empty. He wondered if it was because Thira lay buried behind them, lying beneath a cairn on the edge of the Keep’s ruins but he could not understand the sense in that. She had been a lover and there had been several before her. He had not one as he missed her for many years. Not since Sumith, who had been called Waterchild. She had been so beautiful, until…..

The elf banished thoughts of Sumith and Thira and looked around at his companions. These were his only allies now and so far, their adventures had proved profitable. Perhaps Thunderspire would offer yet more gold and more chances to build his power and prestige. He needed both is he was ever to return home. He looked over at Telkya and she smiled at him. Her beauty was undeniable, her appeal less brazen than Thira’s. If only he could discern her relationship with Litiraan then he would consider trying to take his admiration of her beauty further. He could wait. And besides, Thunderspire Mountain lay ahead of them. There would be time enough for other diversions later.

*Coming soon..... Thunderspire Labyrinth*


----------

